# Total War!



## emporershand89

_It is the 39th Millennia, a time of darkness and constant war between humanity and the alien. In this never-ending nightmare, humanity fights to spread its light across an ever dark galaxy in an attempt to create new worlds for its people. In the Segmentum Obscurus one such system planets was been picked out for colonization; having been discovered by an Mechanicus probe. Thus does the Imperium send a colony force to the planet to set up a permanent settlement. However, all transmissions were lost with them by 39,445M and they were presumed lost. Now the race is on by not just the Imperial Colony Force (which falls under the Imperial Guard) but also from various other factions ranging from the Mechanicus to the Ecclesiarch.

However, humanity is not the only predator on the prowl. Other races have discovered these planet’s and there rich natural resources. From the Orks to the Eldar, Tau, and even other unknown alien races, they all are coming to conquer the system and claim it as their prize. Now the shadow of war spreads across this peaceful planet as the inevitable clash draws ever closer. Let Total War begin!_

………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Ok, in the spirit of FOG and others like komanko:victory:, I have decided to take a leap of faith and create another empire-building based RPG. Here is your chance to create an army from a pre-existing Warhammer 40k race, or create your own from a Warhammer 40k based species, and conquer the known system itself. I ask that if you join that you take a measure of commitment in creating a great story about an epic clash that’s about to happen. This is not a simple quick post RPG, and will require that you spend a little time writing down your races actions. Please be aware of this from the start. The following rules apply…….

1. No God-Modding. I’m more lenient than other, and I’ll understand if you want to work your story in with another player’s action, but do not control or dictate the other player’s actions. 

2. Be fair, no mega weapons, no “Ganging Up” so to speak. Let’s do this like men

3. All combat results will be done with a Combat Calculator that I have pre-designated. No arguing with the results.:smoke:

4. I am God in the sense of what you get. You may request for additional troops, but in the end I will give you what works best for the story.

5. I am the GM; I reserve the right to change, alter, or boot anyone or anything that is getting out of line.

6. Commitment!:fool: I don’t want people who will register then disappear, it’s very rude. Once or Twice a week people are what I’m looking for. 


Alright, on to the fun part, below is the system which you will all be killing each other over (starting from the ones closets to the sun outwards).

Galbatorius: “Galba” as it has become known is mainly a volcanic planet, one that supports a thick atmosphere similar to Venus. There is little worth in this planet other than its unusually large amount of natural resources; specifically Tibian Gas used to power beam and laser weapons. However, the atmosphere blocks all scanning and communications so as to hide what really occurs on the planet’s surface. Only one continent stands above the sea of magma and it will be a challenge to whoever attempts to utilize this planet. No moons

Magnar: This planet is in the final stages of development as far as developing stars are concerned. The volcanic activity hear is minimal, and indeed some forms of vegetation and life have sprung into existence. Natural landscape with small lakes and large mountains. Has one moon, Magnar-1.

Yuli-459: This planet is a desert world, devoid of life; similar to Mars. It has little in the way of resources except its naturally occurring polar caps; which house a large amount of ice formations. Has some ancient ruins to the south of its equator that might be worth checking No moons

Yuli-450: This planet is mainly desert, with a curious small continent that is teaming with vegetation and life. The continent could support a small city with enough resources. Surrounded by oceans, with some mountains, make an ideal place for defense. No moons

Yuli Prime: the pride of the system, Yuli is a livable, breathable planet with four major continents and resources aplenty. Mountains, oceans, rivers, lakes, hills, plains, deserts, its another Terra in the making. Ideal for any race attempting to settle system. Two moons, Yuli’s Pride, and Yuli’s Joy, both orbiting at opposite sides.

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Alright, so here we will discuss your race creation rules; and its rather short.

1. Warhammer 40k races must stick to the Codex in essence. No “going off the beaten path” so to speak. However, you can still be creative. You must crave out your own factions, but use the race rules.

2. If you decide to take an alien race, they must be alien, not human. They must be based on a preexisting 40k universe species, check Lexicanium.com if you’re not sure. Also, they must be some kind of intelligent life form with some kind of weapons. No Hrud or Flood type races here please.

3. You will each start out with 100 settlers, 1000 infantry, 20 vehicles, and a basic space fleet (consisting of your Capital ship with up to five escorts of any kind). 

4. Be creative!!!

Any other question should be directed to me and I’ll assist you.

…………………………………………………………………………………………..

Alright, below is the system of how we will conduct the actual game. In each post you fill out the following sections…

Blah Section: (Not literally its name, but this is where you tell the story from your commanders point of view)

Military Movement: (Consists of troop movements, settlement development, any building, supplies, and positioning.)

Military Actions: (Consists of engagements, fights, duels, and such) 

Diplomatic Actions: (Consist of any diplomatic envoys, results, and the like.)

Space Actions: (Ship movements, calls for support, fleet actions and engagements)


Simple, too easy! Now please use the below template when developing your nations. They need a figure head and an identity. I ask that you please post a flag as well.


Leaders Name: Joe Shmoe 

Age: (whatever, be young, be old)

Background: (give at least a basic background as to how he came to power. The rest is up to you)

Equipment: (your armor, weapons, additional tools of war that you bring)

Race’s Name: (Ex: Imperial, Tau, Ecclesiarch, Mechanicus, Ork, Dark Eldar (yes, I’ll allow them), Eldar, Necron, e.t.c.)

Army’s Name: (Ex: 101st Space Marine Force)

Description: (Tell a little about your militaries or Army’s specialties)

Space Force: (You have one large ship, a battleship, and dreadnought, whatever you heart likes, and then five small ships, usually destroyers, nothing big. The battleship is your forces center unless you request more space forces, so choose wises)


----------



## warsmith7752

I <3 race building, count me in as an ork or Tau force. A couple of questions though, if there are more than one player of a race does that mean they have to ally? And would humans still be part of the imperium?

Edit: throw chaos in the mix of possibilities,


----------



## warsmith7752

Leaders Name: Nilat the flamecursed

Age: unknown

Background: Nilats background is shrouded in utter mystery, speculation says that he was killed but then resurected by a sorceror of immense power who went by the name dargus haledan. It os believed he served dargus privately on infiltration tactics (for this reason some think he may have been of alpha legion) he was eventually given command of 1st division and lead them for two hundred years before dargus met his end at the hands of regal knight chapter master Ruhr Falco, he took command in the place of dargus and returned to the eye and claimed thier home planet. Nilat conducted the wardens siege on fenris and participated in the "war of flame" his deeds speak of legend. Nilat always makes himself seem brilliant even in loss, when they win Nilat is at the spearhead, when they lose he fights his way off the planet and into safety.

Nilat lead a cruisade against the imperium taking all but one division, two divisions survived the cruisade. Nilat returned to the eye expecting his forces to be ready and rebuilt. He was instead met by iron warrior defence lasers, most of the unsuspecting space fleet was torn to pieces before they managed to get out of range. Nilat took five marines and painted his and the other armour like the the iron warriors and led an infiltration mission to retrieve their gene seeds. It was a tiring process and nearly failed but after two months the Nilat detonated his 200 small inciniderys in various different places around the fortress, Nilat was long gone by then of course. Loading crates of gene seeds into thunderhawks and dreaming of future battles. He took the wardens who now numbered only at 300 marines and 700 cultist soldiers to the yuli system to rebuild what they had lost. He had once heard a tale of darkness and the burning of planets, this suited him very well.

Equipment: magma sword (power weapon) and hand flamer, charadon power armour in place of the normal adamantium. Incinidery grenades,

Race’s Name: cultists

Army’s Name: scale wardens, high sorcerer, dark magos, dark Apothacery, ash champion 150 traitor marines, 50 havoks, 50 raptors, 50 "Ashen" (chosen/possessed). 500 cultists armed with lasguns, 100 heretics (these guys worship the minor chaos god of flames and gives him power) 100 cultist sacrifices (I sacrifice these guys to summon daemons) 1 stolen Baal predator, land raider incinerator(armed with two plasma cannons and two flamestorm cannons) 9 rhino APCS. 5 basalisk artillery tanks, 3 leman Russia battle tanks, 2 chimeras.

Description: the scale wardens are fanatic about flames and burning, they do not field much in the way of heavy support of fast attack but rely on troops and little elite units to win battles. They worship the minor chaos god of flames, this gives them heightened resistance to flame or heat based weaponry. When the god gives mutations the marine bursts into flame and is turned to ash but keeps his form, the ashen can summon flames themselves on rare occasions. The Human warriors are not a force to be trifled with either as they are not shy to underhand tactics.

Space Force: 1 repulsive class grand cruiser, 4 infidel class raiders, 20 thunderhawk gunships

Banner: orange background with two dragon head breathing fire on a full dragon with seven scales circling him.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Well then, I'll call Space Marines. Although, I'm new to this sort of thing, so be warned.

*Leaders Name:* Adreus Vorax

*Age:* 643

*Background:* Chapter Master Adreus Vorax is a veteran commander of the Vanquishers Chapter and leads the Astartes into war when he can. After hearing of the planet Galbatorius and its nearby systems, Vorax thought that it would be an ideal recruiting ground for the Vanquishers. He gathered the full strength of the Chapter, and set course for Galbatorius, vowing to cleanse the world of every xenos and heretic that stood in his path. 

*Equipment:* Terminator Armour, Power Sword and Plasma Pistol along with rest of Terminator Captain equiqment. 

*Race’s Name:* Space Marines, Imperial. 

*Army’s Name:*The Vanquishers 

*Description:* See Here for the Index Astartes: Vanquishers.

*Space Force:* 1 Battle Barge _'Volturis'_, 4 Rapid Strike Vessels _'Emperor's Fury'_, _I'mperial Honour'_, _'Vengenance'_ and _'Guilliman's Pride'_ and 5 Thunderhawks. _'Guilliman's Blade'_, _'Vanquisher'_, _'Imperial Glory'_, _'Imperial Victory'_ and _'Wrath of Guilliman'_

Please note that the Thunderhawks do not count as ships. They are transports to deliver the Emperor's Astartes planetside. The twenty Armoured Forces are:

4 Land Raiders 
6 Predators 
3 Whirlwinds 
3 Vindicators 
4 Dreadnoughts 

These are the Count of the Adeptus Astartes on the Campaign for Galbatorius:

1 Chapter Master Adreus Vorax
Grand Master of the Vanquishers and Lord of Kathurn Primus
19 Honour Guard
_Led By Chapter Champion Sarus Xero_
1 Commander Chaplain Theodore Izrail
1 Orpheus Asyder
_Master of the Forge_
18 Techmarines
1 Leonardo Expirus 
_Chief Librarian_ 
5 Librarians
50 Space Marine Veterans Including Captain Juron Thengel
The Entire 2nd Company, led by Captain Harq Vidius, Including the Dreadnoughts (See above) - Total 107 
The Entire 3rd Company, led by Captain Castor Exodus, Including 1 Dreadnought (See above) - Total 107
The Entire 4th Company, Led by Captain Betheor Kai, bar the Dreadnoughts - Total 107
The Entire 5th Company, Led by Captain Lexandro Draco, bar the Dreadnoughts - Total 107
The Entire 7th Company, Led by Captan Augustus Luthor, bar the Dreadnoughts - Total 107
The Entire 8th Company, Led by Captain Xavier Epsilon, Bar the Dreadnoughts - Total 107
The Entire 9th Company, Led by Captain Vladimir Nelis - Total 107
48 Scouts from the 10th Company, Including Captain Isaiah Aurio

The Seven Extra Men is the Command Squad, (Apothecary, Company Champion, Banner Bearer, Veterans,) the Captain and the attached Chaplain. 

Tactical Notes: Total 1000 Adeptus Astartes. The Only full company that does not take part in this crusade is the sixth, which along with elements from the scouts and the remainders of the chapters tanks, ships and first company, are sent to gaurd the Kathurn Primus System. 
The 100 Settlers are basically Chapter Serfs. 

The Symbol is a Black Ultramarines U on a white background, with the stylised words "Vanquisher" written on. 




Hope this is okay, if not, I'll remove it. Also, ignore the Chapter's history in the link as nothing happened before M38. 

Bane of Kings Out. 

IMPERIAL HONOUR
IMPERIAL GLORY

IMPERIAL VICTORY


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Mwuhahah you'll all be slain by the Necrons.

*Leader:* Lord Shadow

*Age:* Not really applicable seeing as the Necrons were around before the fall of the Old Ones. Millions of years.

*Background:* Shadow was the first Necron Wraith, the first to ever leave a mortal life behind and become a swooping, terrifying monster. After serving Lord Misery, Shadow soon found he tired of taking orders. After reaching a stable conclusion with his allies, serving The Forgotten, Shadow moved on, in the hope of finding The Forgotten again, or at least a means to summon him back from the brink of annihilation. He has travelled across the universe, finally reaching a very interesting system. What interested Shadow most was its sun, so Shadow decided to try and analyse it. Perhaps it contained some knowledge about where The Forgotten lay... 

*Equipment:* Shadow has a Necron Wraith body with in-built Phase Shifter, has a Chronometron and a Veil of Darkness, and his Ghost's Talons; with in-built Disruption Fields.

*Race:* Necron

*Phalanx Name:* Shadow's Spectres

*Description:* The entire force has 100 Builder Scarabs, 700 Warriors, 100 Immortals, 50 Pariahs, 100 Destroyers, and 15 Monoliths (I had some elite infantry, but cut out on 5 monoliths and also 50 infantry.) These are coordinated all by Shadow, an impressive feat, but with the Tomb Matrix it is easily done. This Tomb Matrix allows instant and undetectable communication, and can extend as far as a planet, as long as a ship is in orbit. It can also be extended across a whole system if there are multiple ships, orbiting each planet. The force can utilise extensive teleportation prowess, and their advanced technology is hard to trace. They also have significant cloaking devices.

*Space Force:* 1 Huge, Cairn-class ship: Shadow's Talon. This is huge, can use powerful weaponry, very advanced cloaking, and also can teleport Necrons onto and off of planets. The very size of the ship makes it so valuable that enemy fleets will not destroy it; instead, they will cripple it, then examine its technology for their own adaptation. Along with this ship, there is one other, smaller Night-class destroyer: Fanged Dusk. This is essentially a smaller, less powerful version of the Cairn ship, but is faster and more manoeuvrable. It also has similar cloaking devices used on Shadow's Talon.

*Symbol*: Shadow's Spectres bear the simple symbol of a black skull, lined by an iridescent green light.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

I've only got two ships, but one is massive. Like, bigger than a Space Hulk. It's huge, and really good. The other one is quite small and nippy. Hope that's ok... I thought it would be considering I missed out on 3 more ships.


----------



## warsmith7752

You can use pain if you want, I would love to kill my own creation.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Nah, he's gonna be used later anyway... you'll see....


----------



## warsmith7752

Why is everything to do with miserys company so secretive? I hate being naturally curious sometimes.


----------



## Samu3

Can I play the Imperial Army? Also If I do play the Imperial army could I field many more soldiers considering that they will be butched otherwise?


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

Alrighty then, Eldar it is,

Leader: Farseer Requiel Spiritwind

Age: 5500 years old 

Background: An ancient Farseer from Craftworld Ulthwe, Requiel Spiritwind has served on the Seer Council for a long time, Requiel has led numerous Ulthwe Strike forces against the primitive Mon'Keigh to preventing their stupidity from awakening the ancient foes of the Eldar, the Necrons. 

Having scried the runes of the Seer, Requiel has foreseen the coming of the Yngir threat and enemies that come from the Warp. The Farseer took a force, gathered from house Spiritwind and 4 detachments from the Aspect Shrines of Khaine. Using the ancient Webway network, the Farseer's Wraithship, the _Eye of Lsathranil_. Upon arriving in the system, Requiel discovered the presence of the Mon'Keigh on the planets and vowed to prevent their idiocy from causing any disaster.

Equipment: A ancient witchblade named the spirit blade, a shuriken pistol, an ornate ghost helmet, rune armour, runes of warding and witnessing. Requiel also possesses a pouch of divination runes.

Race: Eldar

Army name: House Spiritwind of Craftworld Ulthwe

Description: The Ulthwe force consists of 50 Artisans and Bonesingers for the settlers. The warriors consist of 300 Guardians, 300 Dire Avengers, 50 Rangers, 50 Warp Spiders, 100 Dark Reapers, 50, Jetbikes, 50 Warlocks and 100 Fire Dragons. The Vehicles comprises of 6 Wave Serpents, 5 Fire Prisms, 3 Vypers, 3 Falcons and 4 Wraithlords. This Strike Force specialises in fast strikes from hidden webway gates projected by the orbiting fleet, allowing them to strike from nowhere. The Eldar can also deal very well in fire fights and the support of the Craftworld's psykers can turn the tide of battle, The force is also hidden by holofields that can help hide them in plain sight.

Space Force: The Wraithship _Eye of Lsathranil_, 3 Nightshades called the _Star of Isha, the Crimson Moon_ and the _Bringer of Fate_ and a Shadow cruiser, the _Hand of Khaine_. Each ship is modified with 2 hangar bays, a miniature webway gate and numerous weapons. The _Eye of Lsathranil_ is modified with a powerful weapon based on the technology of Eldar D-Cannons and a psychic shield powered by the Wraithbone.

Banner: Requiel has 2 banners on one stand, the Eye of Isha (Craftworld Ulthwe's symbol) and the banner of House Spiritwind, which comprises of of silver hawk and numerous Eldar runes

How's this? :biggrin:


----------



## emporershand89

Not bad, I like what I see. I would ask that all of you pick a flag and add it to your sheet. I forgot to add that part in earlier. this RPG is STILL OPEN to anyone that wants to join or sign up.

Ok, not bad warsmith7752, seeing as you’re my first template. You need to be more specific with your equipment, unless you’re telling me your guys running around naked and swinging a sword.:laugh: Anyway, please add to the equipment

Bane, very nice my friend and you have a linked description. The only thing you need to fix is your fleet. Are the Thunderhawks ships, cause if so you have eight ships? I can only allow one large ship (your Battle barge is fine) and five escorts (say destroyers or strike cruisers). Other than that, good job
:victory:

Hahahahahah, Farseer Darvaleth, you always know how to make an entrance my friend. You scored a 10/10, perfect my friend, just get a flag and your Golden

Farseer Ulthris, very nice, you nailed it my freind, I'm very impressed. Keep up the good work!!!

Yes and no Samu3. No, you cannot change the starting number. However, at the beginning of the game if you want additional reinforcements, I will allow you some extra to compensate for you……………army’s quality.


----------



## Samu3

emporershand89 said:


> Bane, very nice my friend and you have a linked description. The only thing you need to fix is your fleet. Are the Thunderhawks ships, cause if so you have eight ships? I can only allow one large ship (your Battle barge is fine) and five escorts (say destroyers or strike cruisers). Other than that, good job
> 
> Yes and no Samu3. No, you cannot change the starting number. However, at the beginning of the game if you want additional reinforcements, I will allow you some extra to compensate for you……………army’s quality.


By Thunderhawk I think he is/could be refering to the drop ships the space marines use. They are not even escort class ships, there just fighters in space. 
Np, I will try to compensate by making it a more Veteran army and see what I can do about reinforcements when I need them.
CS up today after work


----------



## xianren

This looks interesting. I love the idea of a whole army rp. Never done that before. Seeing as Eldar as been taken, how about I play Dark Eldar.

Leaders Name: Archon Kitaraq
Age: late 800's, very young for an archon
Equipment: Ghostplate Armor, Agonizer in the form of a wicked looking sword, Blaster, Shadowfield
Background: Kitaraq has not been in power long having killed the former archon of the fleet literally on their journey to this system! She's been archon for over half a month. Before that she was a very successful trueborn squad leader who slowly accrued influence and favors with the lower level warriors. When her coup came, she not only swept away the archon, but many of his former allies. This has left her woefully short handed. Her most loyal followers have taken places of power. One is a friend and fellow trueborn named Eliza who has become her second in command. Another is a young warrior named Carric who is now captain of one of the cruisers. The incubi, wyches, and haemonculi belong to other organizations and decided to stay out of the kabal's internal matters thanks to Kitaraq calling in some of the favors she was owed.

Race: Dark Eldar, the True Kin
Army Name: Kabal of the Iris Blade
Banner: the Kabal's banner is a stylized iris flower

Composition:
Her current force includes 100 craftsman and laborers, 300 wyches with accompanying beasts, 30 helions, 200 warriors, 20 trueborn, 50 incubi, 20 scourges, 3 haemonculi, 30 wracks, 2 talos pain engines along with plenty of raiders for transportation. (I'm taking fewer warriors because of my bloody take over :biggrin

Navy:
5 torture class cruisers
1 captured imperial retribution class battleship formerly called the Eye of Terra, now called the Twilight Raptor


----------



## G0arr

_"No Hrud or Flood type races here please."_
So, no tyranids i take it.


----------



## Samu3

G0arr said:


> _"No Hrud or Flood type races here please."_
> So, no tyranids i take it.


 They were not around at the time
Maybe you could make a race based off them that used normal or all Bio weaponry if Emp will allow?:king:


----------



## Anfo

*Leaders Name:*Isamyr Greeth

*Age:* Old

*Background:*Isamyr was part of the Alpha Legion during the Great Crusade. He was a very capable warrior and leader. After the Heresy, however; Isamyr could truly become a leader. He led a small break off force that slowly grew. Though he hasn't participated in as many battles as other chaos lords, he has almost limitless patience. He wait decades if not lifetimes to take over a world, star system or even just a continent. He Doesn't like meaningless conflict, instead he will slowly move small units into places and have them wait until it is time to strike quickly, then move on.


*Equipment:*Isamyr is in Terminator armor and has two chainfists. 
All Legionaries have Camo-cloaks.

*Race’s Name:* Chaos Space Marines

*Army’s Name:* Alpha Legion

*Army List:*
Terminator Retinue-_10_- TL Bolters and Chainfists.

Chaos Legionaries-_300_-Bolters, close combat weapons, frag&kraks. 20 plasma guns, 20 melta guns, 20 flamers. Rhino Transports.

Chaos Havocs-_100_-Bolters close combat weapons, frag&kraks. Rhino Transports. 10 Heavy bolters, 10 Autocannons, 10 Missile Launchers, 10 Lascannons.

Cultists-_670_Las pistols, CC Weapons. 100 Grenade launchers. 50 Plasma guns.

Chaos Bikes-_20_- TL Bolter, CC Weapons, 4 Melta guns.

Chaos Predators-_10_-Autocannon & spons Lascannon.

Vindicators-_5_-Havoc launcher, demolisher cannon

Defilers-_4_-Battlecannon, Heavy flamer, CC weapons.

Chaos Land Raider-_1_-TL Heavy bolters, 2 TL Lascannons, TL Bolter.

*Description:* This section of the Alpha Legion is even more patient and stealthy than normal. Though they aren't as good as other marines in toe to toe fighting. But they don't train to fight like that. And if that does happen they will simply disappear into the shadows.

*Space Force:*3 Murder Cruisers, 5 Idolator Raiders and Dreadclaws.

Do we get to say where we start? If so could I start in Galbatorius?


----------



## Samu3

When did Heresy Happen?

Edit: Nvm thanks Anfo in which case I can field the Vostroyan Firstborn:victory:


----------



## Anfo

emporershand89 said:


> It is the 39th Millennia,


Heresy happened in 30th Millennium.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I've edited my post to include a list of forces that are in the ships. The results of this campaign if it gets completed will be added to my Index Astartes. Say, if I take I massive loss, then I'll edit it like that.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Bah, I missed the banner. Will fix that sorry.

Also, I don't think we should be able to start on the planets. It will lead to confusion; we are simply just reaching the system. At least, that's what I think will make it clearer, and give no unfair advantages.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yeah, I agree with you, as long as your massive ship sticks away from my astartes 

Just kidding. Also, on a side note, I take it no races like the Daleks are aloud from Doctor Who? I was thinking of doing them but then thought it would be a bit much.


----------



## Serpion5

warsmith7752 said:


> Why is everything to do with miserys company so secretive? I hate being naturally curious sometimes.


Because they`re a secretive group of Necrons, they have to be to survive. Also, there`s a sequel in the works. Shhh! 

Anyways...
In the interests of expanding my Rp abilities and one day usurping Darkreever`s power (just kidding. Or maybe I`m not ), I must expand my skills ar these games to include the empire builders as well as the squad and individual games. 

Therefore, I must join this! :wild: 

Leader`s Name: Sorrow

Age: At least 65,000,000 years.

Background: Sorrow was among the most pious of the necrontyr when the star gods were brought into the realm of matter. Every fibre of his being was directed to serving them, every word and action spoke of their greatness. Naturally, his efforts were greatly rewarded, and when their race submitted and became the necrons, command of several tomb fleets was given to him to do the gods` work.

Currently, the weight of uncounted millennia has eroded much of what was once his domain, and he seeks to reclaim it from the cursed living. His loyalties are generally open, as he tended to serve the star borne pantheon as a whole. He disdains those of his kind who would put one god above another. In essence, he is pious to a fault and completely ignorant of the internal rivalries among the star gods.

Equipment: Sorrow bears the Blade of Despair (warscythe) and a Veil of Darkness. He eschews the protective equipment favoured by other necron lords, believing that the star gods will ensure his success.

Race`s Name: Necrons.

Army`s Name: Echoes of Regret.

Description: The Echoes rely primarily on the implacable advance, their sheer resilience and determination crushing all resistance before them. 

Command Echelon consists of Sorrow, one of three Gold Level commanders with Sorrow being the dominant influence. Silver level necron lords have been deemed redundant by Sorrow`s purpose, and four bronze level lords act as field commanders.

Specialist forces consist primarily of Destroyers and Flayed Ones, numbering each between 50-100 strong and divided into squads of between 5-10.

The most common troops are the immortals and warriors themselves, coming in at about 500 warriors and 200 immortals. The Immortals are spread evenly among warrior cohorts and led by the bronze commanders. 

Armoured units consist of 10 monoliths and a single pylon phalanx consisting of three pylons. 
These are stationary and difficult to move due to limited resources however, and as such are only employed in dire circumstances.

Space Force: One Scythe Class Harvester, and Five Dirge Raiders.

Banner: A black sickle Blade curled around a dying red star.


--- --- --- 

Is this ok? If the pylons are too much, I`ll swap them out for the infantry I didn`t take.


----------



## Samu3

I think that Bane has the right idea with his army list so I will base mine around it. As the game progresses I will mark units as being deceased or if platoons are being reinforced mark the number of units in that platoon up. Etc

*The Vostroyan 231st*
_Command Structure_
- Regimental Commander Kreutz Kutaisoz
- Commissar Bak Ferstera
- Commissar Vieil Lystane
- Commissar Phineas Glaw
- Commissar Karrl Callidon (Cadian)
- Preacher Jericus Soloman
- Preacher Pontius Grim
- Sanctioned Psyker Atellus Havelock (Cadian)


_Armor_
- Colum Commander Constantine Miloradovich
- Battery Commander Adadourov Svenk
- Two Leman Russ Executioner
- One Leman Russ Vanquisher (-)
- One Leman Russ Punisher's (-)
- One Leman Russ Eradicator (-)
- One Leman Russ Demolisher (-)
- Six Leman Russ Battle Tanks (-)
- Two Manticore Rocket Launcher's
- One Colossus Siege Mortar
- Seven Basilisk Cannon's (+)
- Warlord Class Battle Titan 

_Infantry_
- First Platoon > Under Acting Lieutenant Shuvalov Rosenburg > 100 Men (-)
- Second Platoon > Under Acting Lieutenant Korsakov Lukodin > 100 Men (-)
- Third Platoon > Under Acting Lieutenant Hermann Kapzevitch > 100 Men (-)
- Fourth Platoon > Under Acting Lieutenant Apraxim Chavansky > 100 Men (-)
- Fifth Platoon > Under Acting Lieutenant Jancovitz Foch > 70 Men (-)
- Sixth Platoon > Under Acting Lieutenant Emmanuel Karpov > 100 Men (-)
- Seventh Platoon > Under Acting Lieutenant Ertel Opperman > 102 Men (-)
- Eighth Platoon > Under Acting Lieutenant Wolfe Vern > 200 Men (Cadian)
- Ninth Platoon > Under Acting Lieutenant Frag Gunner > 200 Men (Cadian)
- Tenth Platoon > Under Acting Lieutenant Arl Cromwell > 200 Men (Cadian)
- Eleventh Platoon > Under Acting Lieutenant Crisis Cutter > 200 Men (Cadian)
- First Heavy Mortar Platoon > Under Acting Major Gortchakov Mazofsky > 150 Men
- First Rough Rider Platoon > Under Acting Lieutenant Eli Cortez > 60 Men (-)
- Second Rough Rider Platoon > Under Acting Lieutenant Stavitsky Trubetzkoi > 100 Men


_Adeptus Mechanicus_
- Archmagos Severus Reestheus
- No Techpriest's (-)
- 72 Servitors (-)

_Extra Information_
The Vostroyan Firstborn are amongst the most pious and dedicated fighting forces in the Imperium. They fight to repay a dept owed to the Emperor, for when he called upon all of his kingdom to send aid to Terra in the face of the Horus Heresy, Vostroya did not answer instead pledging allegiance to the empire of Mars. Now the first born son of every family must serve to repay this dept, to make up for the soldiers that never came but should have, and enlist with the first born regiments wether they wish to or not.

The FirstBorn wear red and gold on their armor and clothing to represent their allegiance to mars and white camouflage during winter or snow. They are experts at Urban and Winter warfare, they favour heavy weapons and entrenched positions.

*Imperial Navy*
- Admiral Roth Strang
- Venerated Archmagos Explorator Octus Quint
- Adeptus Mechanicus Battleship > Ark Mechanicus > _Omnissiah's Victory_
- Adeptus Mechanicus Escort > Nova Class > _Sword Of Orion_
- Imperial Navy Escort > FireStorm Class > _Righteous Fury_
- (-X-) Imperial Navy Cruiser > Gothic Class > _Emperor's Hate_ (-X-) (Destroyed)

_Extra Information_
With Vostroya pledged to Mars the Adeptus Mechanicus have been able to mix their own ships in with that of standard Imperial navy vessels. The Ark Mechanicus is the Flagship and has an age old past that many say predates that of the Great Crusade, its crew are the most experienced in the whole Mechanicus fleet and it packs the firepower to equal a small invasion fleet. 

However, it is under no means invinicible just much tougher than other.
Which is why the fleet lacks three other escorts.

*Done*
Thats the Army so far it at least gave me a chance to fill in some fluff for my own army.
As for the Banner see the below link for some icons
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17019&d=1169308952

*Personal General*
Name: Kreutz Kutaisoz

Age: Due to extensive work performed to extend his lifetime Kreutz had lived to the age of 367.

Appearance: Tall, well built man with a pale white skin tone. Which conflicts with his Brown eyes and dark hair, he has a long mustache stretching from one end of his cheek to the other.

Personallity: Pious, values discipline. He is unlike other commanders in the sense that he values the lives of every man under his command.

Backround: Kreutz was a man born of low expectations. Being the first born son of a poor worker family his destiny was pre-determined from the start, he was to join the Vostroyan FirstBorn.

It was after many rigorous years of training on his home world that his regiment set out to pry the stars in search of battle and glory. It was not the case, there first engagement was fought against an overwhelming tide of orks on a backwater planet not far from Vostroya. When his unit was isolated from the main army it became encircled by orks and their ever pressing advances took a monstrous toll on the regiment’s numbers, the regimental commander and his entire unit was destroyed in the fighting. Without leadership the Vostroyan lines turned to chaos with men confused and bewildered in the face of the ork war host. Were their officers had failed them, Kreutz inspired them. When the orks came, screaming their war cries Kreutz stood above his fellows and took the regimental standard from the ground, taking his fallen superiors sword his raised it above his head and held the flag aloft all the while proclaiming praise to the Emperor and urging the men to fight onward, the ork bullets whizzed all around him and began to puncture the flag he held. Yet still none hit him and it was taken by his friends and fellows to be sign from the Emperor himself. 

Not a single man showed their back to the enemy, they did what the guard do best they died standing. But even when their numbers had dwindled to the point of defeat a single glimmer of hope shone out from the sky above. Even as the Thunderhawks flew overhead Kreutz continued to bellow prayer and praise to the Emperor and wave their flag. 

After the battle was over Kreutz was recommended for promotion and his case was backed by the space marine Chaplin that had come to their aid. The remnants of his unit was shipped back to Vostroya were they were reinforced and Kreutz was given the adequate training that he would need to lead men.

Equipment: Plasma Pistol, Powersword, Cyber-mastiff, is accompanied by several bodyguards on and off the battlefield. (Ogryns)


----------



## warsmith7752

OMG^ your leaders name is the same as the assault sergeant I played in jesters of chaos.

About the banner empororshand, I don't have acces to a computer (I'm doing this all from my iPhone) I can't upload images so I will just have to describe it. My guy is naked by the way he's a daemon prince.

Edit: changed my mind he is going to be a chaos lord,


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Well then, another Necron force that must be dealt with. Things just got intresting


----------



## Serpion5

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Well then, another Necron force that must be dealt with. Things just got intresting


A pious moron necron with a personality akin to a chaplain. I think it`ll be fun. :biggrin:


----------



## warsmith7752

Don't worry BoK there are also two chaos forces, I imagine we can work something out.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I am an adeptus astartes, a warrior of the God-Emperor. I will not ally myself with traitor legions . (Because then I would have to do some serious re-working of my chapter thread)


----------



## warsmith7752

That's not what I meant, (loyalists are so narrow minded) I meant me and the alpha legion could team up when the necrons inevitably team up and make a stale mate.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Didn't emperorshand say no team ups, though?

(And I knew that's what I meant, I thought I'd just stick in Character.)


----------



## warsmith7752

Teaming up to destroy a threat we can't possibly defeat alone seems fair to me, although they wouldn't be able to team up in the first place. I take it back traitors are narrow minded.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I'll join if you will have me and my Altaioc force.


----------



## Samu3

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I am an adeptus astartes, a warrior of the God-Emperor. I will not ally myself with traitor legions . (Because then I would have to do some serious re-working of my chapter thread)


Dont worry Bok the Vostroyan FirstBorn will back you when the time comes.Or at least I hope so  If were not all dead by then I mean.
If the progress of the game can be made more interesting (But not less fair) by a team up Im sure we can make an expection.
More or less what Warsmith said


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Gah, Pylons, god help us. At least I can bombard them directly with my monstrous spaceship. Of course, assuming it's accurate enough. 

Gunner: Fire! Woooh! Blam blam!

Shadow: ...imbecile, wrong planet.

Gunner: Oh, oh well, fire the other guns! Yeah! Boom! Yee-haw!

Shadow: ...right planet, wrong continent you idiot. Damn me for being so cheap and copping out of a Navigator...



On a serious note, the ship IS piloted by a Navigator, not several stupid idiots. Now there's another Necron force, I feel so... exposed. :biggrin: I better be careful.

Also, perhaps we should have a separate thread for our forces? One that you never post in except to put what you have, then just edit it as you go along. It would make things SO much easier. What you have, and their location. That would be awesome, instead of trawling through this thread, which would take time and possibly put people off even trying to, leading to misunderstandings etc... it happened in poor FoW's thread. Perhaps we should have a Total War: Information Thread?


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Gah, Pylons, god help us. At least I can bombard them directly with my monstrous spaceship. Of course, assuming it's accurate enough.
> 
> Gunner: Fire! Woooh! Blam blam!
> 
> Shadow: ...imbecile, wrong planet.
> 
> Gunner: Oh, oh well, fire the other guns! Yeah! Boom! Yee-haw!
> 
> Shadow: ...right planet, wrong continent you idiot. Damn me for being so cheap and copping out of a Navigator...



Haha! Necron with a cowboy hat and a texas accent. :rofl:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Enter, the cowboy 'crons!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Well, I guess if the Necrontyr ever had a planet with a big landmass to its planetary west, with a western part to it... that's what you'd get.

You'd have all the norm, Warriors, Immortals, Pariahs, then you'd have Rustlers, Cowboys, and, leading them all, Necron Sheriffs.

Resurrection Orb? No, you shall fear his mighty SHERRIF BADGE OF UBERNESS.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

My astartes will stand firm in face of the mighty sherrif badge of uberness. . 

Also, emperorshand, how many people are participating?


----------



## G0arr

Samu3 said:


> They were not around at the time
> Maybe you could make a race based off them that used normal or all Bio weaponry if Emp will allow?:king:


If you go with the old fluff, yes they did. Genestealers have been around a long time. They were first thought to be indigenous to a small moon. According to Rogue Trader there were Tyranid creatures outside the genestealers active before the heresy. They just weren't seen as Tyranids.

Additionally the necrons were not active until very late M41. After the Tyranids showed up. According to speculation it was the Tyranids effect on the warp that woke them.

I like Tyranids if you can't tell.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

So then, that makes things easier .


----------



## emporershand89

Wow, I didn’t think it would grow this fast. Farseer Darvaleth, I’m laughing my ass off at that space bombardment joke you have. However, I will clarify that bombardments from space are like artillery bombardments, and are not juts “going to wipe out” your enemy’s HQ. Also, if he attacks you with his fleet, or calls for more space ships……………………and gets them, your gonna be in world of hurt. Losing your fleet early on is not recommended.

Anyway, I like what I’m seeing, so keep up the good work guys. Samu3’s idea of listing your forces is optional. It’s not a bad idea, and will help you in the long run (perhaps even me), but it’s not required for the game to operate efficiently. So it’s up to you guys. I’m going to say for right now that I can only take TWO OR THREE MORE PEOPLE IN THIS RPG. I shall keep it open until tomorrow. After that you will have to petition me in a PM to join. 

I want to CLARIFY to people, this is happening in M39, as I already posted in the story. The Horus Heresy happened in M31. The Tyranids are just now making an appearance on the galactic stage, the Necrons are in full swing, and Chaos is getting their buts beat in another crusade of evil, muahahahahah. So yes, THE TYRANIDS ARE AN OPTION!!

Also, you can ally with each other. However, I do not want to see anyone get targeted, or ganged up on by everyone else. I will not allow this. However, if the situation allows it, you can ally against a foe.

Xianren, very nice, I had doubts about them, but you did it perfectly. I wanted to ask you, are you really a girl????? Cause that’s just a bad ass picture right there

Ahem, anyway, Anfo I like it, however, I hope you have a better plan than that. I’ve never know Chaos to be…………………stealthy.

Ok, Sperion5, very nice my friend. I shall PM you on specifics on your Army’s start, as you play a special role in this epic clash.


----------



## Anfo

emporershand89 said:


> Ahem, anyway, Anfo I like it, however, I hope you have a better plan than that. I’ve never know Chaos to be…………………stealthy.


Read _Legion._
So, since they are armies that are "duplicates"(don't know a better word), will they be allowed to team up permanently/temporarily or is this going to be like DC/SS where everyone has to kill everything else?(EDIT2: Don't mind me, didn't read all of your post EH :blush

EDIT: I put up my army list.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Now here's my complaint to the universe, specifically aimed at the Tyranids, well, no actually, everyone.

What's the source of all the current problems? The reason it all went wrong, and there was no glorious empire of the galaxy? In fact, the Eldar could've used the webway, so they'd still be in power, if it was not for the Warp. It did all the damage.

I put to you; why not close it off? That's what the Necrons are trying to do. But noooo, stupid Old Ones, and now we're in a mess.

So, that's all fine, we'll try and sort it out, eat some more souls, have another slepp. But stupid Tyranids want to eat EVERYTHING. Yet they have no sens of moderation. The Necrons went to sleep purely because they didn't want to wipe out the entire galaxy. They had to wait to allow the life-forms to re-build, and become more numerous, otherwise there'd be no more souls etc. But NOOOO, Tyranids don't have this sense, they want to eat EVERYTHING.

I put this to you; support the Necrons, in the hope of removing Chaos forever, and also allowing you to live, or support any other race, eventually get eaten by the stupid Nids, then get overrun by the Warp, and have NO chance of survival.


/rant.



Of course, I won't really use an orbital bombardment. My ships are far too precious to risk that. :laugh:

Ooh Serp look who's important.  Special favourite, teachy's pet. :biggrin:


----------



## emporershand89

Don’t worry Anfo, its ok, I often miss stuff too. The answer to your question is “who knows,” perhaps you have to kill everything, or maybe not. That’s the great thing, it could end either way 

Hahahahahah, Farseer Darvaleth, you are too funny my friend. Yes, it would seem all the Tyranids like to do is it, and eat, and eat some more, hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Serpion5

G0arr said:


> Additionally the necrons were not active until very late M41. After the Tyranids showed up. According to speculation it was the Tyranids effect on the warp that woke them.
> 
> I like Tyranids if you can't tell.


Really? :shok: And yeah, I almost pointed out the whole timeline thingie myself, but it would have disallowed nids and necs, so I think the compromise eh89 has is a good one. It`s our game after all, we can`t let realism stand in the way of fun too much.



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Now here's my complaint to the universe, specifically aimed at the Tyranids, well, no actually, everyone.
> 
> What's the source of all the current problems? The reason it all went wrong, and there was no glorious empire of the galaxy? In fact, the Eldar could've used the webway, so they'd still be in power, if it was not for the Warp. It did all the damage.
> 
> I put to you; why not close it off? That's what the Necrons are trying to do. But noooo, stupid Old Ones, and now we're in a mess.
> 
> So, that's all fine, we'll try and sort it out, eat some more souls, have another slepp. But stupid Tyranids want to eat EVERYTHING. Yet they have no sens of moderation. The Necrons went to sleep purely because they didn't want to wipe out the entire galaxy. They had to wait to allow the life-forms to re-build, and become more numerous, otherwise there'd be no more souls etc. But NOOOO, Tyranids don't have this sense, they want to eat EVERYTHING.
> 
> I put this to you; support the Necrons, in the hope of removing Chaos forever, and also allowing you to live, or support any other race, eventually get eaten by the stupid Nids, then get overrun by the Warp, and have NO chance of survival.
> 
> 
> /rant.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I won't really use an orbital bombardment. My ships are far too precious to risk that. :laugh:
> 
> Ooh Serp look who's important.  Special favourite, teachy's pet. :biggrin:


I`ll have you know, that even though my avatar, sig and personality are all based on necron, it was TYRANIDS who brought me into this hobby, and TYRANIDS who remain my favourite to this day! I list necrons as my main force simply because they are my more often used army, but my first and favourites will always be the children of the Serpent Hive Fleet! :wild:

And teachy`s pet?! Let me remind you that eh89 was not the first to give me a special Rp purpose, was he Darvy? Hmmmm? :so_happy:



emporershand89 said:


> Don’t worry Anfo, its ok, I often miss stuff too. The answer to your question is “who knows,” perhaps you have to kill everything, or maybe not. That’s the great thing, it could end either way
> 
> Hahahahahah, Farseer Darvaleth, you are too funny my friend. Yes, it would seem all the Tyranids like to do is it, and eat, and eat some more, hahahahaha!!!


As the most pious servant of the star borne, I will not rest until every last being in defiance of Their will is eradicated, be they man, xeno, machine or daemon.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Leaders Name: Autarch Brimanar Alconol

Age: 7379

Background: Brimanar has been the Autarch of the craftworld of Daeluithith, a small craftworld that is based on the edge of the segmentum Obscurus. He has led the forces, both on land and in space of the Craftworld for 2000 years, and has saved the Eldar of Daeluithith from annihilation more than once during this time. He started on the path of the warrior as a steadfast Dire Avenger, showing courage and honour in the face of overwhelming odds. Since his time there he has mastered several other paths of the warrior and is considered to be one of the finest minds the craftworld have to offer.

What sets him apart from others is his tactical thinking. He is able to interpret a battle and see when an enemy is strengthening their attacks or weakening them. He relies heavily upon fast moving troops to get the job done and his force has a high amount of warp spiders, which he leads personally.

He leads the strike force as the council of Daeluithith have foreseen iminate danger to the craftworld. They will fight at all cost to protect it, failure is not an option.

Equipment: Brimanar carries an ancient power weapon of the people of Daeluithith the Spear of Khaine, a symbol of his office of Autarch. He also carries a fusion gun and melta bombs. He has a warp spider jump pack and a personnel force shield.

Race’s Name: Eldar

Army’s Name: Asuryan's Regret

Description: Focuses on quick and powerful attacks, smashing into the enemy army before leaping back to draw the enemy into specially prepared ambushes. 
100 Bonesingers
200 Guardians (100 of which are Storm Guardians)
200 Dire Avengers
100 Warp Spiders
100 Dark Reapers
100 Striking Scorpions
075 Jet bikes
025 Shinning Spears
050 Fire Dragons
050 Swooping Hawks
050 Warlocks
050 Rangers

Armoured Force
3 Falcon's
3 Fire Prisms
2 Wraithlords
7 Wave Serpents
5 Vypers

Space Force: Eldar Void Stalker "Isha's Tears", and an Eclipse Cruiser "Asuryan Might". 2 other escort ships in the form of Hellebore Class "Khaine's Wrath" and "Crone's thoughts."

Banner: The tear of Isha, blue on a bright orange fire, representing Asuryan the king of the Eldar gods. All of this is mounted upon a light grey background.


----------



## emporershand89

Very nice, very descriptive Lord Rambo. glad to have you one board. 

Ok, I can take two more people, so hurry up and post. serpion your already included so don't worry about rushing your Army list. though if you could get it done by the end of the day, I'd appriciate it alot :wink:


----------



## G0arr

Leaders Name: Tyrantlord

Age: Body 10,000, Intelligence: unknown

Background: Born of blood and hate Tyrantlord is a large ancient creature. According to body dateing it appears that this creature is only around 10,000 years old nearly as old as its own fleet. However this creature can recall feasting upon the flesh on worlds that have crumbled back into the void. It has lead countless minions into battle. Tyrantlord was bread for this. It was made to kill, and to eat. It has done this to countless worlds.

Then came the sleep. The mothers slumber within their chambers, and the warriors lay within their wombs. Centurys upon centurys they have waited for the day they would be born again. Now It has been awoken. Tyrantlord has stirred from its slumber and finds itself ready to taste flesh again. The mothers have began birthing their broods. They will eat, and they will taste new blood.

Equipment: Bonded Exoskeleton with thickened carapace, regeneration, acid blood, 4 boneswords.

Race’s Name: Tyranids

Army’s Name: Hive Splinter Fury

Description: As all tyranids they are masters of adaptability. They are monsters that drive into their foes without remorse or fear.

Space Force: 
Hive ship (FuryHS1)- Pyro-acid battery(8), launch bay(3), bio-plasma discharge (4)
1 Deathburner Kraken
1 Ramsmiter Kraken
2 Vanguard Drones (Pyro-Acid Battery)
1 Escort Drone(Bio Plasma)
Several swarms of 'fighters' and 'assault boat' organisms.

Ground Force:
130 Genestealers (variety of biomorphs)
25 Lictor
80 Gargoyle
20 Shrike
20 Ravener
30 Biovores
20 Pyrovore
10 Tyrant Guard
50 Tyrant Warriors (variety of biomorphs)
15 Zoanthrope
10 Venomthrope
280 Hormagaunts
310 Termagants (variety of biomorphs)

3 Harridan (one acid sprayer)
3 Barbed Hierodule
4 Tyrannofex (2 Rupture Cannon, 1 Acid Spray, 1 Fleshborer Hive)
2 Viragon
2 Tervigon
6 Carnifex (variety of biomorphs) (I think these go here)

With
30 Malanthrope
60 Ripper Swarms
10 Spore Clusters (used to create the normal infestation nests, digestive pools, and spawning hives) (I think these go here)


----------



## emporershand89

Very nice G0arr, I like the story touch with a human side to it.

However, your fleet is alittle way over-the-edge so to speak. Space fighters are aquired during the campaign, thats why i left them out in the initial stages to prevent over-kill. I'm gonnahave to ask that you touch that up a bit.

Also, your grond forces are also way to over powered. Tyrant Gaurd and Tyrant warriors. you will easily over-come the other players before this game beings buddy.:laugh: So in the idea of fairness, I'm gonna have to ask you tone it down. You can keep the Tyrant Gaurd, those guys are ok, however, your gonna have to even it out. You can have as many gaunts, hermogaunts, genestealers, and basic infantry you want, but some of those biovores, warriors, Venomthrope's Carnifexs, e.t.c have to go, you have to have it balanced, not overpowered. You can request those later from the Hivew Mother after you've landed, but for starters you have to be equal to the rest of the gang:wink:. sorry buddy


----------



## emporershand89

Ok, I'm putting this out there because I'm seeing this repeatedly. Thunderhawks and other transport vehicles and spacecraft are automatically implied within your fleets. Thunderhawks are an automatic for space Marines, LAC's are for Imperial Gaurd, and Hive transport ships are automatically implied. So don't waste your time adding them in please, thank you:victory:


----------



## emporershand89

*Ok, the Lists*

Ok, below is the official lists for all the starting armies thats have signed up to this point. I had to cut and paste alittle, seeing as some of you had over-powered army's that i warned you about. I ask that you please review the list, and if you find anything unfair about whats below, please PM me ASAP and we'll see what we can do.

Other than that I already have the first segment ready to roll, so I shall commence the story telling. I can still fit TWO MORE PLAYERS in the thread, then I'll have to close it for recruitment. 

I shall start the action thread either tonight or tom morrow, depending on whether my job doesn't interfere.

Army Lists


Leaders Name: Nilat the FlameCursed

Equipment: Magma sword (power weapon) and hand flamer, charadon power armour in place of the normal adamantium. Incinidery grenades,

Army’s Name: Scale Wardens, 
Body Guard
High Sorcerer, Dark Apothacery, Ash Champion
Infantry 
150 traitor marines, 
50 Havoks, 
50 Raptors, 
50 "Ashen"
500 Cultists armed with lasguns, 
200 heretics

Vehicle

1 stolen Baal Predator, 
Land Raider Incinerator(armed with two plasma cannons and two flamestorm cannons) 
9 Rhino 
5 Basilisk rtillery tanks
3 stolen Leman Russ 
2 stolen Chimeras.

Space Force

1 Repulsive grand cruiser, 
4 Infidel Raiders

................................................................................


Leaders Name: Adreus Vorax

Equipment: Terminator Armour, Power Sword and Plasma Pistol along with rest of Terminator Captain equiqment. 

Army’s Name: The Vanquishers 

Body Gaurd

19 Honour Guard; lead by Chapter Champion Sarus Xero

Infantry

1 Chapter Master Adreus Vorax
Grand Master of the Vanquishers and Lord of Kathurn Primus

18 Techmarines
50 Space Marine Veterans 
The Entire 2nd Company- Total 107 
The Entire 3rd Company- Total 107
The Entire 4th Company- Total 107
The Entire 5th Company- Total 107
The Entire 7th Company- Total 107
The Entire 8th Company- Total 107
The Entire 9th Company- Total 107
48 Scouts from the 10th Company

Vehicle

4 Land Raiders 
6 Predators 
3 Whirlwinds 
3 Vindicators 
4 Dreadnoughts 

Space Force: 1 Battle Barge 'Volturis' 4 Rapid Strike Vessels 'Emperor's Fury', I'mperial Honour', 'Vengenance' and 'Guilliman's Pride' 

..........................................................................

Leader: Lord Shadow

Equipment: Shadow has a Necron Wraith body with in-built Phase Shifter, has a Chronometron and a Veil of Darkness, and his Ghost's Talons; with in-built Disruption Fields.

Phalanx Name: Shadow's Spectres

Infantry

700 Warriors
100 Immortals
50 Pariahs
100 Destroyers
15 Monoliths 

Space Force

1 Cairn-class ship
1 Night-class Destroyer 

...........................................................................


Leader: Farseer Requiel Spiritwind

Equipment: A ancient witchblade named the spirit blade, a shuriken pistol, an ornate ghost helmet, rune armour, runes of warding and witnessing. Requiel also possesses a pouch of divination runes.

Army: House Spiritwind of Craftworld Ulthwe

Infantry

300 Guardians
300 Dire Avengers
50 Rangers
50 Warp Spiders
100 Dark Reapers
50 Jetbikes 
50 Warlocks
100 Fire Dragons

Vehicles 

6 Wave Serpents
5 Fire Prisms
3 Falcons 
4 Wraithlords..

Space Force

The Wraithship Eye of Lsathrani
3 Nightshades called the Star of Isha, the Crimson Moon and the Bringer of Fate 
Shadow cruiser the Hand of Khaine


.............................................................................

Leaders Name: Archon Kitaraq

Equipment: Ghostplate Armor, Agonizer in the form of a wicked looking sword, Blaster, Shadowfield

Army Name: Kabal of the Iris Blade

Infantry

300 wyches with accompanying beasts
30 helions
200 warriors
20 trueborn
50 incubi
20 scourges
3 haemonculi
30 wracks

Vehicles

2 Talons 

Space Force

5 torture class cruisers
1 captured imperial Retribution 


.............................................................................

Leaders Name:Isamyr Greeth

Equipment: Isamyr is in Terminator armor and has two chainfists. 
All Legionaries have Camo-cloaks.

Army’s Name: Alpha Legion

Army List:
Terminator Retinue-10- TL Bolters and Chainfists.

Chaos Legionaries-300-Bolters, close combat weapons, frag&kraks. 20 plasma guns, 20 melta guns, 20 flamers. Rhino Transports.

Chaos Havocs-100-Bolters close combat weapons, frag&kraks. Rhino Transports. 10 Heavy bolters, 10 Autocannons, 10 Missile Launchers, 10 Lascannons.

Cultists-670Las pistols, CC Weapons. 100 Grenade launchers. 50 Plasma guns.

Vehicles:

Chaos Bikes-20- TL Bolter, CC Weapons, 4 Melta guns.

Chaos Predators-10-Autocannon & spons Lascannon.

Vindicators-5-Havoc launcher, demolisher cannon

Defilers-4-Battlecannon, Heavy flamer, CC weapons.

Chaos Land Raider-1-TL Heavy bolters, 2 TL Lascannons, TL Bolter.

Space Force:

3 Murder Cruisers
2 Idolator Raiders 
3 Dreadclaws.

.........................................................................


Leader`s Name: Sorrow

Equipment: Sorrow bears the Blade of Despair (warscythe) and a Veil of Darkness. He eschews the protective equipment favoured by other necron lords, believing that the star gods will ensure his success.

Army`s Name: Echoes of Regret.

Command Squad

Three Gold Level commanders with Sorrow 

100 Destroyers 
100 Flayed Ones 
600 warriors 
200 immortals. 

Vehicles

10 monoliths. 

Space Force: 

One Scythe Class Harvester
Five Dirge Raiders.

................................................................................


The Vostroyan 231st
Command Structure
Regimental Commander Kreutz Kutaisoz Commissar Bak Ferstera
Commissar Vieil Lystane
Preacher Jericus Soloman
Preacher Pontius Grim

Armor
- One Leman Russ Executioner
- Two Leman Russ Punisher's
- Six Leman Russ Battle Tanks
- Two Manticore Rocket Launcher's
- One Colossus Siege Mortar
- Six Basilisk Cannon's

Infantry
- First Platoon > 150 Men
- Second Platoon > 150 Men
- Third Platoon > 150 Men
- Fourth Platoon > 150 Men
- Fifth Platoon > 150 Men
- First Heavy Mortar Platoon > 150 Men
- First Rough Rider Platoon > 100 Men

Adeptus Mechanicus
- Archmagos Severus Reestheus
- Twenty Techpriest's
- Eighty Servitors
Imperial Navy
- Adeptus Mechanicus Battleship Omnissiah's Victory
- Adeptus Mechanicus Escort Sword Of Orion
- Imperial Navy Escort Righteous Fury


........................................................................................


Leaders Name: Autarch Brimanar Alconol

Army’s Name: Asuryan's Regret

Infantry

100 Bonesingers
100 Guardians 
100 of which are Storm Guardians
200 Dire Avengers
100 Warp Spiders
100 Dark Reapers
100 Striking Scorpions
075 Jet bikes
025 Shinning Spears
050 Fire Dragons
050 Swooping Hawks
050 Warlocks
050 Rangers

Armoured Force

3 Falcon's
3 Fire Prisms
2 Wraithlords
7 Wave Serpents
5 Vypers

Space Force:

Eldar Void Stalker "Isha's Tears"
Eclipse Cruiser "Asuryan Might"
Hellebore Class "Khaine's Wrath"
"Crone's thoughts."

.........................................................................................

Leaders Name: Tyrantlord

Equipment: Bonded Exoskeleton with thickened carapace, regeneration, acid blood, 4 boneswords.

Army’s Name: Hive Splinter Fury

Space Force: 
Hive ship (FuryHS1)- Pyro-acid battery(8), launch bay(3), bio-plasma discharge (4)
1 Deathburner Kraken
1 Ramsmiter Kraken
1 Vanguard Drones (Pyro-Acid Battery)
1 Escort Drone(Bio Plasma).

Ground Force:
300 Genestealers (variety of biomorphs)
400 Termagants (variety of biomorphs)
600 Hormogaunts
25 Lictor
80 Gargoyle
20 Shrike
20 Ravener
10 Biovores
20 Pyrovore
10 Tyrant Guard
10 Tyrant Warriors (variety of biomorphs)
3 Harridan (one acid sprayer)
2 Tervigon
1 Tyranofex
2 Carnifex's


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

What do you mean, Serp...? Who else asked you?


----------



## xianren

> very nice, I had doubts about them, but you did it perfectly.


Thanks. I'm glad you said that. I wanted something a little out of the box. I really tired keeping the dark eldar flavor. I thought it would be fun to have to fight my own underlings just to hold on to power, while still fighting everyone else for control of the worlds!

I do have a small request. Can I have Raider transports for some of my guys? However many you want to give me is fine. I love being mobile!



> I wanted to ask you, are you really a girl????? Cause that’s just a bad ass picture right there


No, I'm not a girl. And I agree, that is a bad ass picture! That's Zhang Ziyi, the girl from Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon and Memoirs of a Geisha. Xianren just means something like 'celestial being' or 'immortal' in Chinese. I'm not sure why I chose it, but I think it fits.

Also, I'm glad you posted a summary of the armies involved. I was reading through the pages of replies and completely lost track of who was playing what. So when I got to the top of page 6 and saw you already had a summary up and included their army list, I was very impressed!


----------



## emporershand89

Thank you Xianren. sorry, I had to ask, you have that postive attitude, and that mixed with the pic, made me think you were a girl. sorry:laugh:

Anyway, i did this so you all know what your starting off with. Once we get a post or two in you can call for addiional rienforcements if you feel like it.


----------



## Samu3

My CS sheet for my Personal General has been added to my Army List


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hey, I like your adjusments, but is there one chance I could have a few Librarians and Chaplains in my list? After all, Chaplains keep the astartes from falling to Chaos and the Librarians will use their power to keep me in the fight against stuff like Chaos and Necrons.


----------



## G0arr

Hold it! Increase my Termagants to 505 that way I'll have the 1000 ground forces.

Now, what can I pick to replace the 14 armor units I lost there? The Carnifex were part of my 'armor' units.

Do I still get all of my 'settlers' that's what the rippers and the Malanthrope are. (the Malanthrope are not combatants, the rippers are what 'eats' the plants and dead)


----------



## emporershand89

Within your honor guard, i will allow you to take 2 Chaplians, and 2 Librarians. you also have apothecaries spread around eac company I assume right??? Rmemeber, the list above is a general summary, its not in depth detail, so if a small combat specialty unit like apothecaries wasn't mentioned before, it can be implied.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yeah, I have apothecaries spread around each companies in the command squads, apart from the scouts. And thanks, by the way.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## emporershand89

G0arr, just to be fair to you, because i now how Tyranids are different from the rest of the races, i'll allow you 2 Carnifexes(I'll add them to you list). For the rest of your armored units, if you want additional troops, i'll give you the option of adding 300 of whatever basic unit(Hormogaunts, gaunts, genestealers) that you want, does that sound fair???


----------



## G0arr

Apothecaries are assigned as 1 per company normaly.

Yeah that's fine.
Go with Hormogaunts.


----------



## emporershand89

Alright, I'll do that. Could you post in the action thread and help get the story started.


----------



## G0arr

Working on it now


----------



## emporershand89

Ok, my Photo Shop crapped out on me, so here is a cruddy prepresentation of the Yuli System.

Each planet is marked, and next to each is a small colored dash that represents players fleets. each is marked according to the plauers's leader's name. Heres who has reported so far


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice. Now I know to stay away from the Tyranids .


----------



## Samu3

Bane_of_Kings said:


> The Vanquishers even took up arms against the Imperial Guard Voystran Firstborn Settlers, when they would not back down from Vorax's, and to an extent, Calgar's demands, who Vorax had contacted before the event known only as Total War began.


Very Well I shall take my business elsewere:cray:

**Hails Eldar**

Also not a proper colony force they died already, we are here to do some purging.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

I do not mean to sound pedantic but Requiel is a dude that looks like lady (to quote Steve Tyler)


----------



## emporershand89

Hahah, ok Farseer, i'll fix that. i thought it was a she, not he


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Samu3 said:


> Very Well I shall take my business elsewere:cray:
> 
> **Hails Eldar**
> 
> Also not a proper colony force they died already, we are here to do some purging.


That was in case you decided to turn against me . No worries, I'll edit it if needs be.


----------



## Samu3

Bane_of_Kings said:


> That was in case you decided to turn against me . No worries, I'll edit it if needs be.


 Vostroyan men and woman being the pious and stubbern people they are see other none Vostroyan people to be inferior because of potential lack of faith they may have. If anything Space Marine are held in the highest regard. :victory:

Is it just me or does it look like the Races are beginning to gather closer to their own kind?


----------



## warsmith7752

i moved towards the planet of fiery death because my guys are obsessed with fiery death, its a bit of a coicidence that anfo moved there as well, i have no intention of lasting peace by the way, i just want to build my fiery citidel of doom.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I am just seeing whether or not the other Eldar are going to play nice or not. There is nothing worse than thinking they are helping you but are actually trying to kill you, or something along those lines.


----------



## emporershand89

Ok boys, I'm gonna have the next post up soon, so if you havn't posted get your stuff in or your fleet will be a sitting duck.

Anwya, speaking of fleets, i have attached the following link that shows each races space ships. You can call for additional space ships if you want to use a "Dominate Space " type strategy(good idea for you Space Marines)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Battlefleet_Gothic_Rulebook


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ah, just wanted to point this out EH, as it is a major part of Shadow's whole goal. I'm scanning the sun to find the C'tan; I don't know how much Necron fluff you have, but the C'tan first fed off energies from suns, before being discovered by the Necrons. 

I was aiming to find this C'tan, as I have tracked him down to this system. He is as yet undiscovered, which is how he "escaped" being eaten by the Nightbringer. Shadow didn't want to take the energy, he wanted to find the C'tan.

I should have made this clear beforehand, but it makes my update obsolete... I'll wait for your response before I post. :biggrin:

EDIT: Also, don't worry Serp, it's not The Forgotten. Shadow will think it is, whereas in fact its another one, of my own creation. (You'll see....)


----------



## G0arr

Warsmith: we all have 100 settlement forces. The includes workers I believe.


----------



## warsmith7752

Oh right, my mistake I thought we had 1000 I will go and start editing.


----------



## warsmith7752

You realise my marines are protecting my settlers in a guarded perimeter, I thought I had made that clear in my first post. All my workers are in the fortress in the perimeter, you want to kill my settlers? You have to go through my astares first (or have somesort of super anti detection thing which I believe are against the rules that eh89 gave us, but I'm not gm he may choose to let you.)


----------



## G0arr

G0arr said:


> Military Actions:
> Lictors on Galbatorius are given their leave to take out small groups of men on world. These are to be done in remote locations, and against very small groups of men


Not moving against your fortress. 
You have men out scouting. There is also another force on that world. Basicly two lictors hunting in a pack against any threat that they can take on with a high degree of success. Standard hit and run tactics. If I was moving against a fortress then there would be a fleet here.

Please note the following:


emporershand89 said:


> Galbatorius: “Galba” as it has become known is mainly a volcanic planet, one that supports a thick atmosphere similar to Venus. There is little worth in this planet other than its unusually large amount of natural resources; specifically Tibian Gas used to power beam and laser weapons. However, the atmosphere blocks all scanning and communications so as to hide what really occurs on the planet’s surface. Only one continent stands above the sea of magma and it will be a challenge to whoever attempts to utilize this planet. No moons


For the idea of the super antidetection thing, no they don't have that. They just have Chameleonic Skin, and are built for stealth. Getting into the fortress is highly unlikely. Even with it being under construction.


----------



## warsmith7752

I forgot about my scouts and thought you meant settlers when you said "men" as they are not men they are astares.


----------



## emporershand89

Settlers are 100, they are everything, workers, builders, whatever you want. there general prupose is to build, settle down, and make more weapons for your conquest.

Farseer's(Darvelath and Ulthris), I gave you the vision to hint to you what Shadow is up to. Now, i hate saying this, as it gives his surprise away, but it seems you two didn't get it. You had a vision, you see his plans, now how do you interpret it?

Thats what my goal is. Besides, its too early for the sun to "blink out"


----------



## Lord Ramo

I got the vision as well I thought...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

emporershand89 said:


> Farseer's(Darvelath and Ulthris), I gave you the vision to hint to you what Shadow is up to. Now, i hate saying this, as it gives his surprise away, but it seems you two didn't get it. You had a vision, you see his plans, now how do you interpret it?
> 
> Thats what my goal is. Besides, its too early for the sun to "blink out"


I'm not trying to destroy the sun... I had a specific idea of what I was out to do with this RP, and harvesting the sun, fun as it sounds, wasn't it. Sorry if this ruins any plans of yours, EH, but check my earlier post in this thread... I'm scanning for a C'tan, not energy.

Was I given a vision? I don't think so, but perhaps Ulthris saw a vision of my guys... anyway, I will again refrain from posting until this is sorted. Sorry for any trouble this has caused... :fool:

EDIT: Oh, also, I only have 15 Monoliths (my vehicles) not 20, as 20 Monoliths is just a tad overpowered, no?


----------



## emporershand89

No, no, your good Farseer Darvelath, your right, the vision was for the Eldar players.

And I put 20 Vehicles down cause thats whats in the combat calculator says. I'm running the RPG from two different areas. The storyline I already ahve written for the most part, and the combat caluclator which I have all the data entered. I post all the info, minus the storyline, from the calculator to make it easier for myself. the calculator reads each race in percentagees. 100% for space force, infantry, and vehicles. 

I apologise if some of the information is not accurate.


----------



## Samu3

I have updated my army list to incorperate the men that arrive next turn.


----------



## Anfo

warsmith7752 said:


> i moved towards the planet of fiery death because my guys are obsessed with fiery death, its a bit of a coicidence that anfo moved there as well, i have no intention of lasting peace by the way, i just want to build my fiery citidel of doom.


1st off:Sorry for not posting latly; my DSL died and the guy should be out tomorrow. I'm at my Grandparents right now.

I went to "the planet of fiery death" because it is resource heavy and it is hard to settle. All communication from the ground to space are blocked. Meaning you have shuttles fly back inforth to do anything.

And the truce you ask for is...foolish.


----------



## emporershand89

It's alright Anfo, i understand. however, I hope you know the tyranid player just pulled into orbit at Magnar, the neighboring planet. It woulds seem that Chaos and Tyranids are going to have a showdown.

Also, the Eldar, Imperial, and Astartes are gonna have a showdown with Necrons and another hidden factions that will soon come into play. I'm excited to introduce them.


----------



## Samu3

emporershand89 said:


> Also, the Eldar, Imperial, and Astartes are gonna have a showdown with Necrons and another hidden factions that will soon come into play. I'm excited to introduce them.


The Small men with Axes that were in the vision? But that can only be some sort of space dwarf right?...... Oh, wait :grin:

Jks, sounds like some fun.


----------



## warsmith7752

Should go straight into negotiations with Anfo or should I wait for the update? I'm eager to show some of the tricks I have up my sleeve.

Edit: they could be space gnomes.......


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

But EH, you still haven't answered my first question, which is, frankly, more pressing. I'm sorry if I appear over-pedantic, but I'm eager to progress and cannot whilst this is left un-resolved.

I'm NOT scanning the sun for energy. I'm scanning for C'tan, like I have said in the last two posts in this thread. :laugh: So, basically, the update you have given me is not what Shadow wants. He knows there's energy, but I doubt even the Necrons can harvest it. But the C'tan can, and there is one right there, which is what Shadow wants. 

I don't mind if you don't edit the update, but can I just assume that the C'tan is there? What Shadow was looking for? My whole RP is practically based on it being there. 

Again, I will await your response before I post.


----------



## emporershand89

Actually, Farseer Darvelath, the Necron's can harvest the sun. thatshow they have gather so much energy to fuel their bodies and warmachines. It's a Necron calling card to have a sun destroyed, and only the Tyrnaids can hope to even match them. 

However, their is no C'tan in the sun, sorry buddy, I hate to disappoint you. However, their is a fellow ally soon to make his explosive enterance into the game. And within his tomb world you might..........possible............find.............a..................C'tan. 


 Argh, damn you Samu3(jumps up and down as his Xbox controller slams into the ground), you had to ruin the surprise.  Yes, my army, the Squat Empire, are about o make a come back. however, they are not alone. Since no one opted to take the Tau or Orks, they will soon join the fight, and tyou all will have to kill them in order to be victorious. Heheheh, i never said this was going to be easy


----------



## emporershand89

By the way, THIS THREAD IS STILL OPEN TO 2-3 MORE PLAYERS< SO HURRY AND CLAIM YOUR SPOTS BEFORE I HAVE TO CLOSE IT!!!! 

Avaliable Armies:

Tau
Orks
Imperial
Any alien races mentioned in Warhammer 40k(minus the H'rud)


----------



## warsmith7752

Since my army got screwed I can't just write a letter to my shooting officer and ask for some more troops, so can I and people in similar situations hire orkish or whatever shape they might be in mercenerys?

And you never answered my first question on the last page.


----------



## emporershand89

Sorry warsmith, I completely forgot about your thing, I apologise.

No, you cannot recuit mercenaries, as they are too far away and their is only one planet with intelligent life, they will make their appearence in time.

However, your Chaos, and they worship the Chaos Gods, right? I beleive your probably Khorne, or Slaneesh, see as your war-like but you have rituals. you could try and seek an audience with a representative(a.k.a Deamon Prince) and plead your case. Or you could attempt a summoning ritual and see what you can get.

That all I can do for you. If I let you have mercs, then everyone is going to want mercs, and that will destroy the integrity of the game.


----------



## warsmith7752

I worship the minor god of flames not khorne or slanesh, I will just start churning out new marines and I have some guys out of the system In a minor cruiser to recruit any chaos that feel like joinig so I could get them from there.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh, all right... I'll just re-mould my entire RP. Meh.

I guess I better eat this Sun then...


----------



## Serpion5

_The Devoured Ones had sown a terrible crop in ages past. Now it is growing to fruition and the Harvesters are being readied..._

Foolish wraith. One cannot simply _request_ the aid of a star god! One must make the most profound of offerings to secure their favour. 

Like the collective life essence of half a dozen young armies. :spiteful:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh no, I had a whole story, you see.

Firstly, another Necron Lord would be "spawned" by the Tomb Matrix. He says he serves Shadow, but is a thorn in his side, but Shadow cannot kill him, as the Tomb Spyders protect him etc.

Then, we stumble across this C'tan, who was completely ignorant of everything which happened in the War in Heaven. Then, in one swift move, Shadow seizes control of his own forces again by saying to the C'tan:

"Feel that metal? Yes? Possess it."

This metal happens to be Shadow's own body. :laugh: The C'tan and Shadow become one, then, the other Lord says:

"My lord, how do you feel? What should I call you, my lord?"

The C'tan and the Wraith spoke in unison. 

_Shadow._

So, a massive cloak of darkness clouds the wraith body, giving only small glints of metal as he moves about inside his virtually impenetrable black cloud shield. He then kills off the Lord, as he's a C'tan, and goes onto lead his guys, and the RP continues.


No real change, as in this RP we have control of entire factions who could kill the [email protected] should they put some effort in. It's like a Chaos player being allowed to have a Daemon Prince as a leader, for example. Of course, all the above would've been elegantly crafted into a storyline, but now, of course, I can't.

That's why I was a tad disappointed when I was told no. I had done a lot of work on it.


----------



## warsmith7752

^if that happened I would demand to be able to be possessed by khorne, yes entire factions are in our control but a god would take out a big chunk that we might not be able to afford and even then played right you could win against numbers, and for chaos it would be like getting possesed by a minor god not a daemon prince(they are good, but not that good) so you have to understand where eh89 stands in that respect don't you?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh, did I forget to mention? The smaller ship would be destroyed by the energy required, as well as a significant portion of my soldiers.

Of course, it was never to be without sacrifice! :laugh:

EDIT: Disregarding fluff, one cannot field Khorne in 40K, but one can field a C'tan, and C'tan are known to have been "killed". Quite a lot, actually.


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Oh, did I forget to mention? The smaller ship would be destroyed by the energy required, as well as a significant portion of my soldiers.
> 
> Of course, it was never to be without sacrifice! :laugh:
> 
> EDIT: Disregarding fluff, one cannot field Khorne in 40K, but one can field a C'tan, and C'tan are known to have been "killed". Quite a lot, actually.


Time for a lesson, Darvy. First things first, no member of the young races has EVER succeeded in killing a c`tan. Plenty have breached their metal bodies, but this does nothing to damage the god itself. I`m assuming you knew this. 

So, if you had a c`tan inhabit your form, firstly, your mind would be extinguished. No god would share its form with a lower being like you. In essence, you would have become a completely new character able to respawn indefinitely, and you would have defied 40k canon by unleashing another star god! 

_...and yes, I know that I did this as well, but I was subtle enough to get away with it! _

And it is blatantly obvious that you can`t compare a star god to a daemon prince or any of that. Star God trumps everything, has complete mastery of the materium. At any point during the Rp, he could just say "I`m sick of this" and drain the life of the sun, demolishing the entire system! 


I hate to sound like such a know-it-all, but hey, why deny who we are? :biggrin: :laugh:

It was nice work on the story though.  :good:


----------



## warsmith7752

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Oh, did I forget to mention? The smaller ship would be destroyed by the energy required, as well as a significant portion of my soldiers.
> 
> Of course, it was never to be without sacrifice! :laugh:
> 
> EDIT: Disregarding fluff, one cannot field Khorne in 40K, but one can field a C'tan, and C'tan are known to have been "killed". Quite a lot, actually.


Fluff is a whole different thing to the actual tabletop gaming, and actually at my local Gw they organised an event where everyone brought all their titans/big guys and played against a homebrew khorne, it was pretty fun even though I died within the third turn on the twenty turn epicness.

BLASPHEMY, c'tan aren't the strongest entities in the galaxy, the chaos gods are powered by emotion of which almost every race have,(*grumblestupidemotionlesstincansgrumble*) so as long as there are emotional beings alive chaos will stay alive, and if the emporor dies and realspace mixes with the warp and the entire galaxy is flooded with greater daemons that can't die and daemon primarchs who command massive armies, and best of all the chaos gods would be free to do whatever the hell they like.

And the brilliant thing is that all of you are moving towards terra to kill the emp and that only furthers your demise *cacklemuhahacackle*


----------



## Samu3

If Farseer gets a C'Tan and Warsmith gets a Khorne Daemon then I demand that the Emperor himself decends from the heavons to aid my own men.

Then again if Farseer becomes a C'Tan then Serp is oblidged to serve him:rofl:
Sweet


----------



## warsmith7752

NOT A KHORNE DAEMON, KHORNE HIMSELF. sorry about that I got possessed by a bloodletter and got a bit angry. And I changed my mind getting possessed by tzeentch is much better seeing as I would control every living being.


----------



## Serpion5

Samu3 said:


> Then again if Farseer becomes a C'Tan then Serp is oblidged to serve him:rofl:
> Sweet


:shok: wait... that`s not... I mean...


Well, clearly there`s only one solution. I have to kill Shadow before he reaches the sun! 


Failing that... :suicide:


----------



## emporershand89

Hahahahah, good one Samu3, Serpion would become a slave, and I could dictate his Army, ooohhhhh, what a delicious idea.

Na, just kidding. But in all seriousness, its actually Shadow that has to get to you Serpion5. within your vault is a hidden..............................treasure of great power. You'll find out soon enough.

Sorry about the delay guys, a snow storm brought down civilization as we know it here, so I just got back online. the update shall be up shortly. i will check back on Wensday, Thursday depending if the snow doesn't keep causing power outages.

Keep on fight, and Remeber, 2 SPOTS STILL LEFT OPEN!!!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Serpion5 said:


> First things first, no member of the young races has EVER succeeded in killing a c`tan.


Well, the Nightbringer has. I know he's not a young race, very old in fact; but nevertheless, has demonstrated their ability to die.

Anyway, I've moved on. No C'tan for me, I guess. 

PS: The C'tan Shadow would inhabit Shadow-wraith's body because he has no idea what he is yet. he's just a floating entity feeding on the odd sun. For all he knows, it's part of his natural life cycle! :laugh:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

hmmm this has kept me interested since it started. seeing as how you have two spots left let me know if i can throw my own army in, The Eighth Grand Company, but then again you all might not like getting crushed by the Hammer of Olympia


----------



## Samu3

My post will be up tomorrow.

Why did I know the Necrons would appear on Yuli-459? Well Serp, it looks like were set up to fight each other.
May the best *Man* win.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

And it's also Farseer that we're up against as well. And by that, I don't mean the Eldar, I mean the Necron player .

Also, emperorshand, I've included a request for reinforcements from nearby chapters (seeing as almost the full strength of the Vanquishers is desployed in this crusade), and they are the Ultramarines, Black Templars and Blood Angels. I didn't specify the amount, so you can choose what forces from what chapter you send me. Thanks.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## emporershand89

Hahah, hey Samu3, just wanted to clarify, its a minor daemon that Warsmith7752 has. And the C'tan that Serpion5 has, he cannot you(sorry Serpion5). Besides, I got an interesting twist in your story line Samu3, just wait.

You guys have to realise I wrote this like one of those RPG books. Make a decision, and you turn to page 20. Make another decision, and you turn back to page 5. Basically, every action you guys do effects your outcome and survival rating. Heheheh, isn't fun:laugh:

Bane-of-Kings, I must have missed it, I shall incorporate it into this upcoming post. I'm have some arrive soon, seeing the predicament your in.

Anyway, get those posts up, cause the fightings about to start. Just to let you all knoew their is ONE MORE SPOT LEFT AVALAIBLE FOR ANYONE WISHING TO JOIN. after that you have to PM me for enterance.


----------



## emporershand89

By the way, I've taken this story we are creating and am in-process of putting it in the works section, so if your interested check it out tommorrow. 

WARNING- Spoilers are in the story, so if you don't want to know, don't read it.


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Well, the Nightbringer has. I know he's not a young race, very old in fact; but nevertheless, has demonstrated their ability to die.


Ah, it is a testament to the epic failness of the young races that the only thing to ever actually succeed in killing a star god is...


A stronger Star God. 



Samu3 said:


> My post will be up tomorrow.
> 
> Why did I know the Necrons would appear on Yuli-459? Well Serp, it looks like were set up to fight each other.
> May the best *Man* win.


Foolish, mortal, still restricting yourself to such silly notions of gender. 

Sorrow has far advanced since thise primitive times. He/She/It has eliminated all such trivialities from its mind in readiness for pure dedication to the star borne pantheon.



emporershand89 said:


> By the way, I've taken this story we are creating and am in-process of putting it in the works section, so if your interested check it out tommorrow.
> 
> WARNING- Spoilers are in the story, so if you don't want to know, don't read it.


That`s a good idea! Perhaps when I can find the time I will put my works there as well! :good:


----------



## emporershand89

Serp, that actually gives me a great idea(LIGHTBULB!!!!!!!!1:victory: ) Genious, i say!!

Ok, I'm just putting this out their, but if anyone wants to join me in writing down their own race's point-of-view in this conflict, and then give it to me, I'd be more than happy to put it in with the story I'm writing.

Black Apostle, if you want to post your Army in here, I'll check it for errors. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## emporershand89

Hey Serp, just read your OCC, you make a good point, I was unaware of that. Thats fine, we can leave the Star God consomption out of this.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

So..........Serp got a C'tan............ *sniff*


Only kidding. :laugh: Shadow'll settle for dealing death to the living.


----------



## Silbern

I feel sort of bad for Samu3 and decided to go with my favourite Artillery Regiment. Always wanted to see how they would do anyway!

*Leaders Name:* Master of Ordnance Lars Kanaris

*Age:* 36

*Background:* 

Lars was a lowly lieutenant that was in charge of a group of three basilisks when he started his career on a small system of Prandium. When a splinter fleet of the tyranid appeared in system he was suddenly joltd into action along with the rest of his regiment. After losing two consecutive battles against the vast hoarde of creatures, Lars decided to go over his commanders head. He contacted a Lord Commisar and they both came to a conclusion. The regiment commander stepped down for one battle as Lars was then placed in command suddenly. What happened next went down in history for the regiments on Prandium IV as "Lar's Plains of Fire". He executed fire missions to each basilisks at an amazing speed to which the previous commander never achieved. The basilik earth shaker canons lived up to their names as the fields they tried to consume bursted skyward along with a large chunk of the attacking force. Infantry of the Prandium IV 23rd Infantry Regiment then commenced purging tactics by flamethrowers and bayonets.

The previous commander was quickly executed hours after the succesful battle.

*Equipment:* Bolt Pistol, Chain sword, Carapace armour

*Race’s Name:* Imperial Guard

*Army’s Name:* Prandium IV 25th Artillery Regiment

*Description:* 

The 25th's are well known for accurate and dangerous artillery missions that have devastated battlefields. Their previous battles, which were mostly against Tyranids, have made much of the artillery operating crews veterans with both aiming and reloading speed. When facing such a foe as Tyranids when you don't have the luxory of time to waste or they will be crawling all over your earth shaker canons. During their first Campaign against the rather small(Praise the Emperor) splinter fleet, they were melded with the 23rd Light Infantry regiment also from Prandium IV. The infantry are experts at moping up the remains and holding the line. In a summary of the entire 25th Arty regiment, they are a fortress and with only much effort could they be rooted out ecpsecially after they planted their roots deep.

*Prandium IV 25th Artillery Regiment*

*Command Structure*
-Regimental Commander Lars Kanaris
-Master of Ordnance Markus Arlais
-Techpriest Phernus Tark
-Commisar Thek Fenix
-Commisar Lucias Lehman

*Armour*
-Armoured Commander Joshua Markham
- Four Leman Russ Battle Tanks
-Artillery Commander Gabriel Nollum
- Twelve Basilisk
- Two Manticore Rocket Launcher
-Air Defence Commander Kosive Thesus
- Two Hydra Flak Tanks

*Infantry*
-First Platoon, Lieutenant Yarkov. 200 Men. Light Infantry
-Second Platoon, Lieutenant Sheek. 200 Men. Light Infantry
-Third Platoon, Lieutenant Marskiv. 200 Men. Light Infantry
-Fourth Platoon, Lieutenant Keller. 100 Men. Heavy Weapons.
-Fifth Platoon, Lieutenant Tinnerman. 100 Men. Heavy Weapons.
-Sixth Platoon, Lieutenant Arkum. 100 Men. Heavy Weapons.
-Seventh Platoon, Lieutenant Penner. 100 Men. Heavy Weapons.

*Armoured Colour Schemes:*

Basilisk and Manticore have blue tiger stripes over a flat black base coat.
Leman Russes have red tiger stripes over a flat black base coat.
Hydras have white tiger stripes over flat black base coat.

*Banner:*
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_1msOKD7exvM/SdLx_PPCpRI/AAAAAAAABEE/H3a_eT2XoiI/s400/symbol+banner.jpg

*Space Force:*
Battleship - Retribution Class - _Knight of Prandium_
Destroyer - Firestorm Class - _Helm of Sigma_
Destroyer - Cobra Class - _Shield of Sigma_
Destroyer - Firestorm Class - _Sword of Sigma_


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> So..........Serp got a C'tan............ *sniff*
> 
> 
> Only kidding. :laugh: Shadow'll settle for dealing death to the living.


The Outsider is imprisoned. My task is to release it.  

Anyways, it can`t actually help me, so not a real game changer there...


----------



## Samu3

Silbern said:


> I feel sort of bad for Samu3 and decided to go with my favourite Artillery Regiment. Always wanted to see how they would do anyway!


 
Yay! Now we can conquer the Galaxy in style:victory:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

emporershand89 said:


> Serp, that actually gives me a great idea(LIGHTBULB!!!!!!!!1:victory: ) Genious, i say!!
> 
> *Ok, I'm just putting this out their, but if anyone wants to join me in writing down their own race's point-of-view in this conflict, and then give it to me, I'd be more than happy to put it in with the story I'm writing.*
> 
> Black Apostle, if you want to post your Army in here, I'll check it for errors. I'm sure it will be fine.


I'll give it a go when I have the free time :victory:. Should be fun.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Perhaps we could work the Laughing god in as an enemy of the crons (specifically Serp as he serves the Outsider.)

Imprisoned is better than nothing at all, Serp.  I just get landed with some obnoxious Voidwalker... I mean, Shadow was ruling just fine. Fine, I tell you! Silly Tomb Matrix... at first seemed helpful, but is now anything but.


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Perhaps we could work the Laughing god in as an enemy of the crons (specifically Serp as he serves the Outsider.)


Usually I go berzerk when someone mentions Cegorach. The guy`s a fucking liar, and had nothing to do with the Outsider`s madness at all.

But since this is your first offence, I`ll simply direct you here.

This thread mentions a couple of times, but this page is where I reiterated myself most recently.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Eeek! I'm just reading through my codex.  I'm not saying the Deciever is the same as the Laughing God (Cegorach? Is the L-G called Cegorach?) I'm saying that the L-G annoyed the Outsider quite a bit. It's in the dex, P25, in a little box near the bottom.

So, the Outsider is a separate C'tan to the Nightbringer, right? For some reason I'm getting them mixed up a bit... I'm only a Necron Novice! :laugh:

If the L-G annoyed the Outsider, then the Eldar gods must've been around at the same time as the C'tan. So, both the Deceiver AND the L-G were trying to get the C'tan to eat each other.

The Deceiver for personal gain, the L-G for fun/to help with the War in heaven. The Eldar were probably a race created by the Old Ones, no? This would make more sense.

A little fluff quiz in the making. :grin: Sorry for my ignorance, I'm just reading my 'dex. Perhaps I've been be-muddled by Mephet'ran. :wink:


----------



## Lord Ramo

I believe that the eldar were made by the old ones, who foresaw the downfall of the Eldar Empire and gifted them the incomplete webway. The eldar were created to help fight the Necronytyr as were several other races. I believe that this must have happened near the end of the war between the two, though I am not entirely sure about this all.

This would meant that the Eldar Gods were around at the time, meaning that the LG could have tricked the outsider, if i am correct.


----------



## emporershand89

Yes, the eldar were one of the Old One's origional races, also the Orks, and the Hrud i believe. The Outsider is like a drug addict cannibal in relations to his cousins.

He consumes planets and stars like his Ygnir cousins, but he aquired a taste for consuming his Star god cousins, and went insane basically. I decided to bring him back in an interesting twist.

Depending on your decision in the action thread, he could either be re-impriosned(by an Eldar player only) or be freed and become an valuable asset for the Necron players(or a potential threat to them too, hehehe). It's your decisions that decide his fate. 

Hey, just wanted to let you all know that Black Apostle will be joining us soon, so another player with more possible sotrylines.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Leaders Name: Captain William Varian 

Age: 185

Background: William was inducted into the Black Dragons Space Marine Chapter around 170 years ago from a dark twilight world that was simply dubbed P4689. Little is known about the planet other than it is a feral world that serves as a recruiting post for the Black Dragons. As a youth he had learned to survive from the very beginning being pit against the harshest predators and environment that the planet had to offer, silent cat like predators, rival gangs, and drastically chaning temperatures from day to day weeded out all but the strongest of humans.

When the Black Dragons arrived to recruit they found in William a stone hard survivor, and a cold calculating mind, lucky for him that was exactly what they were looking for. Once inducted he showed much promise as he soon rose to assault sergeant, winning many victories for his chapter, until finally being promoted to the rank of captain.

He leads the Fourth Company of the Black Dragons (an assault company), yet what is peculiar is that the whole of his assault squads are all a part of the Dragon Claws, elite veteran assault units that suffer from the gene mutations that are becoming increasingly common within his chapter. (I encourage you all to read about this mutation in Lexicanum so you all know about it) 

Equipment: William is garbed in specially tooled assault artificer armor. His armor is all black like the rest of his chapter but each plate is carved to resemble dark scales, his helm looks like the head of a dragon and his jump pack is formed to look like dragon wings. While he does wear artificer assault armor it serves only to provide more protection than the armor of the average assault marine, the true wonders that he has are his lightning claws that are formed to look like those of a drake, each one having an attached flamer to it, and an adamantine mantle that he wears draped across his shoulders. 

Commander Appearance: William is of average height and build for a space marine, his special artificer armor tooled to look like the scales of a dragon, his helm the face of one, his jump pack the wings of one, and his lightning claws the talons of one. He has no bony protrusions coming from his head but he does have fairly large ones coming from his arms and elbows but these are rarely noticed due to the ornateness of his armor and his adamantium cloak. He has very pale, almost ghostly white skin, with short shaved black and grey hair and ice blue eyes, small scars covering his face. He also has a pair of long needle-sharp fangs like some of his sergeants and veteran astartes, a coating of virulant poison covering them.

Race’s Name: Space Marines

Army’s Name: Black Dragons Fourth Assault Company

Description: The Fourth Company of the Black Dragons specializes in lightning quick and brutal assaults from the air. They are comprised roughly of half of them formed into tactical squads to allow for flexibility and the other half formed from elite assault squads called the Dragon Claws. The Black Dragons suffer from a mutation that causes them to form bony protrusions from their heads, arms and elbows that they sharpen and cover in adamantium and use as ferocious weapons. Those that suffer from this mutation are placed into special assault squads and called the Dragon Claws, to date the Fourth Company is the only one in the chapter where all of their assault squads are formed entirely out of Dragon Claws. Basically they are an elite assault force.

Space Force: My fleet consists of one Space Marine Strike Cruiser named Dark Wyrm and accompanied by three Nova Class Frigates and two Hunter Class Destroyers.

Force Disposition: 

1 Company Captain William Varian and his elite guard of four Dragon Claws Veterans (5)
12 Dragon Claw Assault Squads of five men each including the sergeant (60)
12 Five Man Tactical Squads (60)
3 Four man Scout squads (12)
2 Apothecaries (2)
1 Chaplain (1)

140 Space Marines

Armor:

3 Land Speeder Tornados 
2 Land Speeder Typhoons
2 Land Speeder Tempests
4 Thunderhawk Gunships
3 Rhino Transports
2 Whirlwinds (note the whirlwinds are rarely ever used)


OOC: hope this acceptable! a very elite and specialised fighting force but also pretty one sided. let me know where we come into the system, like by what planet and stuff like that, im looking forward to this!! 

on the side note of us not being able to team up with others i feel like it would only be natural, chaos with chaos, imperium with imperium and so on. ganging up on one person is what i believe Emperorshand meant


----------



## emporershand89

Allainces are allowed, you can send emmissaries and such. However, I will not allow a Choas, Space marine, and eldar player to ally themselves against the Imperials, or vice versa. However, you can make allainces with fellow humans.

However, thats a moot point. you couldn't have come at a better time my friend:biggrin:
The Space Marine player Bane_of_Kings has sent for reinforcements, and you are just in the nick of time to receive his message. It works too perfectly, if you know what I mean:king:

The only thing i ask is that you list your forces in an Army list. Look at Bane's Space Marine list for an idea on how to do it, or i can send you a template if you want. In any case, i shall work you into the game this upcoming post and you can start from there.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

ok i put my force disposition in my post. kind of a tiny army compared to Bane's now that i think about it, but then again we did JUST get the transmission for help and happened to be passing by lol well bane i hope your boys are ready for the Black Dragons to return that call for aide :wink: i believe that we are just the speartip that the vanquishers need to get this party started well and good


----------



## Silbern

Just checking up on the thread eh89 and was wondering if you don't need another Imperial Guard army? I didn't know if you just missed my army list or maybe I didn't do something right?

if so then that's cool, I would just like to know so I can move onto to another RP if i'm not accepted into this one.


----------



## emporershand89

No ,you can still join if you want Silbern, and you can play an Imperial factions. 

However, the Space Marines and Imperial Gaurd are off limits as I already have three players playing those factions.

The following factions are still up for grabs..............

Tau
Orks
Ecclisairchy
Grey Knights
Inquisition


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Emp am i going to be in this update or do i have to wait till the next one to start posting?


----------



## Silbern

Leaders Name: Shas'o Verriah

Age: 32

Background: Verriah started out at a low rank and excelled to Shas'Ui through the dense jungle of a Imperial star system. The local Guardsmen joined arms in the system even though the strike force that Verriah belonged with only offered peace within their "Greater Good". The Emperor's words were implanted far too deep in both their hearts and mind to be weeded out. Words turned to violence as the water castes were murdered infront of the humans leadership. The crisis suits were mobilized, the fire warriors armed and the hammerheads geared to go. The Tau force descended upon the earthling planet with a detailed plan and willing fire caste to exact revenge on their water caste brethren who did nothing but tried to offer peace.

Through urban and dense jungle fighting they emerged victorious even though the guardsmen fought to their very last. He was promoted to commander after a few more succesful campaigns where it clearly showed that he was indeed a Hero to the Tau Empire.

Equipment: Plasma Rifle, Burst Cannon, Multi-tracker, hard-wiredDrone Controller and 2 Gun Drones. XV8 Crisis Battlesuit.

Race’s Name: Tau Empire

Army’s Name: Shadowers of T'au

*Banner: *http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/2010/330289-marathon_logo_super.jpg

Description: The Shadows are an army that specializes in Machinery and Robotics. Everything from gun drones to XV88 Broadside suits are all well practiced as many are veterans of previous campaigns that was led by O'Verriah personally. Either it was amubushes or spear head assualts they have provided victories more over there defeats. Their secondary skill would be mobility as they never really set up main camps and when they do it would mean they have no intention of leaving even if a Tyranid hoarde swarmed over the hills. 

*Command*
Shas'o Verriah
Shas'el Sheerva
Gue'vesa'el Martellus

*Armour*
5 XV88 Broadside Battlesuits
5 Hammerhead Gunships
3 Devilfish APC
7 XV8 Crisis Battlesuits

*Infantry*
100 Pathfinders
300 Gue'vesa (Humans with Tau Weaponery)http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Gue'vesa
300 Fire Warriors 
200 Gun Drones
100 Kroot


*Space Force:*

*Or'es El'leath* class battleship
*Lar'shi Class *Starship 
*Kir'qath* Escort
*Kir'qath* Escort
*Kir'qath* Escort


----------



## Samu3

emporershand89 said:


> With his body guards he moved into the trench system, yelling at retreating soldiers, shooting some for cowardness, .


Is it possibile to incorperate my armies own fluff elements into it? Vostroyans Are stubbern to the point of arrogance, when I say that they would sooner die then retreat I mean it literally.:shok:

Up side being we hold the line for much longer, down side is that they pay a higher price for doing so.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh goody, I see in my update I get to show off my Cairn-ship at last! 

Unlimited POWERRR!!!! :laugh:

Still, my little ship does get nearly destroyed. At least I can repair it.

And now, Serp, what an interesting little situation we have here. You're in trouble with some enemy Guard, and suddenly another force of Necrons turns up on your figurative doorstep... hmmm......HINT....... 

Oh, and I'm very sorry, I have forgotten what kind of Planet Yuli-459 is. Is it the nice one? Hold on, I'll go check.

EDIT: A desert world!? Ooh lovely, no cover to hide behind. Just open firing range for gauss.


----------



## Samu3

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> EDIT: A desert world!? Ooh lovely, no cover to hide behind. Just open firing range for gauss.


What the Trenches are for
So what, Farseer works with Serp to get what he wants before backstab and snatch C'Tan?
Dang, Dark Eldar, Necrons, Necrons VS Guard + Space Marines and Space Marines in near future?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

To be honest, seeing as Sorrow wants to serve ALL C'tan, not just one, when the Outsider reveals that he wants to eat the others, Sorrow will be _giving_ the Outsider away.

But even then, no, Necrons are Necrons. No betrayals. :grin:

And if Serp doesn't want to ally, I'm sure he'll enjoy killing all those enemies on his own... :laugh:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

no worries samu3 my warriors will be there soon enough, the necrons have no idea what will hit them


----------



## Lord Ramo

Just like to point out that my farseer and warlocks are not on yuli prime but headed back to Yuli 450. Thought I would clear that up.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> no worries samu3 my warriors will be there soon enough, the necrons have no idea what will hit them


Yes, and you are? Surely not more humans....tsk.....more meat for the Flayed Ones. Oh wait... I haven't got any Flayed Ones....poo. :laugh:

Even IF you cause significant damage, I can just teleport back to my conveniently cloaked ship, and run away, harvest more Sun energy, repair all those damages you made, come back, kill some more....etc...

With the power of my Cairn battleship, the Necrons become suddenly very manoeuvrable... they can apply their entire army exactly where needed, before teleporting away. Well, in theory, with full power that is. I probably wouldn't be able to over-spam it, unless I wanted to start draining power from the cloaking fields.... but small unit movement and occasional heavy deployment/extraction should be fine.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

sadly enough you are relying too heavily on your one large ship and believe that your somewhat superior weapons are enough to defeat the forces of the Imperium here. sadly for the two necron armies they are heavily outnumbered in this war, two eldar forces that are gunning for them and on top of that you decided to attack two of the largest armies in the system :laugh:

also keep in mind that a highly specialized assault force is on its way to reinforce the already considerable Imperial Force and can only get bigger once its brothers are notified of the threat. We all know full well what you metal skeletons are capable of, but this has been deemed Imperial Space and by the Emperor you will be crushed beneath his armies and his Angels of Death 

oh and lets not forget the tyranid horde also, should they decide to attack you i have no problem leaving you to them 



EDIT: be happy i couldnt play mein own Iron Warriors Eighth Grand Company, this battle would be over already hahaha


----------



## warsmith7752

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> EDIT: be happy i couldnt play mein own Iron Warriors Eighth Grand Company, this battle would be over already hahaha


Don't worry, I shall re-unite you with the gods soon enough.......

EDIT: Tonar is not my lord, he was previously one of my division commanders and takes orders from me and does not worship khorne although his current military leader does. 

So what I am saying is that Tonar I kind of my bitch and there is ^no way in hell he would try to blackmail me.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Yes the eldar forces are gunning for the Necrons, I shall attack soon, post tomorrow.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Gah! Dammit, being shot at. I guess I couldn't cloak fast enough. Well, the ship is so friggin massive, I could chop half off and it'd still be bigger than some of your larger ships. I mean it's huge. In my recruitment post, I believe I specified how big... like, around Space Hulk size, if not bigger.

Well, ok, fine. But when you guys all complain that there's no life-giving Sun, and you all freeze, we Necrons will be laughing. :laugh:

EDIT: Well, damn, that Witchcannon certainly hurt. My poor Night ship will be down for ages, now. And the hangar is blocked up with dead metal! Grrr!!!

At least we put up some sort of response. I do love Necron technology. Voidreaper.... I'll try and incorporate it into a 40K scenario at some point. Like a Deathstrike missile, but bigger, and not missile, and fired from orbit.....yeah, not really like a deathstrike at all. xD


----------



## Samu3

Working on post will be up less than 24hours, Expect the fight as Kreutz see's it and then I pile onto Farseer's big fleet ship with the Eldar.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Hmmm.... how long can I last before I pull out, I wonder.

Oh, as for boarding action, give it a go if you want the guys to be killed. I the last update, somebody tried to board it, and EH himself said they had no effect; they just bounced off the armour plating. Soo...... give it a go. I'm all up for wanton death and dismemberment. Go on! Please! :laugh:

Once I really start getting cooked, I'll have to think of something.... maybe land the ship on the planet....no, too permanent. I guess I'll think of something.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Dammit, i didn't think. Well at least my troops are ready if you try and board me.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

All of my spacefleet as well as the 5th and 8th are converging on Yuli 459 by the way, so it looks like I will join the party. Chapter Master Vorax is angry over the loss of _Guilliman's Pride_, it seems.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

This is going to get hectic. Lucky I'm just one ship, and everyone hates me. I can't go wrong just shooting everything!

However, this doesn't mean everyone should shoot me. Just cause I'm Necron, I'm being seriously ganged up on.

C'mon Serp, hurry up and start talking to Shadow! If you're not quick enough, Voidwalker will have to time-jump the ship away without Shadow! :laugh:


----------



## Lord Ramo

I would have thought that the Imperials would be a bit occupied with the Dark Eldar nicking their ships to worry about the necrons.


----------



## Silbern

This is where the Tau walk in the room only to see a large bar fight happening. It is also when we whistle and slowly back away hoping no one notices...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Shame you put the stealthsuit batteries in the wrong way round. Now you glow bright pink like a neon strip, with a blaring horn, and even an accompanying brass band.

Don't worry, we saw you. You'll have your turn. :laugh:


----------



## Silbern

and the funniest thing is that im brining hummies into the fight along with kroot. The Imperialist are going to have a fit!

Oh well... After i turn them into molten slag it won't matter much will it? :laugh:


----------



## Anfo

warsmith7752 said:


> Space actions: all minor ships move into orbit of galbatorius the take orbital images and locate the alpha legion and prepare to bombard if needed.





emporershand89 said:


> Galbatorius: “Galba” as it has become known is mainly a volcanic planet, one that supports a thick atmosphere similar to Venus. There is little worth in this planet other than its unusually large amount of natural resources; specifically Tibian Gas used to power beam and laser weapons. However, the atmosphere blocks all scanning and communications so as to hide what really occurs on the planet’s surface.


Good luck with those photos...


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> This is going to get hectic. Lucky I'm just one ship, and everyone hates me. I can't go wrong just shooting everything!
> 
> However, this doesn't mean everyone should shoot me. Just cause I'm Necron, I'm being seriously ganged up on.
> 
> C'mon Serp, hurry up and start talking to Shadow! If you're not quick enough, Voidwalker will have to time-jump the ship away without Shadow! :laugh:


_*sighs*_ Once again, Darvy has come to me for help... 

Oh well, I guess it can`t be helped.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Again?! Shadow is usually plotting against you. :laugh:


----------



## emporershand89

alrighty, I'm back, I apologise to everyone for my absence, but another snow storm brought the power down again. My area has seen some pretty though snow lately, so this might happen one more time.

Ok, Vilhelm, OMG man, you are like the king of glory. I love it, i will work you into this post I am going to put up tonight, and you can start posting then. By the way, i love your new pic, where do you get these things man, they are epic.

Silbern, i will also work you into the post as a Tau commander. If you want to switch back to Imperials let me knoew by tommorrow.

Good job everybody, it's just as I plan, ABSOLUTE CHAOS AND CARNAGE, muahahahahahahahahahah:biggrin:.

Two things we need to look at though. 

1. you all need to read your story's to the letter. some of you are "making stuff up" so to speak. Xianren, you captured two cruisers, but one fell into the atmosphere and is burning, so you only have one cruiser, not a battlebarge. Thats one example but I ask that you all please be careful in the future. No ones in trouble, i'm just trying to keep the story strait:so_happy:

2. I like how you guys are developing your armies fully. you are naming captians, inventing cool weapons, and making it in0depth and exciting. alot of people have been following are progress, and I'd like to keep this up. good job everyone!!1:goodpost:

I will post you all later tonight, so keep up the good work.


----------



## emporershand89

sory silbern and BlackApostleVilhelm, your things didn't show up till today. i apologise, but i wasn't ignoring you. Plus all these damn power outages due to snow build up have kept me busy.


----------



## Anfo

emporershand89 said:


> 1. you all need to read your story's to the letter. some of you are "making stuff up" so to speak. Xianren, you captured two cruisers, but one fell into the atmosphere and is burning, so you only have one cruiser, not a battlebarge. Thats one example but I ask that you all please be careful in the future. No ones in trouble, i'm just trying to keep the story strait:so_happy:
> 
> 2. I like how you guys are developing your armies fully. you are naming captians, inventing cool weapons, and making it in0depth and exciting. alot of people have been following are progress, and I'd like to keep this up. good job everyone!!


So you're saying, 
"I want you to stop making stuff up. BTW I like the made up weapons!" :laugh:

Sorry, I know what ya mean but it's still funny.


----------



## xianren

> Xianren, you captured two cruisers, but one fell into the atmosphere and is burning, so you only have one cruiser, not a battlebarge.


My bad. That's what I get for reading too fast!


----------



## Silbern

I'm fine as Tau eh89. I look forward to a little ranged carnage myself!


----------



## Serpion5

emporershand89 said:


> 1. you all need to read your story's to the letter. some of you are "making stuff up" so to speak. Xianren, you captured two cruisers, but one fell into the atmosphere and is burning, so you only have one cruiser, not a battlebarge. Thats one example but I ask that you all please be careful in the future. No ones in trouble, i'm just trying to keep the story strait:so_happy:


On this note, I`m rephrasing some of the things that you have the big guy saying, is that okay as long as I keep the gist of it? I`m trying to keep the Outsider in character (as mentally unstable which I hope to develop on later) without becoming too overpowering, but still be intimidating enough to instill fear in a necron lord.


----------



## emporershand89

Yeah as Serpion5 put it guys, you can make up your own story, thats what i want. But you must have the gist of what i put in your specific update. If you ant to tie your commanders decisions into other characters and their storylines, thats fine, just keep your gist together.:victory:

By the way Farseer, yuor ship was frick'in ridiculous. When i ran the origional calculation, your Necron cairn ship destroy all but one of Rambo's ships and took two more Imperial ships with it. i gave it a high armor bonus because of it's size. However, i needed to balacne it out to keep to my storyline design.

I just wanted to let you know how powerful you are, hehe:wild:

G0arr, i'm curious just how long till you decide to make a major move??:boredom:

Also, I cAnnot wait till next turn, cause you Chaos players are in for a big surprise, muhahahahahahah:grin:


----------



## Samu3

emporershand89 said:


> By the way Farseer, yuor ship was frick'in ridiculous. When i ran the origional calculation, your Necron cairn ship destroy all but one of Rambo's ships and took two more Imperial ships with it. i gave it a high armor bonus because of it's size. However, i needed to balacne it out to keep to my storyline design.


It took them with it, So it was destroyed in the origional calculation's?

Not Invincible! :yahoo:

Edit** Bugger me Serp has a lot of guys, :shok: Oh, well even if _Tallisions Hope _ever comes to peril than the Nova cannon is good for another shot Im sure:laugh:

My Brother showed me this strange video over youtube when I was going over the latest update and I rofled when I thought about how it summeried my part of the space battle.

Ima firin Ma Lazer!


----------



## emporershand89

Hahah, yeah, i saw that too Samu, it's damn hilarious. By the way, you gave me the idea that I'll post an epic music video to go along with the fights if it's similar; thanks.:victory:

Ok, AS OF NOW THIS RPG IS OPEN TO TWO MORE PLAYERS, THE FOLLOWING ARE THE ARMIES REMAINING. AFTER THESE SPOTS HAVE BEEN FILLED NO ONE WILL BE ALLOWED TO JOIN, SO HURRY UP!!

1. Orks
2. Ecclesiarchy
3. Mechanicus
4. Grey Knights
5. An alien race(one based on a 40k designed race like the Hrud, e.t.c.)


Ok, guys, the next update is up(thank the Maker, it took me 5 hours to finish). Look at the new update and keep this story going. Also, pay attention to the new arrivals, SIBLERN AND BLACKAPOSTLEVILHELMS armies in case your having to deal with them.:shok:

I also jumped in, hehe, this is so fun, wwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:grin:


----------



## G0arr

Much like any good swarm I'm waiting for the right time. Tyranids consume and move to the next viable source of food. Which I have already found according to my scouts. I made my decision after the last post, and dedicated myself to that one.

Second, with the way everything is happening I'm the biggest underdog. Look at the possible alliances, and the current alliances. To be a truly credible threat I have to be able to bring a force to bare that can stand against at least 2 other players.


----------



## warsmith7752

I'm screwed, I only have around 200 marines and no one to ally with, and no hope of reinforcements, I don't have any hope of survival, oh well berzerker mission filled with rage :laugh:.

Nah I'm joking, would it be alright to rage out of the system and rejoin as the Orks?


----------



## G0arr

Bah, personally if I die then Tau are second on my list if I can rejoin, seeing as imperials are all taken. If not... ere we go tru da kosmose!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

emporershand89 said:


> inventing cool weapons,


He he, I think the majority of my technology I've used I've made up. Time-jumping using mass Chronometrons; possibly plausible, so why not.

Phase Cannon with slowed time using aforementioned Chronometrons? :laugh: Spontaneous destruction, courtesy of Voidwalker. :biggrin:

EDIT: My ship can do what now?! Oh........yes...... :spiteful:


----------



## warsmith7752

Leaders Name: Boss whitetoof

Age:475

Background: Whitetoof started out in the ork goff waaaaaaaagh as a simple boy, he wiz da baddest boy o dem all. He soon became a tankbusta after smashin da baddest umie tank on da planet, he grew taller and his skin darkened. He tattooed White stripes all over his skin, most noticeably a diagonal line on his face.

His time as a tankbusta was short, he got bored of smashin da tanks and wanted to kill da umies again, he became a nob 5 years before ghazgul attacked Armageddon, whitetoofs part of the assault went well, his assault was cut short by a counterattack by the space marines.

"Whitetoof swung his claw at a umie in mega armour, the space marine flew ten feet and landed on a screaming boy. Whitetoof laughed, "ya gitz get da big Umies not da little ones." yelled da warlord, Whitetoof ran towards the recovering marine, the nob grabbed the marines head in his claw and squeezed.

Over in the distance there was a group of marines holding out and devastating the Orks with heavy weapons, Whitetoof roared and charged, he swatted a human aside with a skilful backhand that crushed the marines helm and skull with a brilliant crack. Whitetoof was about four paces away from the group when the devastator saw him, the marine legends his heavy Bolter and pulled the trigger. The bullets thudded into his chest, not really doing no harm the marine realised he was doomed, his last act was to vox an unknown recipient just before his head was removed from his shoulders.

Whitetoof let back his head and roared "WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH", the nearby boys turned to look at him and joined the fight. The devastators were reduced to piles of flesh under the frenzy of the assault. Suddenly Whitetoof felt a pain in his back, he saw an assault marine remove his lighting claw from the nobs back. Whitetoof roared and swiped. The marine ducked and flew away. Whitetoof looked around to see the Orks being pushed back by green armoured space marines, he knew it would turn into a desparate every ork for himself battle for survival."

Whitetoof made it back to orbit with about one hundred assorted Orks, they were banished by ghazkul for failure. Whitetoof was put into command by a democratic vote, no of course not. All the boyz ad a brawl to see oo wiz da toughest. It was Whitetoof. He took his boyz to an old forge world and waited for the Orks to reproduce enough boys fer a WAAAAAAAAAAAGH. It started well, the boys came out, they were strong and healthy but due to the conditions of the ground and the gas that the sun burnt the boys skin came out darker than most, it was a dark green/almost black colour. But Whitetoof didn't care, iz boys wuz rockin an dat wuz all dat mattered.

Fifty years later, the Orks took command of a space hulk and set out to stomp some Umies. They headed towards the obscures system.......

Equipment: power claw, BIG shoota, attack squigg, eavy armour.

Race’s Name: orks

Army’s Name: Da Blak Orkz

Description: one word describes the Blak Orks,

"WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH"

They utterly embody everything it is to be Orks, loud, rowdy, and warlike. They run at da UMIES and hope dat da boyz iz good enuf. Most a da time dey iz good enuf. At least dey ave bin fer da last 300 years.

Ere is da Waaaaaaaagh in a list;
Whitetoof
1big mek
Da chief painboy
8 warlords (command 100 Orks each)
20Meks
80 nobz, 20 nobz in mega armour (whitetoofs warriors)
30 boyz, 70 speed freaks
30 boyz, 70 stormboyz
30 boyz, 70 kommandos
30 boyz, 35 lootas, 35 burnas
100 boyz,
100 speed freaks
100 stormboyz
100 kommandos
69 squigg herders.

Now fer da trukks:
10 battlewagons
1stompa
4looted wagons
5trukks

I use gretchin as my settlers and have 2000 of them (dey count for half a place each coz dey is puny)


Space force: da BIG HUGE crusa "orkstorm" five o da normal crusas, dey asnt got enough dakker teh gets demselves names.


----------



## Silbern

this will be a tough one! since no one else decided to deal with the Tyranid threat I guess I should give it a whirl.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yeah, you can deal with the nids whilst the forces of the Imperium take care of everything else, then we come in and mop up the leftovers. 

Win.


----------



## Silbern

Hahaha!

If I lose BoK then there may be more then just "leftovers" hanging around Yuli - Prime. That planet is so rich in Bio-matter that it would be like giving the Tyranid hoarde a 6-pack of red bull.

But if I win then I guess I would probably count as left-overs hehe


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nah, all you have to do is that you have to sacrifice your own army to blow up the main Tyranid force.

Anything that survives, we deal with. :wink:.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

When I saw somebody asking for a Space Hulk, I was going to go on an epic rant about how a Space Hulk is not a ship, just a mangled collection of junk. Then I realised the race was Orks. :laugh:

And I also realise that my Cairn ship has aroused jealousy. You all with your fleets; you cannot match the supreme technology of the Necrons! We're still millennia ahead of you, even though we invented it millennia ago!


----------



## Lord Ramo

Amazing I lost one ship out of two to your blasted ship Farseer. This isn't over, not by a long shot. Count yourself lucky that you managed to escape haha


----------



## emporershand89

No, no Space Hulks, god no, that would mean the death of you all for those not having one. Though to be honest some of you don't need it.

Silbern, for example, i should point out, has a very deadly weaapon at his disposal. His main battleship is mainly a carrier type ship, meaning it launches waves of bombers and fighters rather than engage up close. However, it also has an extremely rare D-Cannon onboard.

Basically, D-Cannon's convert matter into goo, no matter the range. so as long as his targeting intofromation is acurate(which can be had with some Pathfinder scouts), he could easily rain death on you from orbit. 

In short, Silbern, along with Samu3's Nova Cannon, are the two most deadly players in the game. The olny players that can rival them, according to the combat caluclator, are the Necrons if they can resurrect their God. Choas follows them by summoning deamons, and the Eldar Khaine.

Unfortuanly, the space Marines don;t have anything other than....welll......themselves. Thats why i was hoping for an Ecclisiarchy player, to bring say..............a saint......or even the Emporer himself.


----------



## emporershand89

By the way Warsmith7552, you are still in this fight, your developiung na moon starport, which will allow you to summon reinforcements, not to mention bombard anyone on Galbatorious below. Basically, you could massacre Anfo if you complete that starbase, which is why I've been urging him to do something(though i didn't tell him what, tehe  )

But yeah, if you die this early, i'll let you come back as the Orks, it might maKE things alot more interesting, MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :grin:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

the angels of death do not need gods to do their work for them, we were made to kill and killing is what we do best. I do believe that if i can get the rest of my chapter in system many of the players would be f****d to say the least between me, BoK and Samu3 hahaha but we also have dreadnoughts, land raiders, and if we needed to we could call on our friends in the Titan Legios  

We will save this system for the Emperor and the Imperium of man, but should we fail we will take the whole system with us.


----------



## emporershand89

Actually, i just gave Samu3 a Titan......................................yeah, I went there :gamer2:

However, he may not get it. there is going to be a major twist that involves G0arr's people, so get ready. I'm about to draw him out of the shadows so to speak Apostle!!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

so i saw, yet what class of titan is it? if we get a reaver cool, a warhound f**k you lol, a warlord awesome, an imperator......:shok: we get one?!


----------



## Silbern

After I'm done melting the Tyranid fleet to floating space slag, your going to need that Titan when I come for you.


----------



## Anfo

warsmith7752 said:


> I'm screwed, I only have around 200 marines and no one to ally with


Don't pretend I didn't offer you a truce...


----------



## Samu3

Silbern said:


> After I'm done melting the Tyranid fleet to floating space slag, your going to need that Titan when I come for you.


 
Try saying that when we crush you under a thousand tons of holy steel.
I will add the reinforcments to my list, once they make planet fall I will merge some of the Platoons to make full units. Also what vessel do they arrive on?

With the marines help and the reinforcements not here yet it seems we are evenly matched so far.

Imperial ground forces (With Marines)- 1140
Necron ground forces- 1160 

Guess it will come down to dice , other race intervention and a reawakened C'Tan in the end.
Until then I will wait on the Eldar to post for the purpose of deciding were my new men go and Roth Strangs PAs


----------



## G0arr

Titan= Awesomeness on the ground... just remember in space its just another transport, and orbital bombardments like big targets!

Space slag? I have two words for you boy, BOARDING PARTY!!!!


----------



## Silbern

G0arr said:


> Titan= Awesomeness on the ground... just remember in space its just another transport, and orbital bombardments like big targets!
> 
> Space slag? I have two words for you boy, BOARDING PARTY!!!!


I love Parties! :yahoo:

Even if you eliminate me G0arr then I hope to atleast slow you down a considerable amount.Tyranids are no ones friend! (no offense!)


----------



## G0arr

Bah win or lose against you I'm not gonna win the whole thing look at all the NPC's and equipment people are getting to kill me. Look at how many are planning on striking me.
Just think if I die, maybe I can come back as more tau! Maybe an O'Kor


----------



## emporershand89

Actually G0arr, the Titan is not so much to combat you as to fight the monoliths. You guys have to realise that Samu3 and 20 scout marines are up against a Legion of Necrons, backed by over 40 Monoliths

40 MONOLITHS!!!!!! Thats a ridiculous amount of firepower, thats more than my skills on BFBC2 :gamer1: It's like the Roman Legion nocking on the door of some Celts with their towering seige engines behidn them 

Without any back up, Samu3 might as well give up now :suicide: I'm trying to even out the scales so it's an epic, but fair fight.

By the way G0arr, your pretty much in the clear, so I don't know what your worried about. Don't know how, but no ones attacked you, or interfered with you, and your army is becoming extremely strong. 

Also, I double check, and the Swarm Lord is actually below a hive tyrant. A Swarm Lord is like a battlefield commander, commanding all the little buggers below him, while the Hive Tyrant directs the bigger picture.!!


----------



## G0arr

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Swarmlord
http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Swarmlord
Well, I haven't seen any of the new codex for it but this is where I'm getting my information.



emporershand89 said:


> (OCC: This is mainly for Samu3)
> I am Lord Tezia, leader of the fifth Crusader Army of Cadia. I have recently intercepted a splinter fleet of the xenos known as the Tyranid. This recently discovered race is extremely hostile, and not open to negotiations.
> 
> Therefore, in light of this new development, a part of this fleet has escaped and has headed towards the system in which you now find yourself. I have sent two battalions (800 Infantry) worth of men and an assortment of vehicles( 5 Leman Russ, 2 Basiliks, Chimera's for troops) and an Imperial Titan for your command...


My problem is how this is worded. If you look at it this basically says: "THAR BE TYRANIDS! HAVE TITAN!"

Everyone knows where I am by the look of the updates and posts. There were NPC's that were talking about attacking me. Look at the current alliances, and the positioning. The smallest alliance that can be brought against me is 2 players. Statistically I need to be able to match the power of two players(My RTS experience is talking here). Additional I need to be able to stick close to what I know about Tyranids. When they enter a system it's alot of SWARMSWARMSWARM. So I produce, I grow, I swarm, rinse and repeat.


----------



## warsmith7752

Unless your against the chaos, Nilat hates Greeth so much he would rather die than help him. Hmmmmmm I just had an idea.........


----------



## Samu3

emporershand89 said:


> 40 MONOLITHS!!!!!! Thats a ridiculous amount of firepower, thats more than my skills on BFBC2 :gamer1: It's like the Roman Legion nocking on the door of some Celts with their towering seige engines behidn them
> 
> Without any back up, Samu3 might as well give up now :suicide: I'm trying to even out the scales so it's an epic, but fair fight.


Bane does have 321 marines and a Librarian heading for the Camp, they are already on the planet will they make it in time for the battle?

Either way I think the reinforcements are going to _Tallision's Hope, _with the fleet making sure they get there.

Then again what are the Eldar going to do now? :dunno:


----------



## Anfo

warsmith7752 said:


> Unless your against the chaos, Nilat hates Greeth so much he would rather die than help him. Hmmmmmm I just had an idea.........


I feel so loved :cray:


----------



## emporershand89

Also Samu, BlackApostleVilhelm joined up with the Space Marines, there is still hope my friend. your guard isn't as weak as you make them out to be. Strategise more in your blah section, and perhaps you can pull off a Imbram Gaunt!!

I know G0arr, i get most of my info from Lexicanum.com too


----------



## Samu3

emporershand89 said:


> Also Samu, BlackApostleVilhelm joined up with the Space Marines, there is still hope my friend. your guard isn't as weak as you make them out to be. Strategise more in your blah section, and perhaps you can pull off a Imbram Gaunt!!


I was thinking about putting some plans for battle up but I wasnt sure if would do any good, I can do it in the latest update now however, will try.

Mostly I just write what you do in the Blah Section in my own words anyway, so it will be in the Military Movement.


----------



## Serpion5

You could retreat?


----------



## Samu3

Serpion5 said:


> You could retreat?


In the last update Kreutz shot a few people for cowardice, cant have it happening again.


----------



## emporershand89

Hhahahaha, hey Serpion, Samu held his ground last time. Plus, he took down two monoliths :laugh: 

I think he's got more of a fight in him, only time shall tell. I'm looking forward to this next fight. :wild:

Oh, by the way Serp, Bane has a force of over 300 Marines and vehicles coming up behidn your army from the plateua south of your position. Hheh, bet you forgot about that didn't you. :grin: It's going to become like a sandwhich, with the Necron greased in the middle :rofl:


----------



## Serpion5

Damn! 

...
...
...

Grrr, I`ll think of something... :aggressive:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

EMPERORSHAND! You shouldn't have told him my secret! Damn you. :wink:.

And I had a perfectly organised counter attack planned. .


----------



## Silbern

And so it begins G0arr!

After I'm done with you(hopefully alive and not eaten!) then I think I'm going to gun for those astartes.


----------



## G0arr

D-Cannon? 
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Or'es_El'leath_Class_Battleship 
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Lar'shi_Class_Cruiser
http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m1280012_BFG_Tau_Fleets.pdf
There is no D-Cannon in a tau fleet.
And yes, if you set up with me just in range a tyranid swarm sould be able to cover the ground and be on you as you are offloading.


----------



## warsmith7752

WTF? Half my berzerkers from the moon have just disappeared. And what am I taking casualties from? And why aren't the things I produced last update included? And my force has a total of 30 marines 200 berzerkers not 230 marines. I'm not demanding anything but Some of my units have just been discounted and disappeared off the face of the earth.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Silbern: We will crush you before you can even load your guns. The Emperor Protects!


----------



## Silbern

G0arr said:


> D-Cannon?
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Or'es_El'leath_Class_Battleship
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Lar'shi_Class_Cruiser
> http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m1280012_BFG_Tau_Fleets.pdf
> There is no D-Cannon in a tau fleet.
> And yes, if you set up with me just in range a tyranid swarm sould be able to cover the ground and be on you as you are offloading.


 
I'm going off of what eh89 has told me. Apparently I have a D-Cannon?

Yes G0arr, good move. I slapped myself for being so careless. Good thing I don't actually lead any people into combat!


----------



## Samu3

G0arr said:


> And yes, if you set up with me just in range a tyranid swarm sould be able to cover the ground and be on you as you are offloading.


**coughspawncampingcough**


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

warsmith7752 said:


> WTF? Half my berzerkers from the moon have just disappeared. And what am I taking casualties from? And why aren't the things I produced last update included? And my force has a total of 30 marines 200 berzerkers not 230 marines. I'm not demanding anything but Some of my units have just been discounted and disappeared off the face of the earth.


Doh! It's happening again!!! :laugh:


----------



## warsmith7752

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Doh! It's happening again!!! :laugh:


Again? What have I missed now?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

warsmith7752 said:


> Again? What have I missed now?


Lol it's a joke. Like something a very unfortunate commander would say.

Trooper: Sir! Suddenly we've lost loads of men, and remaining ones are suddenly less powerful!

Commander: Dammit, not again..... :laugh:


----------



## warsmith7752

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Lol it's a joke. Like something a very unfortunate commander would say.
> 
> Trooper: Sir! Suddenly we've lost loads of men, and remaining ones are suddenly less powerful!
> 
> Commander: Dammit, not again..... :laugh:


Lol, should have spotted that one, my mate calls me KoW (king if wit) I personally think it is a bit camp but a compliment is a compliment right?


----------



## emporershand89

Warsmith7552, calm down my friend. Like I said when we started, I am running the numbers off the combat simulator. Therefore, if it says 280 Infantry, or 280 marines, that doesn't mean they are all genenral purpose marines. I know you have the bezerkers up there, they have not disappered, I have them on record.

As for production, well, you can only produce so fast. Some of you guys, with the exception of G0arr because he's a damn bug, are just inventing hundreds of troops each turn. No, NOT HAPPENING. 

It is better if you try and recruit outside help like you did earlier in the game. Thats allowable, and fair for everyone. Otherwise, we would never have an epic clash cause no one would run out of troops.

Thuogh truth be told, i think Samu3 and Serpion are going to wipe each other out first. Unless someone comes to either of their aid, both sides will reduce each other to like 100 men a piece, and thats easy picking's for the rest of you.

It's a dog eat dog world, muahahahahahaha:rofl:


----------



## warsmith7752

I am still confused, I have been ordering my troops to begin producing since update 1 however none of the troops I have tried to create are being recognised. Also I do have 50 marines (I think) out trying to recruit, I'm only trying to build so fast because if anyone attacks me I will be slaughtered due to my low numbers, I know I have cultists but I have to use them as cannon fodder and get them killed because that's what chaos does.
And lastly the 200 marines produced last update was supposed to cover all the marines I have tried to make over the entire Rp so far.

Maybe you dictate exactly what is produced during updates to keep it fair, and I'm not really fond of recruitment mainly because i have plenty gene seed stored on my cruiser and I don't want it tainted. And I was kinda waiting for Tonar to make an appearance before I sent out more messages. I sent one but it was declined so I assumed it would be best to wait.

And I'm still not sure what I am taking casuties from?


----------



## Lord Ramo

I am not sure that everyone has been recruiting random forces from anywhere they want. I have sent Pm's with all my requests to you, and so far have received a ship and guardians from your pm's. That said I am know petitioning you for the Avatar of Khaine, the Necrontyr will be destroyed one way or another.... Not that everyone is ganging up on them, they do have a c'tan to repair their ships and the likes haha


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh, it's on now. :laugh:

See, Serp, Shadow's not all that dishonest. :biggrin:


----------



## Silbern

G0arr, we should surprise everyone by having a Tyranid and Tau alliance!

If we can't win that way then something is wrong...


----------



## G0arr

That would rock. If only we could.

@Warsmith7752
According to information that I can find Chaos marines are made much like their Imperial count parts. They are chosen as children, and undergo an implantation process. This, much like the Imperial version, takes years. They are also chosen from nontainted stock whenever possible.


----------



## emporershand89

As G0arr put it, thats why alot of you have to recruit soldiers outside the system. You can build vehicles and defensive structures, but you cannot recruit 200 marines out of your base; it's impossible.

Anyway, I'd like to amend my earlier statement. I think Silbern may die first, seeing as he's going for an all out alanding against the Nids. Good luck buddy :victory:


----------



## G0arr

You have me with only 1211 warriors, the post before and spawns say I should have 1948 Warriors.


----------



## Serpion5

If I`m going out, I`m going out in flames!


----------



## Samu3

Serpion5 said:


> If I`m going out, I`m going out in flames!


This can be arranged


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I reckon all Imperial forces should just pull back, exterminatus the planets and then mop up any of the leftovers. Just a thought. 

Also, Serp, Is it okay if Castol inflicts some sort of damage on you before his inevitable death?


----------



## Samu3

Also my post will be up after I finish my From the Warp

[email protected] If only it were possible:cray:. Personally I will take the Eldar up on their offer and try to hold Tallisions Hope however we can.


----------



## emporershand89

Trust me, the Imperials are stronger than you think, you should play them in the table-top game; they can be quite a force. Anyway, I don't understand why you feel you are going to die Samu3. You have the damn NOVA cannon, you could just rail it up and take a good shot. You might kill 1/3 of his forces with that shot. 

Then again, I suppose if I did that then you could all do that. Na, cannot have that:ireful2: ;if only I could.

But, all you guys can use orbital bombardment. Meaning you can drop a Strength hit on so many foes and bombard their forces.

G0arr, your warriors that you produced on Magnar hatched and join your fleet, thats why your numbers went up; because your men all are in one place. Besides, you'll need them, trust me.


----------



## Samu3

emporershand89 said:


> Trust me, the Imperials are stronger than you think, you should play them in the table-top game; they can be quite a force. Anyway, I don't understand why you feel you are going to die Samu3. You have the damn NOVA cannon, you could just rail it up and take a good shot. You might kill 1/3 of his forces with that shot.


I fear that such a shot would also take not only the Necrons, but Tallisions Hope as well.
We could always run back to the ship and take the shot when there still standing around but as I have said before it is unlike Vostroyan's to back down even if it may be the better option.:wild:

It's also unlike them to work with Xeno, But for the Eldar I think I think they can make the exeption, Kreutz values the lives of his men. However Im not sure how that will effect the Squats / Gaurd relationship.

On the flip side, Cadia to the rescue!:yahoo: 
Hopefully Eldar, And Space Marines, and Deathwing Space Marines, and more Eldar???


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Serpion5 said:


> If I`m going out, I`m going out in flames!


Erm, you have noticed that I just dropped down to your aid with most of my army, right? :laugh:

EDIT: Umm, xianren, just in case you hadn't noticed, my Necron Cairn ship has been long gone from the space around Yuli-459. It got crippled, then disappeared. What you don't know is that it was then repaired on the planet, sent out, and has now come back into orbit, but fully cloaked and completely undetectable... it can't shoot you, but you can't shoot it. Perhaps you meant another Necron vessel in orbit (although I don't think there is one that has done damage to your fleet enough for you to want revenge other than mine) but just in case, I'm saying this now.


----------



## G0arr

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Hive_Mind
Read the part on shadow in the warp. Good luck reaching Yuli Prime.
As a side note, you realize that displacing the ground to get two 'continent' sized starships off the world it should destroy the ecosystem, and quite possibly ruin the atmosphere. Now with something happening in the core that should destabilize it all. WOHO! MASS CHAOS ON A DIEING WORLD!


----------



## Serpion5

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Also, Serp, Is it okay if Castol inflicts some sort of damage on you before his inevitable death?


Of course, his spyder friend will only fix him anyway. 



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Erm, you have noticed that I just dropped down to your aid with most of my army, right? :laugh:


What? Where?! 

_*Sorrow looks up, then gets sucker-punched by Castol!*_


----------



## Silbern

G0arr said:


> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Hive_Mind
> Read the part on shadow in the warp. Good luck reaching Yuli Prime.
> As a side note, you realize that displacing the ground to get two 'continent' sized starships off the world it should destroy the ecosystem, and quite possibly ruin the atmosphere. Now with something happening in the core that should destabilize it all. WOHO! MASS CHAOS ON A DIEING WORLD!


Ah and if it dies will it be any more use to the Hive fleet? you may be able to get some bio-matter but alot of it would die out before actually absorbing it.


----------



## G0arr

Dead or not, biomatter is biomatter. Dead is as good as living. It's the question of, is there sufficient biomatter available in this system to warrant the hive remaining? Thus far it appears that the rich planets are now extinct, thus there is basically only the 'pickings' left. That being the case there is one planet left that supports enough life to risk the splinter fleet for, and by all appearances there will not be enough swarm to take it.


----------



## emporershand89

G0arr, that the story line here, "two massive continent sie ships. Maybe alittle smaller but it's similar to the Halo Wars game where they fly into the planet; excpet there going the opposite way.

And no silbern, the bio matter is still there to consume. What I've done is thrown in a problem for both sides. The Tau shall not be massacred as previously thought, though they will have to contend with all the gargoyals and other flying Nids around.

However, the ground forces are now split, and it;s up to the individual command to decide how to get to his opponent.

Besides, the darkest twist in this whole thread has yet to be revealed, but soon it will make the Imperials scramble head-over-heels to get it first.:wink:


----------



## Serpion5

What, a star god waking up isn`t the darkest threat? 

You dare to insult the might of the necrons?! :wild: 

Meh, okay. I await with interest...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Serpion5 said:


> What, a star god waking up isn`t the darkest threat?
> 
> You dare to insult the might of the necrons?! :wild:
> 
> Meh, okay. I await with interest...


How about the STC for an Imperator Titan? :yahoo: I'm sure that would cause quite a fuss.


----------



## Serpion5

Or a spare battery for the Golden Throne perhaps?


----------



## Samu3

The Cadian's are here! 
Thanks to Dan Abnett these guys can kill... pritty... much... anything!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

@Serp: You know how they never found all of the primarchs....well.....:laugh:

@Samu: I should've said so sooner, but I feel so sorry for you. The number of Necrons just practically tripled: I deployed my forces to help Serp.

500 Warriors, 100 Immortals, 100 Destroyers, and 15 Monoliths just appeared in a green flash behind Serp's forces.

Nothing can help you now. :laugh:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Part from the space marines that have drop podded in, the other space marines en route and the fact that my eldar have now dropped to the planet. I would say the necrons are going down personally haha


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Hmmmm...... you have me there.

Oh wait, I forgot, we have a Star God on our side. Checkmate. :laugh:

EDIT: PLUS, Necrons don't take casualties forever. When a unit is crippled, it phases out to its Tomb (my Cairn ship functions as it has the Tomb Matrix), to be repaired by the scarabs. So you might defeat the Necrons; but then, in a few days, they will come back again. No matter how many reinforcements you have, you cannot be unlimited.


----------



## Samu3

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Hmmmm...... you have me there.
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot, we have a Star God on our side. Checkmate. :laugh:
> 
> EDIT: PLUS, Necrons don't take casualties forever. When a unit is crippled, it phases out to its Tomb (my Cairn ship functions as it has the Tomb Matrix), to be repaired by the scarabs. So you might defeat the Necrons; but then, in a few days, they will come back again. No matter how many reinforcements you have, you cannot be unlimited.


1) Eldar done it before, they can do it again.

2) On the combat Calculator its still just another figure

3) The Nova Cannon can always just erase the Tomb Matrix from existance, failing that turning the entire army into Molten Slag is good enough

4) Vostroya is one of the only worlds that replace lost soldiers in fighting units. You would be Suprised


----------



## G0arr

The smallest continent on earth is Australlia, approximately 3 million square miles (7.8 million km2). How large, compared to say an imperial battleship, are these things?


----------



## emporershand89

G0arr, the first ship is about as large as the island of Tiawan(thats near China). The second one, a carrier, is the as large as the U.K put together. Does that scare you enough?

Besides, Farseer Darvelath's Cairn ship is as large as the continental U.S, thats even scarier. Only Samu3's battleship comes close and it's the sie of Australia

Also, let me make one thing clear. Even though the Necrons can repair themselves, it takes time; time which you may not have Serpion5 and Farseer Darevalth. If the Imperials drive you back into the portal and destroy it, you have no way to regain access to the system and will only be able to retreat to your ships and survive as a backround army. You guys should take it more seriously, especially since the two space marine forces just arrived on the same turn, and thats preety damn dangerous for you guys.


----------



## emporershand89

It doesn't matter, the last major plot twist will soon be introduced, and then after that you guy will have to make a decision, especially the Imperial players.

Ok, this thread is STILL OPEN FOR 2 PEOPLE for now. i will soon close it so hurry up and get in.


----------



## G0arr

wow, that's actually tiny compared to what I was thinking by your description. Their manageable.

http://www.merzo.net/
Click on the -x10 and scroll down, they have the size given to an imperial battle ship.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

stargod doesnt mean much to be honest to me, and it's an insane one at that that will just as much kill his followers as he will bless them. you loose enough battles and who knows, your stargod might devour you himself :laugh: the Imperium does not need such things to succeed, our faith in the Emperor and our unyielding courage is more than enough to deal with anything. sides if all goes AWOL we can just let the nids have you and leave the system 

++++Thought for the day++++

The Emperor helps those who help themselves

++++End Transmission++++


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Of course, I realise that I can't just regenerate my entire army. But from the fluffy side, you can never truly kill a Necron. :laugh: But if this was fluffy, well.... just let Serp go on about a Star God, and you'd commit suicide before it even came close. 


Say WHAT!? My ship is as large as the US! Wow, I wasn't expecting that much. I was never sure exactly, just "big" but this boosts my confidence with it quite a bit.

I feel like just withdrawing my forces and waiting to see what happens in the update! :biggrin:


----------



## G0arr

Actual discriptions in books and fluff says up to 4 times the size of an imperial battleship I think. Was only really talked about in one book that I have read, and then it was compared to a strike cruiser.
Still a huge mutha. And it destroyed a star by itself.

You can kill a necron. According to one of the ultramarine books if you destroy the energy source in the tomb that a necron is 'bound' to then it will kill the necron. They did it and the living metal making up the necrons simply died, and began to fragment into pieces. Think it was Nightbringer.


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Of course, I realise that I can't just regenerate my entire army. But from the fluffy side, you can never truly kill a Necron. :laugh: But if this was fluffy, well.... just let Serp go on about a Star God, and you'd commit suicide before it even came close.


Oh Darvy, where shall I begin? From the top? Why not? :biggrin: 

So basically, the c`tan are beings of pure physical energy. They are literally the oldest entities in existence, the very first life forms to be born when the universe itself was young. They learned to feed on the newly emergent stars as they began to form, draining suns of their very life force in order to satisfy their unquenchable thirst. So when you think of a c`tan in its true glory, think of a being that has fed on entire solar systems since the dawn of time itself and you get an idea of what these things truly are. 

Fortunately, no mortal creature need fear facing a c`tan in its true form, but that does not make them any less terrifying in physical form. The metal bodies forged by the necrontyr introduced the star gods to a medium they had not previously encountered, the material.

With this new take on their limitless existence, the star gods discovered a new form of sustanence; the very life force of mortal creatures. Many players seem to confuse this energy with the _soul_, but the truth is that the soul is comprised of warp energy, that one dimension the c`tan are unable to perceive...

The young races were desperate to destroy these terrible beings, and they turned to the warp for the answer, reasoning that the limitless depths of the immaterium, a realm unknowable to the c`tan, would hold the key to defeating them. And while it is true that the c`tan are indeed vulnerable to the energies of the warp, it should also be noted that to date the number of c`tan destroyed by a warp based weapon remains firmly at zero. :so_happy:

Once, there were thousands of c`tan. Now, there are only four. Or five if you include mine haha! Their decline is due chiefly to the machinations of one of their own, a star god named Mephet`Ran who desired greater power for itself. IUt tricked the other gods into devouring each other, declaring them to be the sweetest of morsels. The civil war among gods was the salvation of the mortal races, lacking as they were in any true success against the gods.

Indirectly, this pain, war, suffering and constant turmoil is what brought about the formation of what would later become the Chaos Gods, perhaps the only beings to truly rival the star borne for power...

Et Cetera...



G0arr said:


> Actual discriptions in books and fluff says up to 4 times the size of an imperial battleship I think. Was only really talked about in one book that I have read, and then it was compared to a strike cruiser.
> Still a huge mutha. And it destroyed a star by itself.


Yes, these things are badass. They drain the life from stars to power their weapons, which themselves are capable of unbelievable devastation. That planet`s in the way? Not for long... 



G0arr said:


> You can kill a necron. According to one of the ultramarine books if you destroy the energy source in the tomb that a necron is 'bound' to then it will kill the necron. They did it and the living metal making up the necrons simply died, and began to fragment into pieces. Think it was Nightbringer.


Those were simply the Nightbringer`s guardians, a token force diminished by the failure to secure his vessel before he slept. You will remember that he took them with him when he left, so there`s every chance they will be revived elsewhere. It would seem incredibly foolish for a necron to be bound to only one complex. Keep in mind the tomb complexes are capable of becoming linked, as evident in the Cain series.


----------



## emporershand89

Ok, ok, settle down you two :laugh: . Anyway, you should worry bout the Eldar Serp. they are the only ones who can truely defeat you in this game.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sweet, though at the moment its only one eldar fighting against the Necrons, the other has to deal with tyranids.


----------



## Tanis

Hello. I am thinking of joining this thread and was wondering, what armies are available?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I thank you Serp, for giving us that lovely little rundown.

Now to show what the apprentice has read up on sneakily in his four hours of sleep (the other 20 hours being learning from master Serp the lore of the Necrons!).

You mention Mephet'Ran; he was the first C'tan to assume the form of necrodermis, yes? And did so most readily and easily, and became known as the Messanger.

However, too late the Necrontyr (well, Necrons by that stage :laugh: ) realise he is not the Messanger; but the Deciever.

Yes!? Yes?! Have I done well, master?!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

watch a primarch come out of nowhere and go all whoop ass:laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I thank you Serp, for giving us that lovely little rundown.
> 
> Now to show what the apprentice has read up on sneakily in his four hours of sleep (the other 20 hours being learning from master Serp the lore of the Necrons!).
> 
> You mention Mephet'Ran; he was the first C'tan to assume the form of necrodermis, yes? And did so most readily and easily, and became known as the Messanger.
> 
> However, too late the Necrontyr (well, Necrons by that stage :laugh: ) realise he is not the Messanger; but the Deciever.
> 
> Yes!? Yes?! Have I done well, master?!


No Darvy, no you haven`t. unish:

Mephet`Ran was not the first. Kaelis Ra was. Do you know who Kaelis Ra is, apprentice? 

+5rep for you Darvy if you get it right. :rtfm:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Having missed this thread just a second ago (posted in the wrong one) here's my answer, Serp:

Eeek! Is it, by chance, the Nightbringer? Oh yes, it must be, that's the Star God that was feeding off the horrid sun in the Necrontyr's home planet system. It must be! It must be!


----------



## warsmith7752

emporershand89 said:


> Hahah, yeah, i saw that too Samu, it's damn hilarious. By the way, you gave me the idea that I'll post an epic music video to go along with the fights if it's similar; thanks.:victory:
> 
> Ok, AS OF NOW THIS RPG IS OPEN TO TWO MORE PLAYERS, THE FOLLOWING ARE THE ARMIES REMAINING. AFTER THESE SPOTS HAVE BEEN FILLED NO ONE WILL BE ALLOWED TO JOIN, SO HURRY UP!!
> 
> *1. Orks
> 2. Ecclesiarchy
> 3. Mechanicus
> 4. Grey Knights
> 5. An alien race(one based on a 40k designed race like the Hrud, e.t.c.)
> *
> 
> Ok, guys, the next update is up(thank the Maker, it took me 5 hours to finish). Look at the new update and keep this story going. Also, pay attention to the new arrivals, SIBLERN AND BLACKAPOSTLEVILHELMS armies in case your having to deal with them.:shok:
> 
> I also jumped in, hehe, this is so fun, wwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:grin:





Tanis said:


> Hello. I am thinking of joining this thread and was wondering, what armies are available?


Those were the armies available last time eh89 told us, nit sure about Orks though as once my guys go in their berzerk suicide mission in rejoining as Orks.


----------



## emporershand89

Well, nothing has exchange except for the Tau Warsmith7552


----------



## Tanis

*Grey Knights*

Leaders Name: Grand-Master Briathos

Age: 713

Background: Briathos has been involved in countless crusades and assaults in his years of service. When the first reports of contact arrived from the Galbatorius system Briathos quickly moved. The threat of no less than two chaos forces is not a small thing. This compiled with the many other creatures in the system has come to the attention of the Inquisition, and thus the Grey Knights.

Equipment: Aegis Terminator Armour, Daemonhammer, wrist mounted Nemesis Storm Bolter with Psycannon Bolts, Sacred Incense, Icon of the Just, Unguents of Warding. Uses the Psychic Powers: Prowess, and Holocaust

Race’s Name: Grey Knights

Army’s Name: Maleficarum ]Deus Imperator (Hammer of the God Emperor)

Description: Masters of Deep Striking the Grey Knights often seem to ‘appear’ within an enemy line where their close combat prowess is immediately evident. Each man is also a Psyker in their own right. Together they are able to form frightening powers.


Forces:
1 Brother Chaplin Raguel.
9 Brother Captain Erathaol leading Honor Guard: 9 Grey Knight Terminators
5 Brother Captain Eae leading 5 man Grey Knight Terminator Squad with an Incinerator 
5 Brother Captain Ayil leading 5 man Grey Knight Terminator Squad with a Psycannon 
10 Brother Captain Azbogah leading 10 man Grey Knight Terminator Squad with an Incinerator 
Brother Captain Raziel leading 14x5man Grey Knight Intervention squads lead by Justiciars.
Brother Captain Saniel leading 10x10man Grey Knight Intervention squads lead by Justiciars.
Brother Captain Yehudiah leading 20x5man Grey Knight Intervention squads lead by Justiciars.
Brother Captain Serandiel leading 10x10man Grey Knight Purgation squads lead by Justiciars
Brother Captain Xathanael leading 10x10man Grey Knight Purgation squads lead by Justiciars
Brother Captain Zophiel leading 10x10man Grey Knight squads lead by Justiciars
Brother Captain Labbiel leading 10x10man Grey Knight squads lead by Justiciars 
Brother Captain Leo leading 10x10man Grey Knight squads lead by Justiciars 
Brother Captain Jaoel leading 20x5man Grey Knight squads lead by Justiciars 
Brother Captain Zuriel leading 20x5man Grey Knight squads lead by Justiciars 

All Brothers have the Unguents of Warding, and squads have a mixture of weapons. Their Psycic powers will be chosen to augment their role.

4 Grey Knight Land Raiders 
3 Grey Knight Land Raider Crusaders 
3 Grey Knight Land Raider Redeemers 
6 Grey Knight Razorbacks
4 Grey Knight Dreadnoughts 

Space Force: 
Battle Barge: Hammer of Vengeance
2 Hunter Destroyers: Fury Squadron
3 Gladius Frigate: Anvil Squadron

Hope this is okay.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Have I missed anything? The Internet's been down since Saturday so I haven't been able to check. . I don't think I have, but could someone let me know? Thanks.

Also, I can see the Imperials Victorious if we have the Grey Knights joining us I mean, thats the Vanquishers, Black Dragons, Grey Knights and Imperial Guard, Squats and maybe White Scars versus all.


----------



## Silbern

Don't be too over-confident about that.

I have back up plans to my back up plans in which to deal with you Imperials. Seems like I will have to play my "Carrion" plan...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

only thing you might have missed Bane is that Varian is now on the surface with a few squads aiding in the defense of the Imperial Base


----------



## G0arr

Silbern said:


> Don't be too over-confident about that.
> 
> I have back up plans to my back up plans in which to deal with you Imperials. Seems like I will have to play my "Carrion" plan...


Do it, do it, do it, do it get them Imperials!


----------



## Lord Ramo

oh and the eldar are helping the guard out now


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Lord Rambo: Cool, but if the Squats find out, I'm going to have to pick an enemy out of you or them. .

Silbern: Don't do it, don't do it! Your duty is to sacrifice yourself to destroy the Hive Fleet!


----------



## G0arr

LIES! Silbern you must remove the Imperials! They are the bigger threat! you can always ally yourself with the... umm... Necrons and kill the tyranids later!

And leave the earth caste behind to build the fortress all by themselves so it will be done when you get back.


----------



## Silbern

G0arr said:


> LIES! Silbern you must remove the Imperials! They are the bigger threat! you can always ally yourself with the... umm... Necrons and kill the tyranids later!
> 
> And leave the earth caste behind to build the fortress all by themselves so it will be done when you get back.


First of all, I would rather leave my earth caste with a hoarde of orks then with you Tyranids. The out come should be just about the same anyway.

Don't worry everyone. All I'm going to say is the enemy of my enemy is my friend. So to place my "Carrion" plan in to effect I will probablly let the Tyranid take the planet. This campaign is getting interesting indeed.

I'll take some losses, understandable, but with the addition of Grey Knights to the Imperials means I will need to take a wait-and-see approach. Sooner or later the Tyranids will have to face the Imperials who are also trying to fight off the Necrons! Carrion indeed.


----------



## Lord Ramo

You know you want to declare war on the squats, The eldar have an alliance with your men, plus we wont make demands of you!


----------



## warsmith7752

No ya gitz, you stupid umies stomp da tin cans to pieces coz dey in no fun ter fight an den ya bluemies (Tau) can come and join da waaaaaaaaagh an den we wil stomp da umies wiv our superior intellect.

Orkish logic dat iz, if we iz in charge of da galaxy everything would be much simpler. Da umies would be kept in their place an we would av a 'ternity o fightin.


----------



## Silbern

warsmith7752 said:


> No ya gitz, you stupid umies stomp da tin cans to pieces coz dey in no fun ter fight an den ya bluemies (Tau) can come and join da waaaaaaaaagh an den we wil stomp da umies wiv our superior intellect.
> 
> Orkish logic dat iz, if we iz in charge of da galaxy everything would be much simpler. Da umies would be kept in their place an we would av a 'ternity o fightin.


Why the Ork "Intelligence" does not rule the Galaxy...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

ok i have a bone to pick with the grey knight force....really? a grey knight force has never and will never be that big unless the chaos gods themselves take flesh and run rampant through the galaxy. we all might as well put down our weapons and surrender now if the whole damn chapter is going to be in system because they are THAT damn powerful. 

if anything yours should be the smallest force in the system unless they are tied to an Inquisition fleet, which is usually the case. i mean fuck i should put a boltgun to my head and squeeze the trigger right now and get it over with this is so one sided. yes i know that they are imperial and on our side but this just went from the Imperials being up there with the necrons and eldar to it just being the Imperium bending everyone over and raping them. 

There's not a huge warp threat for THAT MANY grey knights to be here, maybe like four squads of five if you want to be realistic, even Angron only had 100 grey knights pitted against him and his forces on armageddon and that is one hell of a fucking fighting force. 

sorry for the rant but i find it hard to believe that i am the only who finds this simply wrong. i have nothing against you tanis but you should realize that this is a force that could quite possibly take the Eye on if it ever came to that and it is waaaaay too much overkill for this kind of Rp. shit i might as well have put the Custodes down as my own army list and gone with that


----------



## Samu3

Going to have to agree with Apostle, Grey Knights would never deploy in such force for such a small campaign if they were to deploy at all.

Prehaps a compromise could come into effect, one Grey Knight can represent X amount of troop's?

Like 1 Grey Knight = 100 Troop points.
Thats just an example but it could along those lines?


----------



## Anfo

Small? SMALL? You call my excursion in this system SMALL? You will need to more than 100 pathetic grey knights to deal with my might! 

I am your doom.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

oh anfo, if only you knew how quickly your tiny army would fall against the might of the Eighth Grand Company. we are the epitome of the Iron Warriors and the Hammer of Olympia, too bad i couldnt play them then these grey knights would have a true force to go up against :laugh:


----------



## emporershand89

Black Apostle, i am viewing his army now, I will balance it out, the only real difference between your mutant space marines and the grey knights is that the knights all have psychic lances and powers thats it.

He is technically a Inquisition army, and that slot will close afterwards, leaving only the Orks open for play. I need an Inquisitor to introduce what the real plot all amasses up to.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Lord Ramo said:


> You know you want to declare war on the squats, The eldar have an alliance with your men, plus we wont make demands of you!


Well it depends on who looks like they are the more strongest towards the end .


----------



## Serpion5

Hmmm. More humans? The galaxy seems to have developed a rodent problem while we were asleep, Lord Shadow. 

Bust out the World Engines!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i beg to differ EH, there is a very large difference between the grey knights and the black dragons. just because my men have mutations does not put them on the level of the grey knights, NONE of them have turned to chaos EVER, they are the best chapter out there plain and simple and none can really hold a candle to them.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Mmmmmm... how many, Serp? I think a couple o' dozen (World Engines) should do the trick, but I can't be bothered with waiting.... perhaps we should just go ahead and seal off the Warp? Properly, this time? (Stupid Old Ones.)

Although I wouldn't mind creating a time machine, going and fetching a load of C'tan, and letting them loose. Like, thousands. *Thousands of C'tan*.


The mere thought arouses me in a way that nothing else can.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i demand that the Emperor get off the toilet and aid us. i mean seriously how big is this shit he is taking for him to be in the bathroom for ten thousand years?


----------



## Serpion5

Gah... If time travel was a possibility, Darvy, I`m pretty sure it would have been done.  

...stupid Old Ones...


----------



## emporershand89

Hahaha, no, sorry, i'll have it posted tonight. Life caught up with me and I've been extremely busy these last couple o'days


----------



## Tanis

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> ok i have a bone to pick with the grey knight force....really? a grey knight force has never and will never be that big unless the chaos gods themselves take flesh and run rampant through the galaxy. we all might as well put down our weapons and surrender now if the whole damn chapter is going to be in system because they are THAT damn powerful.
> 
> if anything yours should be the smallest force in the system unless they are tied to an Inquisition fleet, which is usually the case.





Samu3 said:


> Going to have to agree with Apostle, Grey Knights would never deploy in such force for such a small campaign if they were to deploy at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to upset. I was told it would be Grey Knights. I don't have any of the books all I really have been going off was the Lexicanum information, and another site that had some expanded information about them.
> 
> If I will be taking the slot of the Inquisition I will be seeing about a force more balanced with other Ordos of the Inquisition.
Click to expand...


----------



## emporershand89

Well, if you want, you can have the Orks, thats the only other race thats left.

I ask that you please stop picking on Tanis, I said he could have an Grey Knights force, unless he wants orks. the reason is that i need an Inquisitor to cap off the storyline. In addition, I also need someone to counter the soon to be rising chaos faction. I need an anti-deamon faction, and the Grey Knights do nicely.

Tanis, your ok, I'll work you in in a seperate post and then you'll follow the regular posts. The only thing is that I'm going to give your a Thorax Witch Hunter ship for your fleet to even out the odds here. Besides that, your officially in!!


----------



## Samu3

We have said before, we are not picking on Tanis or trying to bully him. 

I play the Grey Knight's on the table-top. While they do not do as well as they are made out to, it's only to balance out the odd's (And there Codex is _way _to old). 
These Knights are the some of the Mankind's greatest warriors, the best of the best. Their Chapter would not under *any* circumstances deploy in full force. And it just puts me off to see fluff like that ignored, especially because I play them.

Once again, not blaming Tanis.


----------



## warsmith7752

You know that daemon that I can summon eh89? What kind of Daemon is he and how many other daemons come with him?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

warsmith7752 said:


> You know that daemon that I can summon eh89? What kind of Daemon is he and how many other daemons come with him?


Hmmmm I smell a bluff.

On the subject, EH what was it you said about the Nightbrin- oh wait, woops, wasn't supposed to say anything. Sorry!


----------



## warsmith7752

Bluff? What are you on about? I have to sacrifice 100 souls and I get some daemons.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

And all I have to do is activate my Time Machine, go back, call upon the loyalist Primarchs and the Emperor and the Great Crusade Armies, and tell them to get their butt over - oh wait, probably best not to reveal my grand secret just yet. .


----------



## Silbern

Hey EH, what vehicles do I have remaining? It will probablly alter my strategy depending on what ones i have.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

With a time machine, I guess the C'tan could just go and kill all the humans specifically. They saw them as only tree-swinging feral, non-sentient dumb animals, another of the Old Ones little creations that was doing them no good.

Of course, they could've easily targeted and erased them. Then there would've been no human race, no Emperor, no Imperium.... no Chaos Gods (damn emotions of yours) no problems, no nothing!!!! 

*I HAVE THE ANSWER!*

EDIT: In the mean time, I better go and help silly Serp....hmmmm....

Oh, and also, EH, is the Outsider doing nothing? Surely he'd help us, and he's just been freed; I doubt he can contain himself from eating some humans.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Hmmm..... perhaps Shadow is changing. He's showing an abnormal amount of loyalty for such a power-grabbing back-stabber. Although he has got a lot of power; maybe less is more? :laugh:

Nah, I'm just waiting for a particularly juicy moment to be sneaky; and also one where I will actually benefit from it.

Sure, killing Sorrow would be fun; but then what? A tiny change, yet no gain for Shadow. He may as well keep his alliance until a better option presents itself. :biggrin:

And I am so dearly tempted to, in the next update, fully cloak my smaller Night ship, and take it into the atmosphere of Yuli-459. Make it hover just over the battlefield, before uncloaking and blasting everything to bits. Whilst not nearly as big as the Cairn (if I did it with the Cairn, you'd be unable to see the sun. There'd be no light AT ALL, for miles and miles around!) it is still a spaceship; they're pretty big things, and so would easily dominate the sky. Of course, it'd be fairly easy to hit, but I'm sure it'd be sturdy enough to hold... and even if you do take it down, more-fool-you; it'll fall right onto your base! :yahoo:


----------



## emporershand89

The Outsider is already out, and he will aid you in times of extreme "distress!"

As for your chaos deamon, it's a minor prince with the same powers as the avatar of Khaine, same Strength and Bs skill.


----------



## Samu3

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> but I'm sure it'd be sturdy enough to hold... and even if you do take it down, more-fool-you; it'll fall right onto your base! :yahoo:


No-need I have that covered. :shok:

Also why does everbody keep calling me Commissar?


----------



## Serpion5

Knowing Shadow like I do, I`d kill the sneaky bastard at the earliest oppurtunity. 

But of course, Sorrow does not know him too well. Having just met and all...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Serpion5 said:


> Knowing Shadow like I do, I`d kill the sneaky bastard at the earliest oppurtunity.
> 
> But of course, Sorrow does not know him too well. Having just met and all...


He he. I was about to say Sorrow will rue the day he met Shadow and curse his name forever, but then... how can he if he's dead? :laugh:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

shadow best watch his neck lest his head fall from his shoulders. as for the necrons assaulting the reargaurd.....i believe a blasting to hell is in order


----------



## emporershand89

Samu3, i know, I'm just being firm so I can end this silly bickering. Though BlackApostle, I understand your point, however my decision is final. Though I'd like you to elaborate further on that Samu3, how exactly does a Grey Knights force fight on the table-tops??

Warsmith7552, let me explain further...................

Your daemon is an extremely ugly F&^*, who serves Khorne as a lesser daemon prince; a sort of field commander for the chaos Gods if you will. He serves the chaos prince, Gryjiuoplaswe, and he has been given to you for betraying your former master and choosing to serve Khorne(basically it's a propaganda present to you). He is a massive creature that looks like a eagle, bear, dragon, and some sort of twisted demon mixed together in one. He is as tall as a two story building, with a spear that eternally flows with blood, and a massive maw in the other hand from which he can summon dark magic. Thats your daemon, and unless Anfo does something drastic, he's in for a really tough fight.


As for the fight, BlackApostleVilhelm, it's basically the final determinant. I am inputting the black and type of attack that you guys describe(meaning if you just say "He swings at his opponent", he will only perform a basic hit(with a low strength count). Basically put, in 2-3 post from now one of you will stand victorious while the other is dead, with no way to return. Soon someone will go home emtpy handed!!!!!


----------



## Samu3

emporershand89 said:


> Though I'd like you to elaborate further on that Samu3, how exactly does a Grey Knights force fight on the table-tops??


Longer Version

They are very expensive model's, so if you field them dont expect to take a lot. This tend's to mean do the best with what Knight's you have, its got to be fast and hard hitting. Basically get in real fast, take them as Elites so they can deep strike and take Inquisitorial Stormtrooper's to cover the two troop requirment.

Once they deep strike fire everything you have into the unit you want to assualt, remembering that you only have very few men so make sure to choose good target's, something that will hurt the enemy if it die's. At the same time try not to land to close and get shot up, they still only have the +3 save and if you loose to many when they come in then its a huge failure.

After that they have Nemisis force weapon's for +2 strength so assault with everything you got. They can fire their weapon's as they run into combat as well (Special Rule), and dont forgot that if you opponent want's to fire on you,you have the Aegis which mean's they have to roll to see how far they can see you, sort of like Night Time Fighting.

After that its stack's on, slaughter whatever it is you charged and move on.
If you have Termies then mount them in a Land Raider instead.
Well that's how I play anyway.

Short Version

Assualt, Assualt, Assualt!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i am attacking the wraithlord with two people EH, both my captain and my chaplain


----------



## Samu3

I would bring Kreutz and his Bodygaurd into it, but that would make it just too unfair.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

unfair? he is xenos, it is our duty as warriors of the emperor to destroy him utterly!


----------



## Samu3

Alright, Alright. Next Update


----------



## warsmith7752

Wooooo! Giant bloodthirsty death machine!

And Anfo my ground forces can show the fleet where to hit so you are getting a barrage wether you like it or not.


----------



## Serpion5

Samu3 said:


> I would bring Kreutz and his Bodygaurd into it, but that would make it just too unfair.





BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> i am attacking the wraithlord with two people EH, both my captain and my chaplain


Shadow needs a little help by the sounds of it. Maybe not...

eh89, you remember what Shadow can do, right?


----------



## G0arr

warsmith7752:


emporershand89 said:


> Galbatorius: “Galba” as it has become known is mainly a volcanic planet, one that supports a thick atmosphere similar to Venus. There is little worth in this planet other than its unusually large amount of natural resources; specifically Tibian Gas used to power beam and laser weapons. However, the atmosphere blocks all scanning and communications so as to hide what really occurs on the planet’s surface. Only one continent stands above the sea of magma and it will be a challenge to whoever attempts to utilize this planet. No moons


It’s not a spotting problem, it’s a communication problem. It’s completely solvable by ‘bouncing’ a landing ship through the atmosphere to relay communication. The primary problem is time, taking between 10-15 minuets for the ship to make a round trip.


----------



## warsmith7752

G0arr said:


> warsmith7752:
> 
> 
> It’s not a spotting problem, it’s a communication problem. It’s completely solvable by ‘bouncing’ a landing ship through the atmosphere to relay communication. The primary problem is time, taking between 10-15 minuets for the ship to make a round trip.


Still only need one of those trips before barrage is possible, after that movement can be calculated. Another technique that can be used is this, I keep thunderhawks just below the ash clouds and then they jump through into space to relay comms, this only adds about 40-50 seconds to comm time if the vox operators work properly.


----------



## emporershand89

Warsmith, you realise that next turn your moon base will be complete. Once you kill anfo's troops up there, you could shift them planet side. They will not be able to take the moon base, unless the luck calculator gives them some extremely lucky kills.

which brings me to an interesting point. I don't know this happened, I'm still checking the numbers, but it seems that for the Vorax Vanquisher's vs. the Xianren Dark Eldar, Xianren's ships managaed to score a S9 hit and disable the void shields on the damn thing.

Basically put, Bane, you better get ready to be boarded, or at least a tough fight.

BlackApostle, I'd be very careful if i were you. 2 vs 1 is good odds, especially with the morale roll you get for having the chaplian in the fight, but you fail to realise something. Shadow can phase in and out of reality. Only Varians weapon is equipt to hit shadow while in phase, meaning your chaplains got a really good chance of................passing on.Good luck though

Finally, Farseer Darvelath and Serpion5, you guys have been boasting alot lately; which is fine by me. However, i hope you realise that Lord Rambo's(or is it Ulthris's) Avatar of Khaine is about to come up behind your forces. In short terms, you die!!!!!!

Your greatest threat is the Eldar, their weapons being more intune to kill your guys unlike the human players. Plus, even with the Outsider helping you, the Avatar has some ungodly F786574 strength (S8). 

The following is a possible outcome..........

"Sorrow stabs at Avatar, burns his scythe off

Avatar turns, annoyed, and crushes Sorrow like a toy"

On another note, Warsmith and Anfo's duel is going to pretty much determine who gets control of Galbatorious. I'm interested to see if a +2 armor save can beat Warsmith's S3 Sword of Blood...............mmmhmhmhmhmhmhmhm, heehehehhe, very interested. :wink:


----------



## warsmith7752

Don't forget the armour save denying chainfist strapped to my other hand, I still have 400 traitor gaurd sitting up there ready to shoot the crap out of anything that come within sight of them.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Yay for my Avatar! Seems like the eldar will once again become the big players in the galaxy, well in this at least.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Well, if worse comes to worse, I suppose I could always take up the role of the White Scars Reinforcments who should hopefully arrive, and I'm praying for a rescue from them .


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

hmmm well if my army does loose and im out then i want to come back as a chaos force to replace whoever looses in that battle



EDIT: thought i would add this in seeing as how EH glossed over it, my fleet is running alongside yours Bane and keep in mind i have the majority of my men waiting to board enemy ships or to defend those that get boarded. just a heads up


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Serpion5 said:


> Shadow needs a little help by the sounds of it. Maybe not...
> 
> eh89, you remember what Shadow can do, right?


Hmmm..... Phase Shifter! Aww, shame, enjoy swiping at my ghostly spectral form. How annoying....

Oh, and of course, his Disruption Fields make for nasty armour-penetrating Ghost's Talons. What else.... personal short-range teleportation, and, of course, a Chronometron.

Slow time.... stab.... phase shift..... slow time.....stab.....win. :laugh:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

keep boasting bud, while my chaplain might not be able to hurt you when you phase shift my captain sure as hell can and if you want to win this duel you'll need to kill the chaplain quickly. this of course will leave you open to attack from behind if you do attack him, giving Varian enough time to jump you and rip some circuits out....

oh no no more phase shifter? now my chaplain can add his strength to pummeling your "wraithlord" into the ground


----------



## Samu3

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> oh no no more phase shifter? now my chaplain can add his strength to pummeling your "wraithlord" into the ground


Not to meantion that he will have several, large very angry men with the build of a tank crashing into his side accompanied by a smaller but much louder man waving a sword around willy-nilly.

I shall enjoy this.


----------



## emporershand89

Ok, farseer, you have all those cool toys, but Samu3 is right, your surrounded, and if he manages to disable your phase shifter, your messed up. Also, Varians a Army Commander, meaning your not just going to come up behind him and just stab him through his armor. Come on, did you really think it was that easy

Samu3, I'd worry bout yourself. Serpion5 is extremely strong, seeing as he's a Necron Lord where-as Shadow is just a Wraith. your in for a fight buddy.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Samu3 if Kreutz survives this battle Varian will make sure personally that he is honored by the Black Dragons and the Imperium at large :grin: we look out for our own


----------



## Serpion5

emporershand89 said:


> Samu3, I'd worry bout yourself. Serpion5 is extremely strong, seeing as he's a Necron Lord where-as Shadow is just a Wraith. your in for a fight buddy.


Actually, Shadow is a Lord level wraith, easily the equal of any other. 

In fact, a wraith is stronger and faster than a lord, so I would rate Shadow as being far more dangerous than Sorrow.

Much the same could be said of Taint, Destruction or any of the other characters from that old Rp. :wink:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

emporershand89 said:


> Samu3, I'd worry bout yourself. Serpion5 is extremely strong, seeing as he's a Necron Lord where-as Shadow is just a Wraith. your in for a fight buddy.


Whilst of course I don't mean to insta-kill them both, Shadow is much more. He's the first wraith ever; easily Lord-level, but more dangerous; he retains his personality still.

Oh crap, Serp beat me to it.


----------



## emporershand89

Yeah, I know Serp, but all the same a Lord has a unique body, while a Wraith is a wraith; Lord or not


----------



## emporershand89

Hey guys get your posts up by tommorrow, I want to get the next section done, and I'm missing about half of you. you know who you are, finish typing and post it.


----------



## Serpion5

emporershand89 said:


> Yeah, I know Serp, but all the same a Lord has a unique body, while a Wraith is a wraith; Lord or not


A lord is just an Immortal with a headdress and a cape. 

It`s his rank and command abilities that make him special. Which Shadow has.


----------



## warsmith7752

As per eh89s request,

Leaders Name: Boss whitetoof

Age:475

Background: Whitetoof started out in the ork goff waaaaaaaagh as a simple boy, he wiz da baddest boy o dem all. He soon became a tankbusta after smashin da baddest umie tank on da planet, he grew taller and his skin darkened. He tattooed White stripes all over his skin, most noticeably a diagonal line on his face.

His time as a tankbusta was short, he got bored of smashin da tanks and wanted to kill da umies again, he became a nob 5 years before ghazgul attacked Armageddon, whitetoofs part of the assault went well, his assault was cut short by a counterattack by the space marines.

"Whitetoof swung his claw at a umie in mega armour, the space marine flew ten feet and landed on a screaming boy. Whitetoof laughed, "ya gitz get da big Umies not da little ones." yelled da warlord, Whitetoof ran towards the recovering marine, the nob grabbed the marines head in his claw and squeezed.

Over in the distance there was a group of marines holding out and devastating the Orks with heavy weapons, Whitetoof roared and charged, he swatted a human aside with a skilful backhand that crushed the marines helm and skull with a brilliant crack. Whitetoof was about four paces away from the group when the devastator saw him, the marine legends his heavy Bolter and pulled the trigger. The bullets thudded into his chest, not really doing no harm the marine realised he was doomed, his last act was to vox an unknown recipient just before his head was removed from his shoulders.

Whitetoof let back his head and roared "WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH", the nearby boys turned to look at him and joined the fight. The devastators were reduced to piles of flesh under the frenzy of the assault. Suddenly Whitetoof felt a pain in his back, he saw an assault marine remove his lighting claw from the nobs back. Whitetoof roared and swiped. The marine ducked and flew away. Whitetoof looked around to see the Orks being pushed back by green armoured space marines, he knew it would turn into a desparate every ork for himself battle for survival."

Whitetoof made it back to orbit with about one hundred assorted Orks, they were banished by ghazkul for failure. Whitetoof was put into command by a democratic vote, no of course not. All the boyz ad a brawl to see oo wiz da toughest. It was Whitetoof. He took his boyz to an old forge world and waited for the Orks to reproduce enough boys fer a WAAAAAAAAAAAGH. It started well, the boys came out, they were strong and healthy but due to the conditions of the ground and the gas that the sun burnt the boys skin came out darker than most, it was a dark green/almost black colour. But Whitetoof didn't care, iz boys wuz rockin an dat wuz all dat mattered.

Fifty years later, the Orks took command of a space hulk and set out to stomp some Umies. They headed towards the obscures system.......

Equipment: power claw, BIG shoota, attack squigg, eavy armour.

Race’s Name: orks

Army’s Name: Da Blak Orkz

Description: one word describes the Blak Orks,

"WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH"

They utterly embody everything it is to be Orks, loud, rowdy, and warlike. They run at da UMIES and hope dat da boyz iz good enuf. Most a da time dey iz good enuf. At least dey ave bin fer da last 300 years.

Ere is da Waaaaaaaagh in a list;
Whitetoof
1big mek
Da chief painboy
8 warlords (command 100 Orks each)
20Meks
1st div: 80 nobz, 20 nobz in mega armour (whitetoofs warriors)
2nd div: 30 boyz, 70 speed freaks
3rd div: 30 boyz, 70 stormboyz
4th div: 30 boyz, 70 kommandos
5th div: 30 boyz, 35 lootas, 35 burnas
6th div: 100 boyz,
8th div: 100 speed freaks
9th div: 100 stormboyz
10th div: 100 kommandos
11th div:69 squigg herders.

Now fer da trukks:
10 battlewagons
1stompa
4looted wagons
5trukks

I use gretchin as my settlers and have 2000 of them (dey count for half a place each coz dey is puny)


Space force: da BIG HUGE crusa "orkstorm" five o da normal crusas, dey asnt got enough dakker teh gets demselves names.


----------



## emporershand89

Fine Warsmith7552, yuor good, I'll make the...............................necessary arrangements.

Ok guys, I'm kind of disappointed, some of you have not posted, whats going on you all fall alseep. I'm giving you till tommorrow and then I'm going to make the post. If you miss two posts yuor character runs the risk of being killed, so stop procrastinating.

For those of you that already post this doesn't apply to you, so good job so far.


----------



## Silbern

I'll get one up tonight after work. Time to burn some Tyranid scum before i vanish!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I think I have posted this update, but just a prior warning EH; in the very immediate future (like, since yesterday  ) until about a week on friday, I will be.... otherwise pre-occupied. I will try to get a post in, as I do love you all so dearly, but if I fail to come on, please don't assume laziness. Writing over 19 sides of A4 history essays in exam conditions is anything but laziness.

Essentially, I'm asking you to be lenient. I know I can't make demands :laugh: so I look only for the kindness in your heart. If I fail, don't assume I'm dead and never coming back. :biggrin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hey Emperorsshand, just wondering, I've got a good idea for where the storyline could go, as I'm getting a bit bored RPying with my Vanquishers, and want a bit of a change, as I reckon this would keep me more entertained, and would also suit the storyline. 

Say my Vanquishers lost the battle with the DE, lthe rest on Yuli 459 crushed by the Necrons, leaving the Black Dragons and the Voystrans alone. Until, that is, Army Group Dominatus storms along to save the day a Crusade Force compromising of elements from many different Chapters, lead by the White Scars 2nd.

That sound ok to you? I'm halfway through writing it up, by the way. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## emporershand89

Damn it Bane, you gave away part of my story!!!

Anyway, yes, something interesting along those lines is about to happen, and if some of you don't post tonight our first casualties will occur, and then things will become bigger. Besides, the fighting is getting epic, and you'll be interested, and some angry, at the results that occured.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Cool. . So I get to be the Army Group when the Vanquishers die?


----------



## warsmith7752

So when will the update be?


----------



## emporershand89

The update will be out tongiht, I apologise for it being late, but its been hell where I am. 

Bane, its a yes and no, you'll get more men, but I'm not specifying who, when and/or what.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

ah okay, cool .


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I so want to wreak havoc with my Necrons. And to beat back these silly Space Marines trying to kill Shadow.  Bit I guess I should wait for the update before posting _again_ (or it'll just become a post-race!).

And maybe the Outsider might actually HELP his minions. No? Without us, he wouldn't even be here. He wants blood and souls etc. but he's not actually getting any himself. Stupid C'tan. :grin:

Oh, and Serp, I do know that they're not after souls, but it serves as an easier, lazier analogy.

What are they even actually after? Surely not "death to all" like it says about all Necron stuff, when actually it's an annoyingly simplified version of their entire species. Is it just the "life-force" of stuff that the C'tan want? How do they consume it? 

So many questions! :laugh:


----------



## Silbern

Get the Imperial Fist in there! They get stuff done!


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> And maybe the Outsider might actually HELP his minions. No? Without us, he wouldn't even be here. He wants blood and souls etc. but he's not actually getting any himself. Stupid C'tan. :grin:
> 
> Oh, and Serp, I do know that they're not after souls, but it serves as an easier, lazier analogy.


:threaten:



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> What are they even actually after? Surely not "death to all" like it says about all Necron stuff, when actually it's an annoyingly simplified version of their entire species. Is it just the "life-force" of stuff that the C'tan want? How do they consume it?
> 
> So many questions! :laugh:


_Physical_ energy, especially that given off by life forms (because it apparently has flavour). They used to feed on stars, and still can but prefer to absorb the life from sentient beings.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Physical energy.... so whishy-washy. 

Plus, just because the life force of creatures tastes better, why!? There's masses of energy in a sun (waaaay too much) and if these guys can defy the laws of physics, surely they can just make another sun whenever they wish? (Make loads of Hydrogen get really, really dense, then watch the magic)

I dunno about you, but if I had to choose between a crapload of pasta bolognese sauce and a couple of gourmet burgers (guarded by a horde of orks) I'd choose the pasta.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

same here hahaha


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> same here hahaha


Oh no, you don't understand me. I would choose pasta bolognese even if it was guarded by Horus himself.

Don't laugh at my cravings. They're not at all funny, as one day you may be unfortunate enough to discover. :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5

They`re gods, okay? They do what they want! :rtfm:


----------



## Kalawaki

Would it be too late for me to be able to join in on this? I've never seen an rp like this and it looks fun.

If I can join, The race I would want to be would be the tyranids. The only reason I'm saying that is because I noticed there is already a tyranid player in this rp.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

You'd have to wait for EH to come on and confirm which race you can choose. Although I'm sure it shouldn't be too much trouble.

Just stay away from the Necrons. :laugh:

Although you may have to wait a while; EH's internet seems to be down, as there was an update promised a earlier this week, but also warnings of internet-fails. And now, no update, so we better assume that his internet is down with the fever. :biggrin:


----------



## Kalawaki

Hopefully I can be another hive fleet, i'm not very interested in being much else.

I almost -always- steer clear of the necrons. Bloody bastards just wont stay dead. >_>

Edit: Maybe i could play the role of this 'Swarmlord?' Just a possible idea.


----------



## emporershand89

Ok guys, sorry that took so long to push out, my Internet and lfie have kept me very busy lately.

So we have our first casualty, everyone give it up for Warsmith4772:victoryclpa, clap, clap). Ok, so Warsmith, you can now play the orks, I shall work you in the next post.

Next, Xianren, you need to post, or next post your eldar shall be destroyed.

As for you Kalawaki you can join, i have the remaining factions still open. The two maybe's are dependant on if the other guys respond. 

Sister's of Battle
Kroot
Imperial guard(maybe)
Inquisition(maybe)

Ok, lastely, whoever it was that wanted to play the Grey Knights, can you please repost your army lists and I'll work you in in a seperate post.

Ok, keep the war going, hopefully no more delays will happen. thanks for bearing with me dudes.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

EH please read what my captain is equipped with. nowhere did i state that he had a bolter or a sword for that matter. he has a set of ancient lightning claws on each hand, yes they are force weapons, but no they are not anywhere near a sword. they also have heavy flamers built into them, no bolter, heavy bolter, bolt pistol or anything else like that. i dont want to sound like im bitching but this is a commander and i feel like a mistake in his weaponry by you could mean the end of him


----------



## warsmith7752

You guys had better get your posts up fast, Orks are very impatient together some killing.

Who will I go and attack?...?.?.?.?.....


----------



## Kalawaki

Eh, i'm not really interested in being any of those factions. :/

Guess i'll just need to stick around and hope another rp opens up that allows me to be the nids. (wish i'd have gotten here before "For the Hive!" ended.)

Thanks anyway.


----------



## emporershand89

Kalawaki, I can let you play the "Nid's," however, you will be working together with G0arr, you will not be your own army. I cannot have two large Tyranid armies runnign around, it unbalances the scale ridiculously.

Basically, if you want to play you'll have a small force under your command, but you will be under the same Hive mind as G0arr and therefore subject to "Mother's" wish's. your choice.

Yes, I'm sorry Apostle, i did this while half alseep last night when my Internet finally cam back. i shall fix that tonight and remove bolter and sword with lightning claw and flamer. Don'r feel like your bitching, it good you point out things like that, that way I can fix them in time:grin:

Yes, Warsmith7752, the Orks are hungry, hungry for a WWWWAAAAAGGGHHHHH


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Erm Apostle, I'm told I can do one major blow to you, but not fatal.

I don't know if that means limb-loss or just a little tap on the head, but I'm gonna ask you before I go lopping your head off; what do you mind happening to Varian? Non-critical limb-loss (like, a hand or something) or just, I dunno, a foot? I'll leave it up to you, don't want to do anything horrid to somebody's character after they spent so much time thinking them up.

As for Shadow, go mad, he can just be repaired. Not _too_ crazy mind (whilst he can be repaired, a few scattered ashes and the odd lump of molten metal will be hard to put back together!) but I don't mind losing an arm or something. :laugh:


----------



## Lord Ramo

So do i get to kill one of the necrons or do any sorta damage? Kinda confuzzled.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

hmmmm i would assume a heavy blow would mean something to the effect of, "Swipes at chest, claws gouge deep, heavy wound that hurts like a motherfucker and makes it hard for him to concentrate." something like that lol loss of limb no thank you, at least not at the moment, dont forget you also have the chaplain bearing down upon you so you can attack him also, BUT that leaves your arse open to attack by me :grin: tell you the truth, i dont mind my force dying, this would allow me come back as a chaos player (which is what i really want) BUT i will fight to the death lol


----------



## emporershand89

Ok, when I say a major wound, Non-Fatal means like the following............

Ex1.: Varian twisted inside the Necrons guard and stabs out, smiling as his claws impale the Necrons left arm rendering it usless.

or

Ex2.: Kruet makes a thrust but extends to far, and Sorrow swipes at his vunerable back, leaving a gashing wound from which blood starts to pour.


Something like that.


----------



## Serpion5

Maybe just a kick up the bum?


----------



## Kalawaki

Awesome, sounds good. Just a couple questions.

So do I take orders from G0arr, or can i act independantly from him but still take orders from Mother?
How large is a "small force?" I completely understand that for balancing reasons you dont want two entire hivefleets on the same team. (though hive fleets have been known to devour each other to widdle out the weak, and the victor becomes one large hive fleet. >.>)

Other then that, just let me know when I can post.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

In my update it speaks about some guy called Varain (assuming he's yours, Apostle) but nobody else... 

EDIT: I'll assume there is a chaplain there seeing as somebody sent him. Is he also yours, Apostle? Sorry for my laziness, I have had over 19 2-and a half-hour examinations in under a week...

EDIT 2: I just had a nasty idea. He he he... another orbital bombardment, you say Apostle? Well...well...well...


----------



## emporershand89

Yes Farseer, Apostle has his main character Varian attacking from the front while he has a chaplian attacking from the rear. You are also surrounded by terminators who are engaging your Necron honor guard. Y

Also, might I remind you you have used your phase shifter once, and you cannot use it repeatedly, so be careful in how you apply it.

19 hor exams, whats the topic for, if you don't mind my asking???


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Every topic. Unless otherwise stated, each consists of just one exam: (minimum 2 hours):

Maths (2 exams), Additional-Maths (possibly the hardest thing in the world), Statistics, History, Music, Triple-Award Sciences (6 exams there!) English Language, English Literature (two exams) French Reading & Writing, French Continuous Writing, French Listening, French Speaking, Latin Language (2 exams) Latin Sources & Inscriptions, and Latin Literature.

Yeah... fun. 

Oh, and my Phase Shifter; when did I use it last? I don't believe I did, and it isn't something which "runs out", it is a constant field, gaming terms a 4+ invulnerable save. I guess in RP-terms I can boost it so I Phase Shift completely for a while (of course I can't spam that!) but I don't think I've used it once so far. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Lol not 19-hour exams, I wish! 19 exams, minimum 2 hours each, mostly 2 and a half hours each. But for History alone, I wrote over 19 straight sides of A4... *cradles dying hand*


----------



## Kalawaki

Kalawaki said:


> Awesome, sounds good. Just a couple questions.
> 
> So do I take orders from G0arr, or can i act independantly from him but still take orders from Mother?
> How large is a "small force?" I completely understand that for balancing reasons you dont want two entire hivefleets on the same team. (though hive fleets have been known to devour each other to widdle out the weak, and the victor becomes one large hive fleet. >.>)
> 
> Other then that, just let me know when I can post.


Just gonna leave this quote sitting here... '>.>


----------



## emporershand89

I thought I answered that, but let me waste my time doing it again.

No, your in command of your own force, but you answer to Mother, you request renforcements from Mother. If Mother tells you to go here, or go there you have the decison to do it.

Thats what i meant.


HEY GUYS, I POSTED THE NEXT UPDATE!!!! Please finish your stories and post them in the action thread by Sunday night, Monday if your busy


----------



## Kalawaki

Awesome, thanks for clarifying it for me.

I eagerly await the chance to post. :grin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

EH, I still have 50 Pariahs and 50 Immortals in my Cairn ship, yet my updates consistently tell me I have only 100 Scarabs up there. I shall assume that it's just an honest mistake, seeing as they were never deployed so can't have died. :biggrin:


----------



## Samu3

Plan to bring a ruined ship down on us, eh? 

I have no troop's left anyway, not much of a loose. Then again the Nova Cannon is staring down _Tallision's Hope _to start with and if Apostle's fleet is close enough to be bombarding that location below then they are close enough to my own fleet to be shot at. Meaning we can always erase (Literally) whatever is fallling from the skies, guess its just a shame about the ship.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Like to point out I also have 400 guardians in space that me and EH have worked out were there as I haven't really lost that many troops. Well we worked it out a week ago, so I assume it hasn't changed.


----------



## emporershand89

Samu3, don't give up man, you never know if you might win this fight.

Yes, I'll have your tyranids in next post

Farseer, I didn't realise that, thought you had deployed everything to the surface. I fix that

And Rambo, yes, I did make that mistake, though I thought I shifted your forces for you. I'll fix that


----------



## Samu3

emporershand89 said:


> 2. Be fair, _no mega weapons_, no “Ganging Up” so to speak. Let’s do this like men


Hate to point it out, but I forgot this. I can agree that bringing the ship down on top us is at least creative, but if I could have had huge uber death missile's then I would have used them a long time ago.

Edit## Post will be up tomorrow


----------



## emporershand89

Yes, i'm working in progress to prevent that, your all starting to run amoke. You can have those things, but you can only use them when I give the ok, otherwise this shall all end way to quickly.

Ok, Necron players, I have made a decision here. you cannot leave in the middle of a hero fight. the only way to leave is either your really badly damaged and cannot continue, or you crush your opponent and carry on. you cannot run away and constantly teleport between your ships and whatnot(even your advanced technology cannot do that. look at the eldar)


Therefore, i ask Serpion5, and Farseer Darvelath to please alter your post so as your still on the planet. if you still want o bombard or move troops down, then fine. but you cannot all just teelport back and forth when you please. Otherwise this will get too out of hand.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I will accept that the ship-destruction was perhaps far-fectched. Original, but very powerful, and I fully expected its power to be heavily diluted before impact. If you don't want it at all, then fine... I'm sure heavy orbital bombardment of my forces will also cease if we follow this same trend. _EDIT: No, this point is silly and spiteful. Orbital bombardment can of course continue, but I'm just trying to say: why are the Necrons being so heavily limited in what they can do?_



emporershand89 said:


> even your advanced technology cannot do that. look at the eldar)


Wh-what? :shok: Perhaps I misunderstood, but are you saying that the Eldar have superior technology to the Necrons? _*calls Serp for expert opinion*_

The Necrons were the galactic overlords when the Eldar was a mewling race. The entire fear of death that has been introduced into every single race's psych is because of the Nightbringer. There was no "grim reaper" before him, he _was_ the reaper. There was no fear of death before him.

The Necron technology is so vastly superior that it isn't true. If we cannot have this one advantage (what with the Necron's infamous resilience seemingly discounted and the super-Immortals just regarded as "infantry", thrown into the collective noun that also includes Imperial Guard... when IG are as tough as Necrons, the Emperor will win) , then we have nothing. We are just numbers, to run forward, die in the most boring way possible, and move on.

I will remove the ship-kamikaze if I you wish, and without hesitation. But the fact that the Necrons cannot have their teleporting advantage, and must just slog it out, under heavy orbital fire, assaulting a base defended by Imperial Guard and Astartes, with alliances with Eldar being formed against them; it's just wrong. It screams Black Templars to me, not Necrons. And for Shadow to just sit there dumbly swiping at two Space Marines, incredibly powerful foes, let alone two officers, and do nothing is just... ugh. If that is what Shadow must do to "fit in" with this RP, then I will have him escape at the earliest inconvenience to avoid becoming another autonomous and ultimately boring Necron leader. 

And to be honest, I don't see the difference between Shadow and his forces teleporting to the planet to attack, and teleporting off in withdrawal. They're not just a bunch of numbers; they're not just "600 infantry, 100 scarabs, and 16 vehicles". If that is how roleplay is supposed to be, perhaps I have found the wrong hobby. Maybe I should stick to chess.


/rant.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i agree with farseer in this one EH. he should be able to teleport if he wants to because to be completely honest a necron lord has that ability and would realistically use it if he was going to be ass-raped by an angry chaplain and a pissed off company captain, i dont blame him for teleporting  while i do feel as though the Cairn ship is a bit unfair in its size and magnitude of power and whatnot, as long as it is not abused i dont mind farseer using it, go ahead. 

as for the ship hitting the surface, using one ship to kamikaze another is amazing and ingenious and i applaud you for it because right now we are somewhat fucked to say the least when that thing hits the planet. BUT what i dont agree with is the targeting and having it hit the exact area where we are, go ahead and blow the shit out of my ship and have it hit the planet but to be honest (and physics dictates this) when that thing breaks up it is so far away from the small part of the planet we are on realistically speaking only about 10% of it will actually screw the imperial forces in the arse.

i know of a few books that talk about ships falling to the planet and killing large amounts of enemy units blah blah blah but either those ships had to be practically within the atmosphere or they were absolutely massive constructs, both of those situations i am not in. yes we are commencing an orbital bombardment but that does not have to be done with the ship in the planet's atmosphere, and if im wrong and it does then yes we are screwed. 

i have no problem with shadow running with his tail between his...erm....yeah, or the kamikaze ship plan, but i just feel like it is a little overpowered that somehow i have five ships and NONE of them were able to pick up this missile of death. if you werent hitting my capitol ship i would brush it off and say whatever but hitting the Dark Wyrm is kind of pushing it. nonethless it is happening and im willing to go with it because if you can do that then i could theoretically teleport my own men back onto my other ships and assault the cairn if i absolutely wanted to seeing as how we are experts at ship to ship combat.

but im not going to do that because we are marines and we fight to the death. EH you do not need to make farseer change his post because my forces are the ones who are going to get nerfed the most. in fact i ask that you allow it to happen and let me come back as my own Iron Warriors Eighth Grand Company so i can level the playing field with these necrons and take them on toe to toe.


EDIT: Let a TRUE warrior of chaos show you fools how it is done


----------



## emporershand89

*New Law*

"EH you do not need to make farseer change his post because my forces are the ones who are going to get nerfed the most. in fact i ask that you allow it to happen and let me come back as my own Iron Warriors Eighth Grand Company so i can level the playing field with these necrons and take them on toe to toe."

Apostle, I want you to realise that once your gone, thats it, end of story. I can have reinforcements from the 8th company show up, but I cannot have you "die and come back as......". If I did that then everyone would want to and the story would go nowwhere.

therefore, after much contemplating; I have decided the following. On Apostles advice i shall allow the teleportation this once. so Farseer and Serpion5, please ignore the earlier mentioned judgements. After this, however, you cannot just keep teleporting back and forth. thats that, and there shall be no more discussion on it!!

As for the ships Apostle, I don't remember where I said you couldn't do that. In fact i want someone to do it, just so i can write some epic piece about the massive destruction that would follow. in fact, i have the perfect clip for it to post in the thread. My quam is with the superweapons however.

you guys are destroying each other so fast my storyline will never finish. already the Dark Eldar and Chaos factions have been eliminated(at least one chaos faction). Plus it ruins the idea of epic, large scale battles with heroes fighting each other to the death.

I shall let you guys run amoke for the moment, but soon I shall reel it in.:wink:


----------



## Kalawaki

By all means, reel it in, I can't wait to nom on some people.

Preferribly some edible ones.

On another note, I would like to say that in the 40k game, if the necrons suffer 75% casualties they will be _forced_ to "Phase Out."

So really I think it kind of makes sense. But thats just my opinion.

I really dont care as long as i get to eat stuff.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i would just like to point out that you did let the chaos player who got wiped come back as orks. just sayin


----------



## emporershand89

Yes, but only as part of a deal he made, i need the Orks for the storyline. However, he and others have either lost interest or are not keeping up. therefore he will loose his army just as Xianren will if he doesn't answer.

As for the Phase out, if his army was loosing then it would be ok. however, both players have phased in and out whenever they like it, making it tough, if not impossible for the other Armies to fight them. I'm just trying to even the playing field here


----------



## Kalawaki

Alright, that sounds fair. I would likely be annoyed if my target kept poofing away and back whenever they pleased.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Of course, I fully expected the power of the kamikaze-ship to go epicly wrong. I just wanted to see something explode. :laugh: On a more serious note, if everyone had gone "wow, damn, oh well, we're dead," I would have myself nerfed the kamikaze-ship. It can't be a game-winning card or everyone'd do it.

It has nothing on the ship. The directions from the Cairn could be interrupted (or worse, intercepted) the ship could hit another ship on its way there, it could even (this was my plan) come underneath the big ship to hit it, right into an orbital bombardment! This way you have *some* falling debris, and no harm done to your ship.

If this sounds like a fair solution, then I expect it will appear in my next update.  And thanks for the support there, Apostle. (I guess the Necrons owe you one!)


And thank you, EH, for being so patient and understanding throughout this whole affair. I'm glad we came this compromise (well, I win mostly!) without any fallings-out.

In my next post, (unless EH does so faster in the update) I will post a fit and dramatic failure of the Night ship.


(Oh, and Vilhelm, the reason I don't abuse the Cairn is cause I'm too frickin' wimpy. :laugh: )


----------



## Samu3

Post is up, its a little rushed so Serp I hope I didn't get carried away.
I assume that a Necron Lord will be able to shrug it off easily enough :scratchhead:


----------



## emporershand89

No, thats alright Farseer. Besides, its the job of the GM to work with his players, not bitch at them.:biggrin: 

I'm working around, and it actually works perfectly to introduce some missing reinforcements, and bring Kalawaki into this fight. Muauahahahahahahahahahaha, your really gona hate me for this,eheheheheh:gamer2:

Kalawaki, i'll have your post up by tonight, if not this morning.:so_happy:

I'm putting the next post up by tonight, SO IF YOU HAVE NOT POSTED, then you need to post!!


----------



## warsmith7752

Is it allowed to sell yourself as a mercinary force? Not saying I want to but I was just wandering.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

warsmith7752 said:


> Is it allowed to sell yourself as a mercinary force? Not saying I want to but I was just wandering.


*Shadow points at the Imperials*

Shadow: _Get them._

Orks: Nom-nom yeee-haaww!! Waaaaaghh!!!



....erm, nothing. Pretend you never heard. :biggrin: (Only joking...really...)


----------



## Kalawaki

Sweet! Today just happens to be my birthday. Strange that I get written in on it, isn't it? XD
I'm not complaining though. =3

I wonder who i'll be fighting first...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

*Points away from the Imperium's Direction*


----------



## Kalawaki

Well i'm hoping 'Mother' dosn't tell me to go to Yuli-459. Too many un-edible people there!

On another note, I wonder what my commander will be. I would assume a hive tyrant, and if so i wonder what his weapons/biomorph's would be....or would those be my choice? 

Also, Bane. The swarm will nibble your Imperium's forces to death! 83


----------



## emporershand89

Kalawaki, Happy Birthday!! How old are you?

Bane, I found it musing over in my mind if shadow pointed to some dummies, only to have Vorax come up behind him in a massive figure movie scene. Hahahahah:grin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Now come to think about it, that's an excellent idea EH. And also, Kalawaki, ask mother to send you to Galbatorious, there's lots of edible people over there .


----------



## Kalawaki

Thanks EH! I'm officially nineteen. ^.^

And thats a great idea Bane. If I go there my swarm will be exposed to a harsh environment, and will evolve do be able to withstand even tougher things. Maybe the magma will give me a high resistance to heat-based weapons too! (plasma, lasers, etc.) I'll definatly consider going there. ;P

In any case, I can't wait to start nomming on things. I already have plenty of ideas and battle strategies formulating. *Taps fingers together as he mutters "Excellent" repeaditly to himself.*


----------



## warsmith7752

To repeat myself,



warsmith7752 said:


> Is it allowed to sell yourself as a mercinary force? Not saying I want to but I was just wandering.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

warsmith7752 said:


> To repeat myself,
> 
> Is it allowed to sell yourself as a mercinary force? Not saying I want to but I was just wandering.


To repeat myself: :laugh:



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> *Shadow points at the Imperials*
> 
> Shadow: _Get them._
> 
> Orks: Nom-nom yeee-haaww!! Waaaaaghh!!!
> 
> EDIT: Space Marine: *points away from Imperials, towards a Deathstrike-missile manufacturing plant*
> 
> Shadow: *nods to the Orks, who go mad and start launching every missile in the place back at the Imperials*


Silly Space Marines. xD


----------



## warsmith7752

I could make this go on for a while but I believe that is known as "spamming" so I shall refrain.

If I am allowed to be used as a mercenary force, anyone interested drop me a pm and we will work on conditions.


----------



## emporershand89

Sorry Warsmith7552, i must have missed your post. Ideally yes, you could, but I don't know how you would get paid by another player. We are not using currency here, and I don't know if an Ork WWWAAGGGHHHH!! would ever sell itself off.

there too busy shooting off ammo, making "Big Boooooommmm!!!", and trying to kill each other for teeth(the Ork currency). I suppose if another race were to offer you weapons from their armory, say for your personaly use since the Orks are the best customisers of equiptment, then that could be payment.

Besides, yuor about to make a stunning enterance. I have found a way to even the playing field with the Necrons, though Farseer is gonna hate me for it; but he gets to keep his teleportation powers because of it


----------



## Samu3

emporershand89 said:


> Sorry Warsmith7552, i must have missed your post. Ideally yes, you could, but I don't know how you would get paid by another player. We are not using currency here, and I don't know if an Ork WWWAAGGGHHHH!! would ever sell itself off.
> 
> there too busy shooting off ammo, making "Big Boooooommmm!!!", and trying to kill each other for teeth(the Ork currency). I suppose if another race were to offer you weapons from their armory, say for your personaly use since the Orks are the best customisers of equiptment, then that could be payment.
> 
> Besides, yuor about to make a stunning enterance. I have found a way to even the playing field with the Necrons, though Farseer is gonna hate me for it; but he gets to keep his teleportation powers because of it


 
They might sell themselves off if meant weapon's and ammo, you know all those sort's of goodies. However the Ork's consider it quite Hilarious to then use said weapon's to stab their employer's in the back once the job is done.:sarcastichand:

Basically take into account that if you get them to fight for you then expect to have to deal with them in future.:aggressive:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hey, why don't the Imperium do that Samu? Then, we send them after the Necrons and once they're done killing the Necrons, we 'stab them in the back' whilst they're too busy looting all the Necron Weaponary. 

Then we take on the Tau, Nids and Chaos one at a time .


----------



## warsmith7752

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Hey, why don't the Imperium do that Samu? Then, we send them after the Necrons and once they're done killing the Necrons, we 'stab them in the back' whilst they're too busy looting all the Necron Weaponary.
> 
> Then we take on the Tau, Nids and Chaos one at a time .


We do have some form of intelegence, my conditions would be that you have to fit ALL my orks with bolters, give us all of your vehicles and we want either 3 more minor ships or one more major vessel.

After that, point us in the right direction and we will go and nom your target to pieces. The reason I ask for so much in my conditions is because whitetoof knows that he will most likely be turned on by his employers so either I leave you vulnerable but not vulnerable to much so that a feather could kill you so I don't get backstabbed, kunnin is fer da orks to be, not da squishy umies.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

How about we give you orks all lasguns, which light up the ground so you can see what you're going to kill if it's nighttime?


----------



## emporershand89

Wow, Samu3, your much more evil than i suspected. But yes, that would be allowed if you guys came to an agreement. However, we shall see how the next post resolves itself and how FATE plays out for some.

Tell you this, if Farseer ulthris and Xianren don't post by tonight, I'm killing off at least kitaraq.


----------



## warsmith7752

Bane_of_Kings said:


> How about we give you orks all lasguns, which light up the ground so you can see what you're going to kill if it's nighttime?


For Lasguns, I will give you,








A STOMPING, MAH SLUGGAS GOT MORE DAKKA DAN YUR FLASHLIGTS YA GITZ.

Orkish hire prices,

Short term contract (agains a single force): reoutfit entire army temporarily, allow use of your planet for any losses to be respawned, 2 minor vessels and an item of much value or dakka.

Mid term contract (basically what you are asking imperials): re outfit of entire force with decent guns, give half the army some good armour for infantry, temporary use of all vehicles (permanent use for half), allow use of your planet to spawn any losses gained during fighting. 4 minor ships or one major vessel.

Long term contract (hire me for the entire rp or until more than three major battles): entire force given armour and guns, use of all your resources and vehicles. Allow use of your planet to spawn double the amount lost in battle, enough resources to construct several ork stompas. NOTE: keep us in battle alot or we are likely to get bored and turn on you.

How I intend on forcing you to keep your word: when the contract has been agreed i would take your commander and two other important figures in you army, you will be given contact with your main forces whenever you wish but some meks will be listening in on your conversations. For three hours per day you will be permitted to visit your people under Orkish supervision (meganobz and whitetoof).


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

emporershand89 said:


> I have found a way to even the playing field with the Necrons, though Farseer is gonna hate me for it; but he gets to keep his teleportation powers because of it


:shok: I wonder what devilish plan you have devised, EH. I will stand ready to face it, or ready to turn tail and run. :laugh:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Well, I guess we could just attack all you xeno bastards after all.... .

And Farseer, In my opinon, you should take Serp with you when you run :wink:.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Kalawaki said:


> Thanks EH! I'm officially nineteen. ^.^
> 
> And thats a great idea Bane. If I go there my swarm will be exposed to a harsh environment, and will evolve do be able to withstand even tougher things. Maybe the magma will give me a high resistance to heat-based weapons too! (plasma, lasers, etc.) I'll definatly consider going there. ;P
> 
> In any case, I can't wait to start nomming on things. I already have plenty of ideas and battle strategies formulating. *Taps fingers together as he mutters "Excellent" repeaditly to himself.*


Or maybe, you could just pick another system to conquer, like Ultramar? Lots of experience there :victory:.

And also, you might want to watch out for the Chaos Marines.


----------



## Kalawaki

Well that system would likely prove more edible then this one. But the setting is here, i dont think i would be allowed to leave the system, consume a couple unnamed planets out of the system, and come back.


----------



## emporershand89

No, sorry man


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

soooo update?


----------



## Kalawaki

Didn't expect to be allowed to, it was mostly a joke. xD

And yes, update asap please. I've got the munchies. o.o


----------



## emporershand89

I know, i just laid down bro.

update incoming, ETA.................................Your mom!!!!!! Na, just kidding, soon bro, i'm finishing up the calculations.


----------



## Kalawaki

Fair enough. I just want to start roleplaying as soon as possible.

Edit: ....erm.......where did everyone go...?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

yeah, I was wondering about that to, where did everyone go?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

What do you mean, where'd everyone go? *Confused*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Well, there's been no posting on this thread, nor the action thread for a while, and no apperance of Emperor'shand. However, on the positive side for you, Farseer, it does mean that your necrons will live longer until the Vanquishers can crush them . 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## warsmith7752

I think most of us are just waiting for the update *concealednaggingverysecretivewasntit?andievenhelpedbywritingthisdown*


----------



## Kalawaki

I'm going to go out on a limb and assume his internet is down again.

Edit: Seems I spoke too soon!


----------



## warsmith7752

Forgot someone? I haven't been included in the update.


----------



## Kalawaki

ten bucks says your the huge explosion or something.


----------



## emporershand89

Warsmith7752, there you are, i need you to tell me which page your Ork armies on, I forgot to work you into the fight, as well as Farseer I think


----------



## warsmith7752

Pg 32 although I can't see why you couldnt have found it yourself.


----------



## emporershand89

Yeah, sorry, been real busy lately. i'll work you in with a new post. It's bad because I also found out I skipped over Darvaleth. i'm on it as we speak, it should be up by tommorrow morning


----------



## Kalawaki

I'm curious to know how bane_of_kings detected my hive fleet. There wouldn't be any warp-gates opening or closing to detect, because the tyranids don't use the warp to travel.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Ah shit, typo. . Meant Yuli-459, thanks for pointing that out Kalawaki. Also, I'm referring to the other Tyranid fleet in the area, not yours.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Hello everybody, sorry, been away for a few days. Sorry about the fleet Apostle. :laugh:

Just wondering, EH, if I can get any of the details of the success/failure of my ramming attempt? Because in my update it doesn't say much about it. 

Oh, and you've said my forces are on the ground, but in a PM you've said they're in space, so I'll assume it was just an accidental mistake. 


Any time you can get this cleared up would be lovely, cheers.

PS: Serp, you want a new body.... I have an idea. :spiteful:


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> PS: Serp, you want a new body.... I have an idea. :spiteful:


Why am I suddenly terrified? You`re not gonna put Sorrow in a scarab body and keep him as some kind of pet are you?! :shout:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Serpion5 said:


> Why am I suddenly terrified? You`re not gonna put Sorrow in a scarab body and keep him as some kind of pet are you?! :shout:


Hadn't thought of that.

How about I turn you into a basic warrior... :laugh: No more personality for you!

Nah, I have an idea that you should like.

It involves the following: (like a recipe)

- One (1) Destroyer Body
- One (1...oh I'll give up the "one" thing for now!) Veil of Darkness
- Maybe a Phase Shifter
- The dismembered Ghost's Talon from Shadow
- Another arm ended in a bladed limb which works like a Warscythe. (Just without any hands!)
- Maybe a Lightning Field


Whatdd'ya think?


EDIT: Holy crap I just got rammed by an Ork Rok.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yeah, that means our guys'll be safe from the bombardment! :


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

woot! hey Bane mind if what's left of my men hitch a ride on one of your ships, i know i have two left but i already have men on them


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

No problemo :victory: After all, we're all allies.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

sweeeet, we'll make sure no one steals another one of your ships :so_happy: i say let the necrons and the orks duke it out on Yuli-459 and we head over and deal with our little chaos buddies


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

No problem. Although we'd have to pull most of our guys off the planet, and let the forces of the Imperial Guard know our intent. And I say we move this disccusion through PM so the xeno scum don't have any warning about what's going to come. :victory:.

For Victory!


----------



## warsmith7752

*sigh* If I hadn't arrived like that.........

Anyone who doesn't help me will get a stompin an a crumpin from me an da lads, an fer you tin canz I iz gunna steal yur fancy big metal rok and orkify it wiv sum more dakka and things me an da boyz need it fer.


----------



## Kalawaki

Aww. I enjoyed snooping on your little conversation. </3

By the way how much do you think consuming an entire world would multiply my forces? I think it would at least double, if not triple them. o.o


----------



## emporershand89

Depends on the world Kalawaki, but if you consume...............................Galbatorious you would make at least 1000 basic infantry and maybe 10 larger monsters(vehicles). Plus, Galbatorious gives the acid spitting creatures a bonus, like Bane's armor and 
G0arr's armor hide bonus. However, if you take a planet say.............Yuli-450, you 'll get less because its a largely mountains and desert.

Yeah Bane, you guys should stick together.

WWWAAMMMMM, the Rook slamms into home. Now will Shadow hold his own. Remeber, the Outsider favors Sorrow right now, not you, and thats not good for any Necron lord.


----------



## emporershand89

Oh, and remeber that Orks have tough physics than humans. they will be harder to kill, heheheheheehehe, muhahahahahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## Kalawaki

Really? Because yuli-450 seems much more edible, seeing as it has lakes and actual, you know, things to eat. galba is just a dead, molten rock world, with little to no biomass as far as i know. 

*Edit*
_
Galbatorius: “Galba” as it has become known is mainly a volcanic planet, one that supports a thick atmosphere similar to Venus. There is little worth in this planet other than its unusually large amount of natural resources; specifically Tibian Gas used to power beam and laser weapons. However, the atmosphere blocks all scanning and communications so as to hide what really occurs on the planet’s surface. Only one continent stands above the sea of magma and it will be a challenge to whoever attempts to utilize this planet._

...that hardly sounds like something that the tyranids, which generally like to go to worlds with lots of life, would be interested in. There dosnt seem to be any plant or animal life, why would consuming this world benefit me more? 

And furthermore, tyranid microscopic spores in a planets atmosphere have been known to turn a desert into a rainforest in a week, because it mutates the plantlife so much.

Not trying to argue, but i just dont see how an ocean of molten rock with no life would benefit me so greatly. 
Mind explaining?


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Hadn't thought of that.
> 
> How about I turn you into a basic warrior... :laugh: No more personality for you!
> 
> Nah, I have an idea that you should like.
> 
> It involves the following: (like a recipe)
> 
> - One (1) Destroyer Body
> - One (1...oh I'll give up the "one" thing for now!) Veil of Darkness
> - Maybe a Phase Shifter
> - The dismembered Ghost's Talon from Shadow
> - Another arm ended in a bladed limb which works like a Warscythe. (Just without any hands!)
> - Maybe a Lightning Field
> 
> 
> Whatdd'ya think?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Holy crap I just got rammed by an Ork Rok.


Well it`s better than the mangled carcass I`ve got now. Thank you! :biggrin: 



emporershand89 said:


> WWWAAMMMMM, the Rook slamms into home. Now will Shadow hold his own. Remeber, the Outsider favors Sorrow right now, not you, and thats not good for any Necron lord.


Why does the Outsider favour me? I`m kind of failing epically right now...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

On the subject of The Outsider, Shadow did just give him his body back... 

I'd really appreciate his intervention. :laugh: And you too Serp, get over to the Cairn and help out, or you _will_ be made a Scarab.


----------



## emporershand89

It's really quite simple actually, Sorrow has had more success, and he has also not been so "cocky" with the Outsider.

Shadow has


----------



## emporershand89

Hey guys, just a reminder to post of rthe next update, only got three of you


----------



## Kalawaki

Yeah, hurry up guys! I wanna post again, but dont want to be yelled at for double posting in the same update.


----------



## emporershand89

Hey guys, i'm gonna type up the next post, have it up by tommorrow. If you have not posted yet please do so quickly


----------



## Lord Ramo

Will post up this afternoon. Keep forgetting that I haven't posted in this yet.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Cool, can't wait for it, Emperor'shand. :victory:.

The Vanquishers will claim more heretical skulls. 

FOR HONOUR
FOR GLORY
FOR VICTORY!


----------



## warsmith7752

........ 3 posts for tonight..........


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

same, i have to catch up


----------



## emporershand89

AAArrggghhhh, Black Apotsle, where do you get those awesome avatar pics man, you gotta, gotta, gotta tell me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:

To all, thanks for catching up, i'll wait till tonight to start typing up the next post, then I'll have it done no later than tommorrow night


----------



## Tarvitz210300

Leaders name : Olimpar 

Age: 554

Background: Olimpar was born on Terra. He was not born into some rich family those quite the opposite he was born into a small family that had went on a pilgrimage but never managed to return. His childhood was shocking he managed to calm all down when they were fighting and stay strong no matter the horrors. This is why when a group of Grey knights arrived to purge a cult of slaanesh he helped them. The cult was huge so Olimpar told them all the passage ways to the cult as his father had joined it and slowly earned his trust. When the cult was cleansed Olimpars hole family had to be cleansed too. This made most of the Grey knights weary to let him try to become a Grey Knight but the captain made him come.

Olimpar just managed to pass the test and had his mind wiped. He was trained well and soon was ready to fight as a Grey Knight. He proved his worth more times then he could count and was soon the sergeant of the squad. As the sergeant of the squad life was much harder but he continued to fight and stopped many incursions. He was not promoted because there was no deaths in higher ranks but if there were he would soon have been upgraded. He finally got upgraded when the Grey knight captain who he had met in childhood was killed. 

Equipment: Olimpar uses a nemesis force weapon in the shape of a halberd he wears Aegis Armour which is were his Liber Daemonicum hangs from he also has a side mounted incinerator 

Race’s Name: Grey Knights 

Army’s Name: Grey Templars 

Description: Almost all of the Grey Templars have served under Olimpar for fifty years and so trust him more then any other his strike force is split like this 

Olimpar-Crusaders-25 terminator armoured bodyguard 2 land raiders 
Javen -75-Justars 4 razorbacks 4 rhinos 
Char-100-battle brothers 8 rhinos 2 whirlwind 
Shadre-50-battle brothers 25 assault marines 25 Purgation squads 4 rhinos 1 vindicator 


Space Force: Olimparn has one large battleship and two cruisers


----------



## emporershand89

Fair enough Tarv, it's good, nice and small, but extremely effective.


Ok guys, put your posts if you have not posted yet, ANFO, thats you bro. I'm gonna type this bad boy up tonight.


----------



## Samu3

With all the roleplays I am meant to be typeing up and three overdue assignments at school I do not think that I will make this one.

Is it alright if I just cut out my personal action's for the time being and post my movement and diplomacy?


----------



## Kalawaki

I say go for it.


----------



## Tarvitz210300

when is update ?
cant wait to kick some xeno backside
grey knights we are the best muhhhahahaha

edit- can i have one of those flying skulls as a pet and call it fluffy


----------



## warsmith7752

So farseer, what parts of you can I stomp? Arm and torso are the best places for me to be hit.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Am I fighting a star god???? What the hell is my Avatar doing?! Smoking the Eldar equivilant of weed? Mind you I'm sure it and I can beat the star god....


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

warsmith7752 said:


> So farseer, what parts of you can I stomp? Arm and torso are the best places for me to be hit.


Well, I'm due to be upgraded since I lost my left arm. I will have a staff in that hand, with a sickly-green blade which cuts through anything. (Like a warscythe, ignores all saves in 40K game, including invunerable saves!) You can have a pop at my main chest-area if you wish, and perhaps my staff arm; just don't break it off!



Lord Ramo said:


> Am I fighting a star god???? What the hell is my Avatar doing?! Smoking the Eldar equivilant of weed? Mind you I'm sure it and I can beat the star god....


I'm pretty sure Khaine himself would have trouble fighting a Star God, let alone one of his fragments, but as Serp is Xenos Loremaster perhaps I may be wrong. I'm sure he'll say something anyway. :grin: Oh, and nice anecdote, made me laugh, have some rep.


----------



## warsmith7752

I'll give you a general splattering from MAH BIG SHOOTA then a good clunkin with MAH UGE POWER KLAW. Maybe expose your necron power core or slash a cable to your arm giving it random twitches or something.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i feel like the eldar equivalent of weed would be enough to get a daemon prince high....unless of course he/she is dedicated to Slaanesh....damn druggies


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I'm pretty sure Khaine himself would have trouble fighting a Star God, let alone one of his fragments, but as Serp is Xenos Loremaster perhaps I may be wrong. I'm sure he'll say something anyway. :grin: Oh, and nice anecdote, made me laugh, have some rep.


Must... speak... name mentioned... :shok: 

Khaine actually defeated the Nightbringer during the War in Heaven, but when the star god detonated as a result of being defeated, Khaine was damaged by shards of the Nightbringer`s necrodermis and was permanently tainted by the Death god`s essence. Later, this aspect of Khaine led to the formation of the Dark Reapers. 

Obligatory Lore post fulfilled.


----------



## Tarvitz210300

Anfo you cant infiltrate a inquisitor ship you would be found like a sore thumb ALL GREY KNIGHTS ARE PHSKERS 

P.S emperorshand89 are all my units Grey Knights if so it is a bit unfair


----------



## emporershand89

Tarvits, don't worry, I balanced your units out, the basic Grey Knights or only a tiny bit more powerful in close combat. Don't worry, i made it fair for everyone else, its ok!!

Serpion,5, don't get carried away, your about to reveal the final and central plot in this nutty sotyr, muahahahahah :threaten:

As for Khaine, your right, the combat calculator seems to favor a Eldar victory here. My only advice...............................run away Necrons, run away!!!


----------



## Lord Ramo

Yay, Eldar victory for me. Now all I need to do is get the avatar on the ships and escape before others turn on me. Though it appears me and the avatar are the only two eldar left on the planet . I hope he helps, maybe then Alconol can smoke the pot of peace with the imperials...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

mmmm pot of peace.....Varian would be pleased. seems i got a little carried away describing my command squad haahah


----------



## warsmith7752

Just letting anyone know that my orks will appreciate any help that offers itself and you will be rewarded handsomely. From what I get that cairn ship is going to be mine and you vandals some of the tech for your own. I only want guns with dakka not the pointy green ones.


----------



## Kalawaki

So, wait, i'm confused. What planet is all the fighting between the necrons/orks/chaos/imperium taking place over? Tarvitz's post seems to imply it's over Yuli-450, when everyone else says its over Yuli-459.

Can someone clarify this?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yes, he means Yuli-459, but I'm more worried about a non-aggression pact with Orks. Do you honestly think the Imperium would do that? Much less the Inquisition?

Damn some fluff is really going to wind at the moment...


----------



## Tarvitz210300

your right but i was making a base on Yuli-50 and my fleet over at Yuli-49 are attacking your fleet about the non aggression mabye I am a very nice inquisitor or maybe it is a trick. Fine I will stop it


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Tarvitz: I already have a base on Yuli-450 .


----------



## warsmith7752

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Yes, he means Yuli-459, but I'm more worried about a non-aggression pact with Orks. Do you honestly think the Imperium would do that? Much less the Inquisition?
> 
> Damn some fluff is really going to wind at the moment...


Not every imperial citizen is obsessed with purity and you lot are more of a threat than my orks and we don't care who we are with so long as there is fighting. And the pact is TEMPORARY just means we will be content to sit on a planet and do our orky stuff for a while instead of going gung HO on everyone.


----------



## Serpion5

I can see we`re the antagonists here. Fine, I didn`t want it to come to this, but you`ve left me no choice. 

I`m gonna blow up the sun! :wild: 




j/k


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

If Imperials are allowed to flout almost all of fluff (humans VS the xenos being the most basic of principles upon which 40K was envisaged) then I will have to do something suitably apocalyptic and get Shadow out of there anyway.

Hell, why don't the Necrons ally themselves with the Eldar while we're at it? :fool:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hey, since when were we allying with the Orks? 

Even if the inquisition ally with greenskins, I'll declare you heretics and attack the Grey Knights as well... .

And, whilst we're at it, Is it okay if I ally with you Necrons? .


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

ok if he has grey knights with him i can gaurentee that they would not ally themselves with the orks, maybe bypass them and leave them be, but certainly not ally with them. if he wants to do that go for it but count the Black Dragons out on that alliance, i already have to be nice to the squats and eldar because my marine buddies are allies with them, orks most certainly not


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

So in conclusion, if the Grey Knights ally with orks, then you have the Black Dragons, the Vanquishers and possibly the Imperial Guard coming out to get you, Tarvitz. As well as the Orks when they backstab you, the Tau, the Tyranids, the Necrons, the Chaos Space Marines... The Eldar, the Squats, the Dark Eldar... oh, erm, oh yeah. You don't have to worry about them because they're dead. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## emporershand89

Tarvit, you better slow down man, you have not even begun a base. Like I said in the email last night, you suddenly jumped from being at the edge of the system to having a base and attacking Anfo. You also posted twice, don't do that. You wait for me to post the next segment

You need to stop, and lay out your plans., Most of these guys took 3 posts before they had reached a planet and established a base. Slow down, or I shall slow you down.

Well, no, the Grey Knights never ally with anyone, let alot the xeno. Besides, after running the calculations, one of the Necron dudes is in serious risk of dying. 

Hey SAMU3, you still posting??


----------



## Samu3

emporershand89 said:


> Hey SAMU3, you still posting??


I posted in this thread before asking if I could cut out my PAs because I do not have the time anymore to post anything like I used to, didn't get a reply and the update went up.:shout:

I could, but I thought that I should ask before posting without a PA section


----------



## emporershand89

Ummm, well, it's kind of essential. If you could post a short version............like he runs here and gives orders, then you lay out what your troops will do in the military section. Will that work??


----------



## Kalawaki

I posted.

Some Eldar are about to get munched on. >=D


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Uh-Oh, the Necrons have offered an alliance to the greenskins! .


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Whilst Imperials and most Necrons can't, Shadow can. He's not a normal Necron; he still retains his personality and individuality, almost completely. The only thing that's gone is emotional weaknesses like compassion or mercy. He, unlike other Necron Lords who will simply kill everything, knows how to get power.

And if this was an official fluff GW-alliance, it'd be the most powerful army in the game. Codex: Necrorks. :biggrin:


----------



## Kalawaki

Next us Tyranids and the Squats are going to be eating crumpets together.
Seriously. At this rate i'm not even sure if i'm joking.


----------



## warsmith7752

OMG A GIANT ROBOT THING WITH A GAZILION GUNS AND FLOATS THROUGH THE AIR WITH AN OMNIUS GREEN GLOW AND SHOUTS WAAAAAAAAGH ALL THE TIME.

General reaction to a necrorc stompa wouldn't you say?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Now _there's_ a good idea. Give the Orks a monolith and see what they come up with. :laugh:


----------



## Kalawaki

This is getting absurd. I hope EH comes back soon and realizes whats going on.

Because if this is allowed, I'm giving my hive tyrant telepathy that allows him to communicate with others, and read minds. Why don't I give him the ability to operate heavy weaponry while i'm at it? I'm pretty sure that the tau that are getting munched on wouldn't mind if i borrowed some of their uber-sized guns.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Kalawaki said:


> This is getting absurd. I hope EH comes back soon and realizes whats going on.
> 
> Because if this is allowed, I'm giving my hive tyrant telepathy that allows him to communicate with others, and read minds. Why don't I give him the ability to operate heavy weaponry while i'm at it? I'm pretty sure that the tau that are getting munched on wouldn't mind if i borrowed some of their uber-sized guns.


Am I allowed to ally with your tyranids then? .

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Kalawaki said:


> This is getting absurd. I hope EH comes back soon and realizes whats going on.


Surely you must see that my comment on the Monolork was meant in jest? If not, well, now you know. :laugh:

Whilst my proffered alliance to the Orks by Shadow is entirely fluffy (Shadow being entirely my creation, with a considerable input from Serp) the idea that any old Hive Tyrant can just read every mind in the system is...well... not so fluffy. And operating heavy weapons... you already have those. Good luck trying to understand how to use Tau Railguns. If Tyranids could, then GW would have published fluff in which they do so. I'm sure it'd be something they couldn't resist. However, the idea is so preposterous that they haven't, and so, in short, you can't.

Whilst you probably meant what you said in jest also (which makes me look a tad silly right now) there is the slight possibility that you were sincere in your post; in which case, I have presented a counter-argument. If not, of course, just laugh and move away from the deranged madman (me).


----------



## Kalawaki

Well this specific hive tyrant is entirely MY own creation. Who is to say he is your average hive tyrant? All I would need to do is say he's consumed tau commander's in the past, incorporated their memory of their weaponry, and wallah. I have my excuse and now I'm a twenty-ton unholy force of Pauk You.

I can play the "well he is my creation" card just as well as you can. It looks absurd from your end too, judging by your initial reaction. Which is good, seeing as my intent was to show where this is going to go. I've yet to see GW publish anywhere in Necron fluff that any necron has ever retained his old personality. Therefore your fluff-argument goes both ways.

Furthermore, in the oldest tyranid codex, tyranids were allowed to use laser rifles. No, not a tyranid equivelant, actual laser rifles. Imperium-style. So while out-of-date, tyranids have in the past canonically used weapons from other races, making my statement more fluff-supported then yours.

And Bane, I'm not sure who you are in this Rp. But if Orks and Necrons are allowed to ally, i don't see why we cant.

Edit: Also Farseer, I hope you know this is not personal. I just don't think that necrons should be allowed to ally anyone but other necrons, same for tyranids. We should show at least some respect for each races fluff.


----------



## warsmith7752

Pfft, I can see why tyrannids can't ally. Tyranids although many people dislike this are not individuals, a synapsis creature is required for them to work and a synapsis creature is an agent of the hive mind, the tyrannies don't give about tactics or anything like that. As soon as the negotiators step down all they will hear is NOM NOM NOM.

A similar argument with the necrons also exist in the way that they are not likely to see the benefits of diplomacy. And therefore I am declining darvaleths offer because I think that all he will do is turn round and stab me in the back once you humans are out of the way.

Greenskins however, we is sly an kunnin, we're not as blind in faith as space marines or obsessed with NOM NOM NOMING people just so long as we are fighting someone we are happy even if there's non greenskins with us. We are probably the most likely to ally with anyone except the tau.


----------



## emporershand89

Yes, well warsmith, you'll get plenty of killy time, have no fear. 

Ok, next update is up guys, get to work, muhahahahaha:laugh:


----------



## Kalawaki

warsmith7752 said:


> Greenskins however, we is sly an kunnin, we're not as blind in faith as space marines or obsessed with NOM NOM NOMING people just so long as we are fighting someone we are happy even if there's non greenskins with us. We are probably the most likely to ally with anyone except the tau.


So, you're smarter then us because instead of looking for a fight in attempt to grow stronger or serve your god, you look for a fight in attempt to find a fight? That's some really good Ork logic.

And as for your outlook on alliances that's not necessarily true. You would want to fight the biggest threat, because it would be the most "fun."

...except the tau. Too range-oriented to be fun.


Edit: Just so there is no confusion, currently my hive tyrant is the forgeworld design, not the GW design. The only difference is he still has GW's horn on his forehead. (but its tilting forward slightly.)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Kalawaki said:


> Well this specific hive tyrant is entirely MY own creation. Who is to say he is your average hive tyrant?


Ha ha! Well there you go. That's perfectly fine, and I really should've seen it coming (or maybe i did and did nothing about it... typical Eldar Farseers...)

And if they did use laser rifles, well, by all means, I'm very scared now. :laugh:

Oh, and the Orks... yeah, you guessed it. If you've ever seen Shadow in his last RP (and in the one coming soon...) you'd know that the alliance he offered is entirely non-genuine. Of course he'd backstab you. :biggrin:

And Kalawaki, of course, no personal offence taken or meant. :thank_you:


EDIT: Woah! Chaos is attacking me now as well? Hot damn...

But how have my monoliths been damaged if they aren't fighting... they're deep inside the hull. And, if my maths are correct, 700 minus 134 does not equal 198 infantry.... I leave my running total of my forces just so this doesn't happen. By all means inflict heavy casualties, just don't warp some of my men into nowhere.

Finally, but less significantly, I'm sure in my post all my warriors phased out and withdrew, so as not to compromise the diplomacy... yet in my update, there are "Necrons and Krork dying all around me".

I don't mind being hit hard, don't mind being hit on two fronts, but I do mind my posts (and warriors!) being sucked into the void.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Kalawaki said:


> Well this specific hive tyrant is entirely MY own creation. Who is to say he is your average hive tyrant? All I would need to do is say he's consumed tau commander's in the past, incorporated their memory of their weaponry, and wallah. I have my excuse and now I'm a twenty-ton unholy force of Pauk You.
> 
> I can play the "well he is my creation" card just as well as you can. It looks absurd from your end too, judging by your initial reaction. Which is good, seeing as my intent was to show where this is going to go. I've yet to see GW publish anywhere in Necron fluff that any necron has ever retained his old personality. Therefore your fluff-argument goes both ways.
> 
> Furthermore, in the oldest tyranid codex, tyranids were allowed to use laser rifles. No, not a tyranid equivelant, actual laser rifles. Imperium-style. So while out-of-date, tyranids have in the past canonically used weapons from other races, making my statement more fluff-supported then yours.
> 
> And Bane, I'm not sure who you are in this Rp. But if Orks and Necrons are allowed to ally, i don't see why we cant.
> 
> Edit: Also Farseer, I hope you know this is not personal. I just don't think that necrons should be allowed to ally anyone but other necrons, same for tyranids. We should show at least some respect for each races fluff.


I'm space marines, so yeah. I'll ally with you if we get the tau big guns .


----------



## Kalawaki

@ Farseer Darvaleth
The update confused me too. When i was preparing to attack the Eldar forces on Yuli Prime they had 230 eldar warriors and 1 vehicle. I'm not sure where half of that went, seeing as they did nothing until i attacked.

Maybe they committed sepuku when they saw a buttload of mycetic spores raining down from orbit for all I know.

Edit: Chaos attacking you too now? Damn. EH wasn't kidding when he said he was going to give you hell for letting you keep your teleportation abilities.


----------



## emporershand89

Actually Kalawaki, they were engaged with Lictors and Genestealers from G0arr's forces that he had sent out in the begining of the game. You kinda caught them with their pants down.


----------



## Kalawaki

Hahaha, did I now? That makes things easier for me.
I can't possibly imagine what they must have thought as i attacked....

"Phew, finally killed the last of th--" *Raveners burst out of the ground, air is swarmed by gargoyles, ground is swarmed by gaunts and stealers.*
"FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU--"


----------



## emporershand89

Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Samu3

Sorry Emp, but It looks like I will have to sit the rest of this one out.

Was fun while it lasted, and it brings me no joy to leave half-way through but I have other priorities. 
Just have a last request, I want Roth to go out in a blaze of glory and use the Nova cannon to mess up some Necron's day.:biggrin:
Or maybe give whats left of the Gaurd to the marines as a kind of on the spot reinforcement.

Either way I hope to drop in every now and then to read up a bit, see who wins.


----------



## emporershand89

Ok, i'll give Kruet and his men a good death . Sorry you couldn't stay, i really had hope for the Gaurdsmen


----------



## G0arr

What Tau unit gets a big sword?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

oh oh oh can i get some of samu3's ships?! maybe just the big one with the nova cannon?! we cant let that big gun go to waist and Emperor damn those enemies who think they can board it and take it from his service!


----------



## Serpion5

Samu3 was facing necrons right? The`ll just blow up the Nova cannon, it ain`t strong enough for our purposes!


----------



## emporershand89

Na, Samu3's men fell back after being defeated in battle with the Necrons. thats when Rambo's Eldar came in. I will have the majority killed, but I'll split some up between Apotsle and Bane as reservists. Besides, i cannot just kill the titan that they have onboard.

As for G0arr, Verriah, the Tau leader, has an ethereal Spirit sword(kinda like Brightsword in "The Last Chancers" novel). He is about to die though if Silbern doesn;t post. It don't matter anyway, he threw his men in recklessly, without back-up or strategy, so this is what is happening as a result.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

so i repeat my question, can i get his capitol ship?????


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hey BlackApostleVilhelm, I need you to post before I can post, as your commander is replying to my comment. 

Cheers

Bane of KIngs Out.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> so i repeat my question, can i get his capitol ship?????


What about your own capital ship? Oh, wait, I forgot.... :grin:


----------



## Kalawaki

Sorry, I forgot. What happened to his own capital ship?

And i say he shouldnt get it because certain other races don't have a 'super weapon' such as that.
Like mine, for example, instead relies purely on numbers, and we don't really even get that. Why should you get a super gun? =*


----------



## emporershand89

Ok, so let me reiterate for all ya dudes who are alittle lost.

First, the Dark Eldar know as Archon Kitaraq, played by Xianren. She was massacred when she stopped posting by Bane's character who beheaded her. 

Right now it looks like Farseer Spiritwind, played by Farseer Ulthris, and Verriah, the Tau commander played by Silbern, will be eliminated as well because of lack of posting. 

So, backing to where we started, Samu3 has told me he cannot post anymore, so therefore, i will give his commander a noble death, and then have the survivors be divided up amoungst the remaining Imperial factions, a.k.a the Space Marine factions(sorry Tarvit, but anymore troops and your men will be way overpowered).


----------



## Lord Ramo

Can I have Farseers ships?


----------



## emporershand89

His ships have already been destroyed, same with the Tau, sorry man


----------



## Lord Ramo

NOOOO! Oh well, i will survive if i keep my avatar.... Please let me keep my avatar im begging you mister please....

Ahem now thats out the way....


----------



## emporershand89

Well see what the combat calculator says. You all need to post though, for I cannot do anything if you don't continue the story


----------



## Kalawaki

I believe rambo already posted. His is right after mine.
However some people still need to post.

Hopefully they will soon.


----------



## emporershand89

Hey guys, you all need to post, like in the next 2 days or so. I've been waiting a week and only 2-3 people have posted.

Get typing dudes


----------



## Kalawaki

Yeah. Hurry up. I want to continue with nomming on the eldar.


----------



## emporershand89

Ok guys, I'm gonna wait till Tuesday, then I'm gonna write the next post, please post your next segment by then


----------



## Tarvitz210300

Ive posted I hope its satisfactory. I am probably going to get F*cked over by the chaos.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

should have mine up by the end of today or tomorrow morning. going to the dentist today for root canal so we shall see how the Apostle is feeling


----------



## emporershand89

ok, just get is up ASAP buddy


----------



## Tarvitz210300

Soo we are just waiting for BAV and then we will have are update 
now I must share my cunning plan .........


----------



## Kalawaki

which would be what, exactly?


----------



## emporershand89

Ok, I'm gonna post the update by tommorrow, or Friday at the latest. There are 4 of you who havn't posted, so get it up there


----------



## Tarvitz210300

Kalawaki said:


> which would be what, exactly?


Hope Anfo does not post and if that fails kill them with pure awesomeness


----------



## Kalawaki

Sigh...oh well, it was fun while it lasted.

Suppose you'll see me if another one of these rp's catches my fancy, though that's doubtful since my favorite race (the tyranids) aren't usually included in rp's. Though I do have an affinity for necrons, so i'll be keeping my eyes open for those as well.

Thanks for the fun, EH. Cya around.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Thanks a lot Eh was great fun. Go Eldar!


----------



## emporershand89

yeah, your welcome. i just had to end it cause everyone, even BlackApostle seemed to have left.

Besides, i had Armored Venegeance ready to go, so join up


----------



## Kalawaki

Imperial Guard isn't really my thing. Hit me up if you have a tyranid or necron related one.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Kalawaki said:


> Imperial Guard isn't really my thing. Hit me up if you have a tyranid or necron related one.


Have you considered the Dead, Dying, and Damned...? Starting up, might be a bit further down the list (not too far) plenty of Necron spaces.

They double-run with Legion of the Damned, both factions from previous RPs. The double-sequel was my idea. :so_happy: But Serp will be running it, so no need to fear poor GM-ship from me. :laugh:


----------



## Kalawaki

I just got my character, _Reaper_, written out and submitted in that thread.


----------

